# The Big Lie



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.









						Pollak: The Real 'Big Lie' Is That the 2020 Election Was Free and Fair
					

The real "Big Lie" is that the 2020 election was free and fair, when it was marred by rule changes, censorship, and political violence.




					www.breitbart.com
				



At the same time, I noted, the 2020 presidential election violated internationally accepted criteria for a free and fair election. “Voters were denied the ‘absolute’ right to a secret ballot [through flawed vote-by-mail systems]. *They were denied ‘equal opportunity of access to the media, particularly the mass communications media, in order to put forward their political views.’ They were denied ‘security with respect to their lives and property.’ And they were denied “freedom of movement, assembly, association and expression.’*

Someone tell me that did not happen.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we should bring back the fairness doctrine.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


We should not do what Democrats did after 2016, and spend four years chasing conspiracy theories.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You mean like Benghazi and Hillary's emails?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

Another insignificant load from Brietbart, what school of journalism teaches biased propaganda for the introductory paragraph?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Or crazy I-ta-lion vote changers?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Another insignificant load from Brietbart, what school of journalism teaches biased propaganda for the introductory paragraph?


And that would make them different from your sources? FAIL.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

It's the equivalent of "I'm rubber and you're glue......."   Bigglie.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


That is not mentioned in the article you did not read.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...



LOL, poor Democrats, you just have no access to broadcast media.   LOL.   What a propagandist you are


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Those actually happened, so no, not like that.

Conspiracies are what Democrats do every time you lie about what Trump said.  Misquotes = lies


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i have pointed that out in this very site. 

You can't have a free and fair election when the means of communication have been completely corrupted AND the streets are populated with roving bands of brownshirt killing and burning.

THe election was not legitimate.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...



Just to clarify, so you think the government should force left wing media to give equal time to Republicans?  That's what you're saying?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> We should not do what Democrats did after 2016, and spend four years chasing conspiracy theories.



LoL

You lost. Deal with it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



They were trying their best to discredit Trumpybear for sure, just like the Old GOP tried to do to Obama.  

The NEO-GOP is trying to discredit our Constitution and our tradition of free Democratic elections.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 7, 2021)

Sorry Lasty my wayward son. Not interested in another pant-load from MrPillow or Sloppy Steve’s two bit site


----------



## asaratis (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Neither of those were conspiracy theories.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



The Fairness Doctrine never did that either.  Broadcast networks had to give time for opposing opinions but not equal time.  Possible when there were three networks, not today.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Neither was Russian interference, Ukrainian strong Arm attempt or the attempt to halt the EC vote count by Congress.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The people in power have been shitting on our Constitution. Trump tried to stop that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LoL
> You lost. Deal with it.


This is more than a conspiracy circus now.  It's a freakin' lifestyle.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LoL
> 
> You lost. Deal with it.



asaratis and Correll are having a hard time dealing with reality.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


PA.s Senate wrote Pence and asked not to certify their electors. That is not strong arming. Pence ignored them. FACT.








						Pennsylvania State Senate Asks Congress to Postpone Certifying the Election Results
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LoL
> ...


Beat it, troll.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


No thanks.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LoL
> ...


When fraud is proven you will have that problem, not them. You will also be a traitor for backing an illegitimate administration.


----------



## konradv (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That did not happen. K?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Any day now.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

konradv said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


It did happen, and here are all the people repeating that lie, including you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Less than a month.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Prepare to be disappointed in a month.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Arizona will not disappoint me. It will disappoint many.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We have dead Americans in the Benghazi mess...so how you libs find it so easy to bring it up as a conspiracy is bewildering at best....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You had better prepare yourself....


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



No way Zippy.  They were shitting on the Donald and his Cult using the Constitution and the voting booth.  It is why the Neo-GOP no longer have faith in the Constitution or Free Election of the People.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Given the fact that it's a Trumpster "audit" company, I'm guessing it will "conclude" that Trump got 90% of the vote


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Another insignificant load from Brietbart, what school of journalism teaches biased propaganda for the introductory paragraph?



Answer, because Breitbart doesn't employ journalists. They employ operatives with an agenda. Alt-right nonsense.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> You had better prepare yourself....



Do you actually think Biden will be removed during his term and Trump will replace him?

Please tell me yes.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LoL
> ...




Flaws in the election have been pointed out. They are the topic of this thread. YOu are posting in the thread while avoiding the topic.


YOu seem to be the one unable to deal with shit.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Arizona will not disappoint me. It will disappoint many.



So naive.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> Flaws in the election have been pointed out. They are the topic of this thread. YOu are posting in the thread while avoiding the topic.
> 
> 
> YOu seem to be the one unable to deal with shit.



Do you need a tissue, snowflake?

You lost. Sucks for you.  Your crybaby temper tantrum isn’t going to change that.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Fair enough, Republicans don't need equal time on left wing networks, just the ability to respond would do it.

So that's what you want, Sealy?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I'm sorry but when the media is deregulated in the 90's and 95% of it is now owned by a handful of mega corporations.  The internet is horrible for spreading misinformation but also thank god for it too because otherwise we'd all be brainwashed by companies like 

About 15 billionaires and six corporations own *most* of the U.S. *media* outlets. The biggest *media* conglomerates in America are AT&T, Comcast, The Walt Disney Company, National Amusements (which includes Viacom Inc.

And they have you convinced they are liberal.  Meanwhile the gap between us and the billionaires keeps getting wider and your side encourages that widening gap.

So you defend the media because you defend the billionaires and mega corporations.  Right?

And you don't even realize it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


When they produce the illegal ballots the arguing will be all over. The ballots themselves will be the evidence.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Pennsylvania is not in the Ukraine. So it's no wonder Pence didn't fall for it.

Seriously, it was a few Neo-GOP legislators in the PA Senate.  Not the PA Senate, who offered no evidence btw.....


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Flaws in the election have been pointed out. They are the topic of this thread. YOu are posting in the thread while avoiding the topic.
> ...




The death of our democracy, will likely suck for everyone. And I want to put the blame where it belongs.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Yes.  I would love Republicans to come on MSNBC at the end of a show and explain why Rachel Maddow is full of shit and I wish Randi Rhodes was allowed to go on for 4 hours right after Rush.  She was just as popular as he was on the radio.  In head to head markets, she beat Rush.  But putting that liberal bullshit was not what the 6 corporations wanted.  Instead they put a guy just like rush on after rush.  Then another guy just like rush on after him.  Brainwashing.

Yes, I would love one radio station that has Rush and Randi on it.  Give her the shittiest hours of the day I'm sure but still I'm sure out of 24 hours she could get better ratings than whatever they have on at that shitty hour.  But they'd rather not have her on and you know it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




There is no need for liberal talk radio. I find it hard to believe that her ratings were ever good.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What was Trump hoping Mike Pence was going to do the day of the insurrection?

And I'm sorry but we caught Trump on tape with ukraine and his own people turned him in because it wasn't appropriate.  

And I suppose he also didn't call Georgia and demand the government manufacture 200,000 more votes.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> The death of our democracy, will likely suck for everyone. And I want to put the blame where it belongs.



So dramatic. You’re just upset that you guy lost.

Cry for me some more. I enjoy it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > You had better prepare yourself....
> ...


I think fraud will be proven. After that we can deal with Biden.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why you don't quote alt-right media. This isn't journalism. It's written by an operative with an agenda. A bunch of right wing tears.
Trump's own AG found no widespread fraud. His own election security specialist along with Republican and Democrat state election officials said it was the most
secure election in our history.

Free and fair. He lost. Get over it and move on.
I have a serious question for you. How long do people like you intend on being cancerous tumors?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You’re going to be disappointed. Trump lost.

Sucks for you, loser.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Fall for it? A legitimate request? Try again.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


They were.  I loved Air America.  Sad that it went out of business.  The point is, whatever channel Rush was on, they have 24 hours to fill.  It's obvious that there is a slow 4 hours during the night or day where a liberal talk show would get better ratings than whatever they have on now.  Us liberals have no show to listen to.  Trust me, there is a market out there.

But like Air America, whatever channel Rush was on, is a conservative radio channel.  No question about it.  It's not fair and balanced.  Same with every show on Fox.  You could say the same thing about MSNBC.  It's got a liberal slant.

I would love a new channel that has liberal and conservative shows throughout the day.  Whoever is number 1 gets the 8pm time slot.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The death of our democracy, will likely suck for everyone. And I want to put the blame where it belongs.
> ...



We can all see that you are afraid to address the points raised.


You are quite comfortable with derailing the thread into personal insults. 

Almost like it is a tactic you use when you know that you cannot actually refute the points raised.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


Trump was defrauded and the people who intend to prove it are moving right along. They cannot be stopped from challenging the election because it a a Constitutional right to demand and get answers.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Breitbart isn't a credible source, especially on all matters regarding immigration, which owner Robert Mercer is batshit crazy over.  No billionaire-owned right wing media source is credible.  

If it weren't for Questionable Sources, you wouldn't have sources.



> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right-wing bias, the publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*











						Breitbart
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Talk Radio flourished because it was a counter point to the conventional wisdom pushed by the MSM.

Liberals already get their voices "heard" in MSM, and pop culture. 

THey have no need for a counter point.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You've had your redress. 73 times in both the lower courts and the Supreme Court by my last hasty count. And not one of those cases made it to trial...why? LACK..OF..EVIDENCE! 
You don't get to continually throw temper tantrums because you lost. Hike up your big boy undies and move on to 2022.


----------



## mdk (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Kim Ward, the Senate Majority Leader signed the letter b/c she stated her house would be bombed if she didn't sign the letter. 









						Penn. GOP Leader Says Her House Would Be ‘Bombed’ If She Defied Trump’s Fraud Claims
					

Officials across the country have faced intimidation and threats of violence as Trump has cast them as pariahs for administering an election he lost.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Go raise your points with the proper authorities. They already told you that you lost. 

There’s nothing that can be said or done that will convince you that your guy lost. 

So I say enjoy the next four years and keep those MAGA tears flowing for me.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


What a ignorant one sided thing to say correll.  There is no need for liberal talk radio?  What about for guys like me who ride around in our cars?  Why do only you cons get 24 hours of con talk on whatever channel Rush was on before he died?

You have no need for liberal talk radio but that's because you are brainwashed and one sided.

Wait a minute.  This reminds me of affirmative action.  You also claim there is no need for it too even though there is a need for it.  And there are no liberal talk radio shows on the radio so clearly something is a foul here.  We're being brainwashed.  And meanwhile you claim the media is liberal.  What a joke.  

So 95% of corporate America is white, you see no problem there.  And 95% of the media is owned and controlled by 8 conservative companies and you see no problem with that.

Thank god for MSNBC

Comcast Corp, the parent company of NBC, has bought out *Microsoft* Corp's 50 percent stake in *MSNBC*.com for a reported $300 million to assume full control of the news website.

But even MSNBC is corporate owned and controlled.  You know the deep state Republicans you guys complain about?  Guys like that own MSNBC.  So they give us one liberal channel and they even control that channel.  Notice it never talks about illegal employers?  Hardly talks about labor and unions?  Never bad talks the bankers, oil companies and healthcare giants?


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




So why are you in the thread then? 


Rhetorical question. 


To derail the thread into pointless partisan smears to prevent or bury any real discussion of the flaws of the election. 


You are here to troll, because you know that the election was flawed and you WANT flawed elections, because you know that in a honest debate of ideas, that you would lose badly.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What the fuck?   You think the media is not left?   How far left do you lean?   Can you even walk?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Don't forget AM radio is a broadcast media and Faux OAN and NewsMaxine would all be subject too.  But in all honesty both audiences are so entrenched that the oppositions message would be just a fucking joke anyway.

,


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The guys that drive around all day are not enough of the market. You need the people that are sitting in an office or sitting at home, and in huge numbers.


Teh libs doing that, get their world view validated CONSTANTLY from every mainstream media source. They are not constantly being bombarded by propaganda that assumes they are stupid and wacist and evul. 

They are not going to go out of their way, to listen to Talk Radio that provides much needed push back for that shit.  Because they don't get that shit directed at them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> So why are you in the thread then?
> 
> 
> Rhetorical question.
> ...



I’m here because I think it’s amusing to see the Trumpster crybabies whining about their candidate losing.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Leftists are on the show on Fox.  It's not like leftist media.  There are also a whole lot more leftist media than Fox.

You really don't know what the fuck you're talking about, do you?

BTW, Rush is dead.

And Randy Rhodes is a nut job, she's funny.  I listened to her on Air America before it went off the air.

One show she was hung up on "Sean Hannity says he's a journalist!"  She said it over and over.  She kept interrupting other segments and saying that.  

It was hilarious, and anyone who actually listens to Hannity knows it's a lie.  Hannity repeatedly says he is NOT a journalist, he's a commentator.

The woman is a total loon.  I'd love to see her on Fox.

Rush not so much since he's dead.  Ich ...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Fuck that.  I should have some political talk to listen to just like you do.  There is a market for it but you're ok with the corporations controlling/censoring it because you're ok with censoring talk you don't like.  I get it.

You're being lied to just like everyone else.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



No, her ratings were not good, but she was funny as shit.  She belongs on the air or in a mental institution.  Those aren't mutually exclusive ...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


It's only left socially.  Not fiscally.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > So why are you in the thread then?
> ...




And again, you make no on topic comments at all, and instead make several personal attacks.


You fear this discussion taking place. You are here to troll and shut it down.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It flourished because the hate filled rhetoric is like opium to some people.  It's addictive qualities have made it's way to Main Stream Neo-GOP land.


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


sure its flawed, but its the least flawed in history:






						Joint Statement from Elections Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council & the Election Infrastructure Sector Coordinating Executive Committees | CISA
					

The members of Election Infrastructure Government Coordinating Council (GCC) Executive Committee – Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA) Assistant Director Bob Kolasky, U.S. Election Assistance Commission Chair Benjamin Hovland, National Association of Secretaries of State...




					www.cisa.gov


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Air America was funny as shit.  I listened to it regularly.  Especially Randy Rhodes.   That was one mental chick


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the 2020 election different from the 2016 election?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


She was great.  You only don't like her because you lean so far right.  Trust me because I'm a moderate centrist who leans left.  Like you I'm white, male, well off, educated, working, saving enough to be able to retire.  I have no reason to lie for the left.  You however, see things the way you do because you are a white, male, well off, entitled racist homophobe.

In other words you're the kind of guy Fox and Trump dupe.  I see how/why it works on you guys but it didn't work on me no matter how much money I have.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Rush was funny too.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I didn't cancel her. I would be fine with you having such a show to listen to. I just don't see how it could survive as normal talk radio.


Maybe as satellite radio. 

My point is that I don't see why there would be such a market and the failure of lib talk radio seems to support my view on it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


It was 4 years later. Next.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




It is not our people that are rioting and burning and looting and killing  in the streets, for 4 and a half years and counting now. 

Seems your side might be the hate side.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Leftists like media where they don't have to defend their views.   That's a lot harder when you take callers.

Sam Greenberg had a solution though.   He was a leftist in New York.  If conservatives called and said they wanted to make a conservative point, his screener wouldn't let them on the air.  Some lied and said they wanted to make a liberal point, then made a conservative point.   Did he cut them off?  Yes.  Did he say because they made a conservative point?  Nope.  He said they lied to the screener, and he won't have a liar on the air!

Democrats, dumbest people on the planet


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




My point(s) were about the control of the means of information and the intimidation factor of having violent lefty mobs rioting in the streets. 

Your link did not address that.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


How did the Dems react in 2000 when GWB was given presidency through the Supreme Court? Did they storm the Capitol? Threaten to kidnap legislatures? Hang the VP?


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



And again, you make no on topic comments at all, and instead make several personal attacks.


You fear this discussion taking place. You are here to troll and shut it down.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Again, Fox already has leftists on all day long on the programs.

It just kills you to hear two sides, you just want the leftists to decide what you think and like a good leftist, you think it!


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Who cares? The election was stolen and the lie you keep repeating simply is not believed.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You’re welcome to think what you want.

Enjoy the next four years, crybaby.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That is what he does. When you run out of flies to pull the wings off, you got to do something.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Gotcha.  So the Democrat Party being Marxist isn't far enough economically for you.  So what is it you want to hear?


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


In other words...you had the same exact election rules. But since your orange fuhrer did not win, you now claim it violated international accepted criteria. 

Yeah, figured you would have no answer. Trumptards can quote wing-nut media but confront them with facts and they get reduced to incoherency.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


And yet Biden is still your president. Sucks for you huh?


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're a joke.  You hear "hate" in disagreeing with Democrats but not in Democrats.

What a stupid fuck


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


The exact same election rules? Are you serious?   My God you are stupid.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOL. Poor snowflake trumptards. Cannot accept a loss.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I said I did like her, jackass.    You gotta respect nuts like that


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes, Rush had a great sense of humor.  And no one could goad leftists like him, it was classic


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Well, prove me wrong. Or, has those talking points not yet been published in the wing-nut media?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


Correct. It will not be accepted. There will be more audits. Deal with it dumbass.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> What was Trump hoping Mike Pence was going to do the day of the insurrection?



Take a Noose Nap for the Team?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


The mail in voting proves you wrong. People changing laws without the legislatures prove you wrong.

You are making a fool of yourself again. Habits are hard to break, right?


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I don't have to deal with anything, moron. My guy is in the WH. Yours, in Florida picking his nose. Let me know if you are still confused.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


Your guy is a senile traitor.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So how is your guy holding out? Still whining, is he? Btw, thanks for putting up this thread. It is always great to make fun of you ass-holes.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Woe, you lie constantly.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Prove it. And btw, moron - people cannot change laws. It is what is set by the State Legislatures. But hey, as always, feel free to prove/backup your statements.

Problem with you and other trumptrds is that you guys know how to copy and paste allegations but cannot really back it up. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


You are really uninformed. If you ever are, which I seriously doubt is possible for you, come back.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Still trying to conflate the recent race riots over police conduct with the Trumpyberra foul on his final "Hail Mary" pass.  "Pence for the Win!". 

Haven't race riots been happening at least as long as we've had peaceful transfers of power?


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOL. Still no answers from the trumptard. Surprise...surprise!!


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


most of the mobs werent leftys:









						AP finds most arrested in protests aren't leftist radicals
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump portrays the hundreds of people arrested nationwide in protests against racial injustice as violent urban left-wing radicals...




					apnews.com


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


All you have to know is you always lose the popular vote so as far as the number of Democrats compared to Republicans, we win every time.  There are more of us than there are of you.

But not a lot of us listen to liberal AM talk radio.  Not like cons listened to Rush.  And if you liked Rush that station gave you another guy just like rush right after rush, and another guy just like him right after him.  If they were smart business people they would put Randi on.

Several of you have even admitted you listened to Randi Rhodes.  You liked her.  Not for the same reasons I liked her, but you liked her.  Same way I don't like Rush the same way you guys do but I listened and liked Rush.  He was the best con talker you had.

The radio station would rather lose money and keep brainwashing republicans.  It's worth the loss of money they could be making by putting Thom Hartmann or Randi Rhodes on.  They don't want fair and balanced.  And yet you continue to believe the media is liberal.

Yea, only enough to piss you off.  They pretend to be liberal to rile up the base.  YOU


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



The next major vote will be in 2022.  We'll see how the people react to the Neo-GOP Fascist tactics.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You seem ok with the rich gobbling up all the media and censoring it.  You republicans would be perfect Putin subjects or Hitler supporters.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What was Trump hoping Mike Pence was going to do the day of the insurrection?
> ...





Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Where did I lie?


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



No, conflating the looting, rioting, fires and violence you supported with January 6 which we condemned the ones who went into the capital and those things didn't even happen.

You're a fascist and a racist.  And looting and setting fires has nothing to do with race


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Quite the contrary:  I'm rather appalled that to date, there has been no formal governmental investigation into the merits and risks of the election.  We spent years and millions of dollars turning over every grain of sand possible LOOKING for problems with 2016.


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We don't have the popular vote. And even then without California and all their millions of illegal voters you would lose that too


----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Whoa, the shit you're pulling out of your ass stinks, fella.   Leave it there.   Yuck ...

Yes, jackass, the media is Republican.   What a stupid lying fuck you are


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. It will not be accepted. There will be more audits. Deal with it dumbass.
> ...



^^^ NEW NAME FOR ANY EFFORTS BY THE GOP TO RESTORE NORMALCY AND CHECKS & BALANCES TO THE ELECTION PROCESS.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The Big Lie


Is in fact a lie.

The election was not ‘stolen,’ the election was fair, honest, and accurate, Trump was lawfully, constitutionally, and thankfully voted out of office, reflecting the will of the people.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


Oh I can predict. If Rump wins - the election was fair and square. If he loses, it was rigged! Netanyahu is doing the same thing in Israel. These right-wingers are so predictable.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The Big Lie
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> People changing laws without the legislatures


This is a lie.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




It's no theory that good men died in Benghazi despite everyone else pulling out and repeated warnings to Hillary, which she ignored, then thwarted any efforts to rescue them.

NO THEORIES THERE.

And it's no theory that Hillary broke numerous federal laws improperly storing, then destroying while lying about 35,000 government emails detailing her precise dealings with foreign entities!  No less that James Comey said so.

NO THEORIES THERE EITHER.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Trumptards keep whining the election was stolen and yet...Republicans won more seats in the House than was predicted. They could have easily won both the Georgia Senate seat and had a majority in the Senate but Rump fked it up. 

I wonder if these trumptards take all of that into their calculations when they cry about the stolen election. Of course not. If they did, they wouldn't be trumptards now, would they?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Phony fucking Trumpters, reminds me of Jake!


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


And the Left wingers are murderers and criminals. And very predictable from the violence and intimidation and people lying to to citizens 24/7.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


And Biden is still in the White House and your orange douche-bag is still in Florida whining like a little baby that he is. And I predict that will not change. Wanna bet, trumptard?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


Why repeat that, dumbass?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



The power to overturn democratic elections not based on laws adjudicated in courts of law is neither a check nor a balance.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




There was no democratic election.  But nice try.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


So if fraud is proven you prefer an illegitimate president? Traitor.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Fraud was not proven and phony partisan audits will not change that.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Try again.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Let me guess.  You have the evidence!  

Amirite?


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Because moron, it does not seem to have sunk in. So, one more time:  _*Biden is still in the White House and your orange douche-bag is still in Florida whining like a little baby that he is*_*!!!!!*


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


You win troll. Anything else?


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Problem is the " Fairness" Doctrine also gae the Left absolute monopoly on the media.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Conflate?  Hell no. The lefty riots are far worse, both in intensity and in duration. 

Far, far worse. 

You are the haters, not US.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of that did not happen.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...




Utter bullshit.  THat the rioters are not card carrying member of antia or blm, does not mean that they are not politically motivated thugs. 


Even the ones that are mostly just greedy thugs using it as an excuse for their inherent barbarism? Still yours.


----------



## Correll (Jun 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




YOu seem to be actively ignoring my point about how the mainstream media gives you lefties all the media you need, while for the right leaning consumers, it is does not.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


Oh it did happen. That is why this thread is not in Conspiracy theories.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Its on it's way....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Another insignificant load from Brietbart, what school of journalism teaches biased propaganda for the introductory paragraph?


you the fucking American hater disses Briertbart all the while having your head up the MSN CIA controlled media,oh let me guess,the CIA does not control the msm media right? knowing what a dumbass you are i knowyou dont believe any of that on the CIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fake raiders fan candyass is a shill from langley so of course he wants it in conspiracy theories.  The mods here suppress truth same as twitter facebook and youtube so he will get his wish soon i have no doubt.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 7, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


NAY - 100%


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It’s not possible to debunk MrPillow conspiracy theories you idiot.
Trump stole millions of votes and unicorns & Bigfoot are REAL - Prove me wrong!


----------



## DrLove (Jun 7, 2021)

mdk said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


We are in dangerous times until 70% of Republicans reject Dotard’s Bigly LIE


----------



## candycorn (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Its a conspiracy theory...you got nothing. You've never had anything...you know it.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 7, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


He’s dead - Thanks God!


----------



## DrLove (Jun 7, 2021)

Mods for the LOVE OF GOD - Move this pathetic OP to Conspiracy Theories PRONTO!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Like you're doing now.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Gatewaypundit not enough for ya?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 7, 2021)

So when can we expect arrests?
So when can we expect court judgments?
So when can we expect votes to be rewarded to other candidates?

Never.

That is what makes this yet another conspiracy thread.  Move this garbage to the basement.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> So when can we expect arrests?
> So when can we expect court judgments?
> So when can we expect votes to be rewarded to other candidates?
> 
> ...


Maybe the day after never.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I already know I won, sweetheart but thanks. Knew that I would win when you couldn't answer my questions! LOL

Next time, think before starting a thread. Will help you look less of a fool.   Good luck!


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


You are a useless troll. I only answer to let you know that.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


It hurts pretty bad, eh? Suck it up kiddo. You and the other trumptards can look forward to even more pain as long as you follow your orange douche-bag. So, pace yourself. As always...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy.


Yes, it is.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 7, 2021)

Sums up the thread ^ So like HAY Goober, if you want to be relevant, then up your game.

As is, well …..


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## asaratis (Jun 7, 2021)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Joe Biden has perfected the art of lying.  He's claimed that White Supremacists are the largest threat to the USA...even more existential that Radical Islamists.

He's a goddamned liar!

By far the biggest threat to the Republic of the United States is *THE DEMOCRAT PARTY!*


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We should have looked closer at what happened in Florida.  And funny because Trump tried one of the tactics Republicans used in 2000.  Start a riot in hopes it would stop the recount.  In Trumps case he was trying to stop the certification of Biden as our 46th POTUS.  It worked in 2000 but didn't work in 2020 thanks to Pence.  Never thought I'd be saying that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Well it doesn't talk about unions, labor laws, oil spills, insurance giants and Wallstreet.  In other words it's only as liberal as it wants you to think it is.  That way you don't trust it.  Yes, the 8 giant companies love it that you don't trust the media.  And the ones who do trust the media, are being lied to.  But not by liberals.  Corporations are controlling us all and you are no exception.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No but Trump had Benghazi's too.  If Democrats wanted to make a big deal about any of them they could have but they didn't because Trump was doing much worse than just a little old benghazi.

And Trump's team used private emails too.  The hypocricy here is amazing.  So did Bush's team.  So it was clever to pick on Hillary over something like this because she was running for president.  Reminds me of how all the guys who went after Bill Clinton had mistresses of their own.  How did we find out?  Larry Flynt.  Certainly not the "liberal media".


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> *They were denied ‘equal opportunity of access to the media, particularly the mass communications media, in order to put forward their political views.’ *



Should that be illegal? Do you think that "equal opportunity of access to the media, particularly the mass communications media, in order to put forward their political views" is a right?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You guys have several news channels.  We have MSNBC.  CNN is not liberal.  ABC and NBC and CBS are not liberal.  You cons seem to believe if there is no con slant then it's liberal.  That's just you trying to pull us to the right.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...











						New Audio Shows Aggressive Giuliani Trying To Pressure Ukraine For Biden Investigation
					

CNN obtained audio of a July 2019 call that took place just days before Donald Trump's controversial conversation with the Ukrainian president.




					www.huffpost.com
				




New Audio Shows Aggressive Giuliani Trying To Pressure Ukraine For Biden Investigation​CNN obtained audio of a July 2019 call that took place just days before Donald Trump’s controversial conversation with the Ukrainian president.

I don't think audio/video of Rudy strong arming the Ukraine will change any conservatives minds.

Oh, and how come I didn't see this story on liberal ABC this morning?  Or will I see this story on the CBS evening news?  Then the media isn't liberal.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




So you admit that you are not here to discuss the topic but simply to troll.

REported.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Mods for the LOVE OF GOD - Move this pathetic OP to Conspiracy Theories PRONTO!!!




Complete corruption of the flow of information to the voters and violent mobs killing and intimidating in the streets, and you want to pretend that any questions about that, is conspiracy theory?


You are the one being irrational and unrealistic.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




This little side discussion is about the lack of market for liberal talk radio.

If you must post, contribute something that doesn't sound retarded.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why hasn't Breitbart gotten this irrefutable evidence to Rudy,  the Kraken Lady and MyPillow pronto?  They are in immediate need of it.   Does Breitbart not want tRump back in office?  Are the part of "The Deep State" now as well?  Has Italy not given them permission to do so?
MAGA


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Pretending that Faux and the Alt Right media doesn't satisfy that need for the right is just that, pretending.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Don't talk stupid.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


The "Fairness Doctrine" was an abuse of government and a direct violation of the First Amendment. Most of what Trumpsters are clamoring for, regarding Trump's "revenge" on Big Tech, is the same.


----------



## two_iron (Jun 8, 2021)

When the Dominioncrats are instructed to chant "Trump lost. Get over it." with more frequency, you know you're over the target. This will be a fun (and revealing) summer.

Our Stuttering Fuck bringing us hope and inspiration:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 8, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


At least we have a good grasp of how this is going to play out.  The Fraudit(s) won't move the needle and the Trumpsters will claim it was the Deep State Hitler Chinese Swamp Commies™.

They're always the victim, it's always someone else, always.  Such is the nature of group pathology.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Those are public airwaves.  The government has every right.  If you want to spew your right wing lies go to Cable.  But NBC, CBS and ABC should be public and not hurting the 1st amendment


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That did not happen.  Robert Mercer and the rest of the billionaire-owned right wing media which favours a white supremacist authoritarian dictatorship, wants to see democracy destroyed, is lying to you.  It makes him money.  Tax cuts are everything to these people.  They hate a free and open America.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



_A license permits broadcasting, but the licensee has no constitutional right to be the one who holds the license or to monopolize a…frequency to the exclusion of his fellow citizens. There is nothing in the First Amendment which prevents the Government from requiring a licensee to share his frequency with others….* It is the right of the viewers and listeners, not the right of the broadcasters, which is paramount.*_

— U.S. Supreme Court, upholding the constitutionality of the Fairness Doctrine in _Red Lion Broadcasting Co. v. FCC_, 1969.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



In all honesty, I would lead a movement to strip FOX News of its broadcast license on the grounds of lying to the American people - about nearly everything.  

I would say that the American people are entitled to the truth and that propanganda outlets like FOX which promotes lies about Iraq War, Benghazi, Caravans, Seth Rich, the Russia Investigation, the findings in the Mueller Report, and now the results of the 2020 election,, are harming the American people by lying to them.

Just look at the number of retractions and law suits they've had to pay out on for libel and defamation.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Those are public airwaves.  The government has every right.



In your world maybe. In mine, government has no "rights". It has limited powers and specific responsibilities, assigned to it by the Constitution.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I once heard the msm, and pop culture, being likened to the 700 club for an elderly grandmother. 

It does nothing but reinforce her every belief and does nothing but tell her what she wants to hear, all day, every day.


That is life in the normal msm and pop culture for liberals today. CONSTANT unending propaganda that you love. 


That was my point. You do not need talk radio on top of that. You have more than enough validation. Far more than enough.


To be conservative and live in today's world, is to be constantly trying to avoid noticing that the people serving you your entertainment or news, hate you and want to see you die. 

YES, to some extent NOW, cons can cut themselves off from you people and retreat to these small conservative ghettos. 


That is what we are discussing. If you must post again, try to not say something completely off topic.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So what?

The "Fairness Doctrine" was an abuse of government and a direct violation of the First Amendment. Most of what Trumpsters are clamoring for, regarding Trump's "revenge" on Big Tech, is the same.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Those are public airwaves.  The government has every right.
> ...


That's what the rich want.  The government to be so small and powerless that the corporations can take over and the government is powerless to do anything about it.  

You don't know what you are asking for.  Unless you are rich then I get it but if you are not you're dumb.  Like a Putin supporter.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Those are public airwaves.  The government has every right.
> ...











						"You Can't Govern if You Don't Believe in Government"
					

In a May 25, 2001 interview, Grover Norquist told National Public Radio's Mara Liasson, "I don't want to abolish government. I simply want to reduce it to the size where I can drag it into the bathroom and drown it in the bathtub." Norquist got his wish.




					www.thomhartmann.com
				




In a May 25, 2001 interview, Grover Norquist told National Public Radio's Mara Liasson, "I don't want to abolish government. I simply want to reduce it to the size where I can drag it into the bathroom and drown it in the bathtub." Norquist got his wish. Democracy - and at least several thousand people, most of them Democrats, black, and poor - drowned last week in the basin of New Orleans. Our nation failed in its response, because for most of the past 25 years conservatives who don't believe in governance have run our government.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Government has no "rights". It has limited powers and specific responsibilities, assigned to it by the Constitution.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Those are public airwaves.  The government has every right.
> ...



In your world, anything goes.  You have faith in the inherent decency of people to recognize the necessity of the social compact.  The real world doesn't work that way.  Government regulations exists because of inherent and harmful abuses by those with the resources and power to impose their will on others.

Have you not learned what happens in such a society over the past 4 years?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 Look who is crying over capitalism and the free market. (It's also an empty whine.) You have plenty of media catering just to you and only you. You have ALL the radio stations, you have at least three TV broadcast channels and the internet is open to all.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lots of other people want that too. Not everyone worships coercive government.



> The government to be so small and powerless that the corporations can take over and the government is powerless to do anything about it.



Take over what exactly? What scenario are you imagining?



> You don't know what you are asking for.



I'm not asking for anything. I'm explaining to you how the Constitution works. Government has no "rights". People do.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Those are public airwaves.  The government has every right.
> ...



In your world, anything goes.  You have faith in the inherent decency of people to recognize the necessity of the social compact.  The real world doesn't work that way.  Government regulations exists because of inherent and harmful abuses by those with the resources and power to impose their will on others.

Have you not learned what happens in such a society over the past 4 years?  Your Founders didn't envision a world where a corrupt billionaire media would use a national platform to brainwash a sizeable share of the American public into believing an election was stolen?  

It's time to start running your nation on 21st Century realities.  The Founders gave you a vehicle under which you could update the Constitution based on current realities, and you haven't done that for generations.  Women are not equal under the law.  The 2nd Amendment was written in world where every shot had to be hand loaded, and weapons weren't nearly as lethal as today.  

Libertarians are the ultimate KumBuy-ya crowd.  No laws, no government, everything is left up to the states.  That didn't work at all well for you in the pandemic, now did it?


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Nope. You're just making shit up. Try again.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



?
Just my opinion.  Often time it was a joke.  A bland commentary aired on the affiliates local news, After the Stories about Vietnam and the stories of the protesters , and the weather, and the sports......Impossible to enforce after Cable and certainly not in the information age we enjoy in the West.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hilarious how badly you children want that phrase to mean something else.

Sorry, kid.  You're stuck with it.  Everyone knows what The Big Lie is.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It is not the free market. It is liberals abusing their positions and putting politics ahead of their professional responsibilities. 


AND regardless, my point stands. It creates an environment that constantly and overwhelmingly allows people like you to wallow in easy self validation, with your preconceived notions and prejudices CONSTANTLY reinforced and magnified right back at you.


THus, no real market for liberal talk radio.

That is why liberal talk radio has not worked.


Like I said, perhaps as satellite radio.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


FOX has certainly been Bad News.  (Opinion masquerading as news).


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Another insignificant load from Brietbart, what school of journalism teaches biased propaganda for the introductory paragraph?
> ...


I used no sources so there was no difference to the batshit cray you follow.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


And Breitbart and Faux would have to give equal time to Democrats.

(They'd implode in less than a week)


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, the problem is that right leaning consumers, only want media to lie to them.  As soon as anyone starts telling them the truth, they look elsewhere.

When FOX News called Arizona for Joe Biden, their viewers didn't say "Holy shit, Trump lost Arizona", they changed the channel to OAN and Newsmax, who continued to lie to them.

In order to get it's viewers back, FOX then embraced the lie that the election was stolen, only to be sued by Dominion Voting Machines for over $1 billion dollars.  A suit FOX will lose on the facts.

This is the fact check rating of the most watched source of "news and politics" for conservative viewers:



> *We rate Fox News strongly Right-Biased due to editorial positions and story selection that favors the right. We also rate them Mixed factually and borderline Questionable based on poor sourcing and the spreading of conspiracy theories.*











						Fox News (foxnews.com)
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				




How can Americans make well informed choices about their future, based on "poor sourcing" and "spreading of conspiracy theories"?

The Republican Party is now disavowing the truth and promoting the lie that Donald Trump won the election, because their voters will throw them out of office if they don't continue to lie to them.  Both the lie, and the a national "news" television network which continues to support the, are now a clear and present danger to democracy in America.  

The truth really fucking matters right now, and it's time for conservatives to cut this shit out!


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...




You can't have a free and fair election with the means of information corrupted and brown shirt mobs operating in the streets.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You said you should only hear news you agree with.  To hear multiple sides is scary and frankly dangerous.   It's "faux" news for you to hear news you disagree with.   Fox News presents more than one side.   It has to be stopped.

You only want the leftist fascist and racist news.  And yes, that makes you a fascist and a racist.   You were totally clear about your standards.   You agree with it or you demand to not hear it


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Where, exactly, is it that you don't feel you have fair representation? You have ALL the radio stations (despite there absolutely being a demand for liberal talk radio) and you have more than  a few television stations dedicated solely to spreading your propaganda. The internet is available to all equally. Where is it that your "voice" isn't being heard? No where. Empty whine.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> It is not the free market. It is liberals abusing their positions and putting politics ahead of their professional responsibilities.



In what way is that not a free market?



> THus, no real market for liberal talk radio.



Again, how is it not free?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Gatewaypundit is plenty retarded enough.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I see no proof that the audio is of Giuliani or any Ukrainian official.  It's just a montage of still photographs accompanied by audio of people speaking.

Maybe ABC and CBS do not relish running unverified stories that may come back later and bite them in the ass.

CNN is no longer a trusted source.  CNN is FAKE NEWS!


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



The lies were allowed during the election season.  It was only after Trumpybears failed "Hail Mary" Coup that drastic action was taken against him.

Still trying to conflate the Race Rioters with Hitler's well regulated Militia.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




All people like to be told what they want to hear. That you think that only happens to your enemies is you being a normal person, ie, irrational and lacking is self awareness.


MY POINT was, that thanks to your dominance of media and pop culture that by and large you libs have that. Your world view is constantly validated by your own people telling you what you want to hear.


THUS, there is no market for left wing talk radio.


I didn't mean to strike a nerve on you people. Settle your asses down.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> You can't have a free and fair election with the means of information corrupted ...


How do you think it's been "corrupted"? 

Don't you just mean that it's biased?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Media and pop culture and the internet. 

Your claim on the internet is especially silly, considering the abuses of youtube. 


If there was such a market for left wing radio, why has it always failed?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The only nerve being struck is yours. The sniveling, whining nerve. You have plenty of media dedicated solely to your point of view. When you need validation for your viewpoint, you can turn on Fox, ONN or any of the other bubble media outlets. What you CAN'T do is get mainstream media sources to repeat your lies and that has turned you into a tantrum baby.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not the free market. It is liberals abusing their positions and putting politics ahead of their professional responsibilities.
> ...




The free market would make the decisions based on what would generate profits. 

Making business decisions based on politics, is not that. 


What part of that, are you disagreeing with?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Your non sequitur response is noted. 

My point stands. 

You can't have a free and fair election with the means of information corrupted and brown shirt mobs operating in the streets.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not necessarily. Free market participants can make decisions based on whatever they like. (that's the "free" part)


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It hasn't "always failed". When competing on an even playing field, head to head with conservative talk, liberal talk radio did just fine. You are aware that conservative media bought up all the radio stations and only put their voices on, right? This isn't news to you, correct?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




True. 

IF the entity is a privately owned business and the business OWNER is the one making the call. 


Beyond that, you got stockholders? Or even partners? Your ethical if not professional responsibility is to generate profits for them, not to play your partisan political games.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




How do you define, "just fine"? 

And if it did so well, why were the owners willing to sell profitable businesses? Did the conservatives pay above market rates just to shut down a lib voice?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2021)

There is an almost delicious irony in these conservatives who fought to get rid of the fairness doctrine and to buy up all the radio stations across the country, suddenly wanting the Fairness Doctrine back when radio is no longer a popular medium.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Was there a point to the blither you just posted?

For starters:  With FOX News, Sinclair News, and Breitbart, the goal is to elect Republicans and get tax cuts for billionaires.  Murdoch, Mercer, and the Sinclair Family make far more money on Republican tax cuts than they do from their media corporations.  The problem is that there's nothing in their tax cuts for YOU, and no reason for anyone making less than $1 million a year to vote Republican, so they lie to YOU, to get you to vote for more money for them!!

This isn't "giving the people what they want", this is pandering to their fears and paranoia, to get what Murdoch and the other billionaire media moguls are really after - Republican tax cuts for billionaires.

Notice how Republicans are prepared to say and do anything to help them make it happen.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What does the word, "mainstream" mean to you? And what do you think the opposite is?


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The stockholders and partners are the owners. And they're free to hire leaders that work toward other goals, if that's what they want.

All that's going on here is that you guys are butthurt that the nation has rejected Trump. There's no "deep state" conspiracy. Just a lot of people who are fed up with Trump's freakshow. They want nothing to do with him and they don't want to cater to what they consider deplorable behavior. And some of those people own businesses.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



BlindBoob thinks it's unfair that Fox presents multiple sides.    That's what he said, that's fake news to him.  If you present two sides, he thinks that means you are presenting the side that's wrong, and they need to not do that


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You can't have a free and fair election with the means of information corrupted ...
> ...


Yes, it's biased not left or right but towards what most people want. That's how marketing works.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> GMCGeneral said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


This is why you never saw ANY Conservative POV programming until Reagan RIGHTFULLY killed the "Fairness" Doctrine because it isn't fair.  After 1987, we saw the likes of ElRushbo, G. Gordon Liddy, and other Conservative Stalwarts emerge as well as give AM radio new life.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




Fox Corporation is a publicly traded corporation. The Murdochs might have control, but as such they have a ethical and financial responsibility to generate dividends for ALL the stockholders.


To that end, the politics of FOX are justified, if they are part of a business strategy to generate those dividends.

If it became obvious that Murdoch didn't care about dividends, and was just using fox news as you say, the value of the stock would fall tremendously.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just fine as in metropolitan markets, liberal talk show hosts beat out conservative ones over and over but were still replaced. And yes, radio stations made choices that lost them money, replacing top rated liberal talk shows with sports talk. 

You got rid of the Fairness Doctrine, kids, now live with the consequences.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Your desire to bog the discussion down in semantics in order to avoid showing that you cannot refute my point, 


is noted and dismissed.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Correct. IF that is what they want and that is what those people tell the shareholders that is what they are doing.


Mostly, I see people talking shit, and running companies into the ground, or at least, leaving huge sums on the table, that they could have had, while pursuing personal, partisan goals.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




if what you say is true, that was wrong. And stupid. Having a lib talker on the radio, does nothing to us. Anyone who thinks it does, is dumb.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Republicans want to control the narrative.  So they've been saying for years the media is liberal even when in the 90's it got deregulated and gobbled up by 8 corporations.  They believe the media is lying to them but they refuse to believe that maybe it's the rich and powerful who are lying to them.  Not liberals.

We all know Republicans use racism god gays and guns to win votes right?  So perhaps the corporate media is pushing a liberal social agenda to rile up it's base.  Who's it's base?  White racist conservative republicans.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Is it a bird!  Is is a plane?   It's Captain Hyperbole!

Yes, saying someone is funny means I think they are God.   Stupid, useless fuck


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Wacism. Like a retarded child.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



But that's exactly what the radio station that Rush talked on is doing.  Rather than hire Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann and put them in slow time slots, the radio station would rather have slow time slots and ONLY push the right wing agenda.  It's so obvious.  

The only thing we have today is NPR.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Or, even if the shareholders just don't give a shit. Point is, it's their money. If they want to invest in a company that promotes its political values, that's their right.




> Mostly, I see people talking shit, and running companies into the ground, or at least, leaving huge sums on the table, that they could have had, while pursuing personal, partisan goals.


Again, businesses can have other goals besides profit. Are you saying that shouldn't be allowed?


----------



## DrLove (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Fatsbo wasn’t your God? Sorry - I’m not fooled. Donald is your God too!


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




You got conservative listeners on the station, you want them to leave teh dial alone. You switch streams and suddenly there is some lefty on the radio, they will change the station. 

Better to do reruns.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




i clearly said, "correct" in response to your last post. If they people doing that are clear with the shareholders, then yes, it is fine with me.


BUT, that is not what I am mostly seeing.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Ignoring it won't help you. So I'll answer it since you won't. "Mainstream" really means the largest share of the market. That's who the mainstream media plays to. That's where their money is. So bashing MSM media as leftwing is idiotic unless you can prove this is a left-leaning country, which you can't. 

And the opposite of that is "fringe." That's you.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why? Why do you think they have to be "clear with their shareholders"? As long as they're not outright lying, or committing fraud, why does it matter?


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Fake news doesn't talk about "unions, labor laws, oil spills, insurance giants and Wallstreet?" What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Not true. There are podcasts galore and satellite. Yes, conservatives were successful in monopolizing the radio waves, but radio is all but dead now. The demographic that listened is aging and dying. 

They got rid of the Fairness Doctrine, bought up all the radio stations and now that radio is dying, they want the Fairness Doctrine back.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're not a liberal, you're a leftist.  I'm a liberal.  I'm open to new ideas and I want government to leave you alone as long as you do that for others.

You want government to silence your opposition with threats, intimidation and violence.   You want government to steal from people who earned and give it to people who didn't.  You want government to exploit race and violence for your purposes.  You're a leftist, not a liberal


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're just vomiting leftist buzz words again


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's all he's got


----------



## DrLove (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Didn’t Randy Rhoads die?


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Leftists are on Fox all day now, there would be no change for them.  I didn't know Breitbart had a TV or radio channel.   

It's fake news that would be completely different if they had to allow differing views.

LOL, it always cracks me up how you think bias is presenting multiple sides, not just the one you agree with.   You just hate Fox for doing that.  OMG, they present multiple sides!  That is scary ... and dangerous !!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



LOL, thanks George the Chinese Communist propagandist.   The Democrat party makes your disinformation job so much easier, doesn't it?

Yeah, we want to be lied to by hearing multiple sides.  Democrats parrot that lie over and over.   Fake news only presents the left side.    The rest of us want to hear both sides. OMG, that's so biased!  LOL.

How is the weather in Peking today?   Are you going to put on pants and go outside?  Or just keep writing disinformation on US message boards?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, it was a deliberate strategy to spread "conservative values" in rural states.  It looked like a business strategy - a chain of local radio stations in conservative markets, 

Right wing talk radio demonizes the left.  "Femi-nazi's, "commicrats", "snowflakes" and "welfare queens" are all right wing radio staples - and all are lies you take for granted.  Just like the "War on Christmas", and other things that FOX uses to gin up the outrage machine, and show you how the left is out to destroy all you hold dear!!!

The Koch Brothers spent $50 million per general election, to elect Republicans all up and down the ballots, starting with the stage houses, but focusing on the Senate.  The paid special attention to the Senate, which has held the Democratic agenda in check since Clinton was in power.  The Koch Corporation seeks to sabotage changes labor and immigration laws, to get those tax cuts, and to keep Democrats from prosecuting employers who hire illegal immigrants.  

Right wing media tells you the MSM is "biased", and not to believe them.  So now you're convinced you can't trust either the MSM or the Democrats, you can only trust conservative sources, and conservative voices - all of which are bought and paid for by the billionaires who benefit most from a Republican administration. 

The Republican Party no longer has any policies or platform, beyond cutting taxes and pretending to "enforce" immigration law by locking up refugees in for-profit prisons to benefit the for-profit prison companies, and to fool the gullible Republican voters into believing "Democrats want open borders".

What Democrats do, is to prosecute, convict and fine the Koch Company, Tyson Foods and other bigtime employers of illegals.  They collect millions of dollars in fines from these big money corporations, instead of paying millions of dollars to chase refugees through the desert.

THAT's why the billionaire owners of right wing media keep lying to you.  If they told you the truth, you'd never vote Republican.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



God you're a flaming hypocrite.   Fox presents BOTH SIDES and your fake news presents ONLY YOUR SIDE.  And yet you won't stop with the talking points that Republicans want to control the narrative, while your side again presents ONE SIDE and Republicans present and listen to both


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



sealybooboo:  You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   You're a racist!   ...

sealybooboo:   Why do you always exploit race???


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yes, George the Chinese Propagandist.  Republicans go into rural areas and spread nonsense, like that we should have police and government spends too much money.    It's just lies!  

LOL.   George is your name, disinformation is your game!


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Fake news is dogmatic based on the leftists who dominate it.   No other industry decides to serve only half the country and fuck the other.

If the auto industry operated like fake news, then every car company would serve Democrats.   Only one (Fox) would say wait, there are 20 competitors chasing half the market and only one chasing the other.   Everyone else would say I'm going to compete with the 20!!!!!


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The mean by which the rabid right gets it's information has not been interrupted.  Your Nazi conflation is lame.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Never said anything remotely like that.  

Why do the rabid righties have to resort to shit like that?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Kaz "kazzes," i.e., lies. It's what he does. It's who he is.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You said exactly that.  You keep calling Fox, the ONLY major network that presents multiple sides "faux" news.  You are silent on Fake News who present only one distorted side, which is yours.  The implication is obvious, you oppose presenting news you disagree with, even if it's with news you agree with

That is completely clear.  Grow up


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



FOX doesn't present multiple sides.  They occasionally have leftists on so the rest of the panel can mock and bully them, and lie about the stuff they're talking about, but no, FOX does not present both sides, and hard news reporters with any journalistic standards at all tend to leave, due to things like Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, the Seth Rich lies.


kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Thank you for proving my point.  You've been told that Democrats want to "defund the police", which is another conservative lie.  Or that Republicans oppose government spending.  

Republican Administrations INVENTED the economic lie that they are the fiscally responsible party, all while Ronald Reagan, George W. Bush, and Donald Trump gave you the larges governments and the biggest deficits in federal government history, in successive administrations.

Republican voters can't seem to be able to connect the dots which run like this:  Republican President cuts taxes first thing into his administration, and ballooning the deficit, and giving a temporary but short lived boost to job creation (via military spending) and GDP growth.  Economy crashes before the end of their administration.

Democrats clean up the mess, restabilize the economy, only to have the next Republican President do it all over again.

Yes, the Republicans are going into Rural areas and spreading nonsense, because each of those low population areas has 2 Senators.  You can control the Congressional agenda, by controlling the Senate.  There are a lot fewer people to convince, and they all attend the same churches.  If they turn on the radio, it's right wing hate, Sinclair is promoting the Republican Agenda via their network of local news stations, FOX is the national right wing mouthpiece.  

On all media sources, Republican lies and propaganda is the ONLY thing they'll hear or see.  Of course they believe it and will deny anyone who tries to tell them otherwise.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



And you're a little kid who posts like a little kid, read your post.  One day you'll be all gwown up!


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Fox doesn't present multiple sides?  Have you ever watched Fox?  There are leftists on almost every show.   Chinese disinformation is all you have, George.

So do your masters really not care if you're that bad at it?  Just curious


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Faux News is not the only 24/7 outlet masquerading as News that in reality are mostly opinion shows.  They're just best at it.  

Sorry I hurt your feelings.  (These Pseudo Conservatives have become so touchy these days)


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



LOL, hearing both sides just really gnaws at you.   You just want to hear what you agree with.

So why don't you just watch fake news then?   Obviously you do.   So why are you worried about what other people watch.  Democrats just can't live in a world where things you disagree with happen.  You and religious zealots are essentially the same thing.

Conservative bigot:  But there are people out there having gay sex, I know it!  I want to stop it!

BlindBoob:   But there are people out there saying things I disagree with, I know it!  I want to stop it!


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




Because if the shareholders think that they are doing their normal job, ie trying to generate profits and/or dividends, and they are doing something else, without clearly letting the shareholders know, 


they are indeed defrauding the shareholders, costing them money while advancing their political agenda.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Do you believe that Trump said that ws are "very fine people"?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




The "rabid right" might have learned to ignore the propaganda spouted by people like you in the msm, but the tens of millions of more moderate voters, still think of you types as "people" and thus deserving of some level of credibility.


THis opened them up to your lies and misinformation and as your side's control is such that the vast majority of what they hear is teh same lies constantly bellowed, 


they are not an informed electorate, but a MISINFORMED electorate. 


And the election is thus not legitimate. 

Especially when you add in the brownshirt mobs of your people killing and intimidating in the streets, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> OX doesn't present multiple sides. They occasionally have leftists on so the rest of the panel can mock and bully them, and lie about the stuff they're talking about, but no, FOX does not present both sides,




All the shows I have seen on FOX, the hosts were always careful to let the liberal guests make their case and encouraged them to do so, and always tried to be reasonable civil, even when the libs in question were complete assholes.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They "Might" have, but they didn't.  They just turn to Faux News, and when they didn't like the truth about the election victory for Biden, they moved on to OAN and NewMaxine.

Speaking of misinformed, the pizza guy is here with your order!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


The problem isn't Fox propagating lies, the problem is the weak minded, the intellectually lazy, the dullards and willfully ignorant believing those lies.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




That "might" was me agreeing with your previous point. One of them. Sort of.


You are so full of partisan hate that you can't accept me granting you a debating point.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


That sounds like your resume.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Do you believe that President Trump stated that ws were "very fine people"?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More rightwing victimhood mentality and lies.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't see how. Unless they lie outright - ie they do something different than what they say.

Let me ask you this: do you think people, or businesses, should be allowed to promote political causes they believe in? Should people, or businesses, be allowed to shun people, or businesses, that they disagree with?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Listen butthead. You have come to dominate certain fields and you are using that to your advantage. 

We've noticed and we are commenting on it. 

That you dismiss our complaints as "victimhood mentality" is you using the Logical Fallacy of Argument by Ridicule, 


because you can't refute my point honestly or logically.


BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT IS TRUE.


Also, you are an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




You hire someone to do a job, like be an ceo, or a reporter, you are expecting them to do those jobs to the best of their abilities, to make you money.


IF, they instead operate in favor of a different goal, say to advance their political agenda, without telling you, that is, AT BEST, a lie of omission, because you would have been assuming they were going to do the job they were hired to do.


What part of this are you having a problem with?


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> In all honesty, I would lead a movement to strip FOX News of its broadcast license on the grounds of lying to the American people - about nearly everything.



Exactly. That's what bothers me so much about this issue. Basically, Trumpsters are agreeing with the core premise of statist liberals - that this is the sort of thing government should be dictating. The Ministry of Truth is coming.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The part where you want to use the government to bully businesses who won't accommodate Trumpster trolling.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Clayton the Blowhard:  It's because he's black, it's because she's a woman, it's because he's Hispanic, it's because she's gay, it's because, it's because, it's because ...

Clayton the Blowhard:  OMG, why are you so into victimhood ...

You liars are unbelievable.  literally, I don't believe you ...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Fox presents both sides now?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If fully rejecting the Neo-GOP's faithlessness in our elections and constitutional government is partisan hate, then count me in.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Once again the faux libertarian advocates companies being protected by government from lawsuits ...

Don't you have a Democrat to snuggle with?   Mac1958 is always up for some squeeze, and you'll get a nice surprise down your pants ...


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They always have.   Leftists are on Fox all day.   How do you possibly not know that?   Do you ever watch anything but CNN and MSNBC?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I listened to liberal talk radio all the time.  Don't see why liberals like me wouldn't listen when we are in our cars just like you nuts listen to that Rush station when you are in yours.

I loved Air America.  Randi Rhodes, Ed Till, Thom Hartmann, the Young Turks, Stephanie (forgot her last name)

I used to drive 1 hour to Ann Arbor and back 1 hour every day 5 days a week a few years ago.  I listened both ways.   Actually, Air America had such a shitty channel that I could only pick it up when I was half way to work.  I didn't come in clear here in Metro Detroit but closer to Ann Arbor it came in.  That's bullshit.  They purposely didn't want a liberal radio show being played in Metro Detroit.  Why?  Because we are a swing state.  The difference could mean the difference between winning and losing an election.  

Instead the only radio hosts we hear tell us how bad the Democratic Governor is.  So much so that you right wingers try to kidnap her.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I never see any liberals on Fox.  Last time I did it was that one token.

Colms?  Of Hannity and Colmes?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Don't you have a Democrat to snuggle with?   Mac1958 is always up for some squeeze, and you'll get a nice surprise down your pants ...


yikes

Trumpsters, creepy.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.
> ...



Change my quotes outside the quote box.   Seriously


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Most MISINFORMED people are Fox viewers and I'm sure Rush's listeners were the same way because that's all he spewed all day was right wing lies and half truths.

Do you know how right wing lies start?  It might be a small radio guy in a small market.  He makes some shit up and Fox News hears it and they report it as something they heard in the media when in reality it was just some lie a right wing talk show host made up.

I think the lie that ANTIFA was behind the Capitol insurrection is a good example of how right wingers are being lied to and brainwashed all over America.  Next thing you know it's a fact in right wing world.  They truly believe the election was stolen and that ANTIFA is behind the riot.  LOL


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


But that is exactly what you are doing.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


More nothing. Is trolling all you do?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jun 8, 2021)

That's impossible. 


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That's impossible.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Leftists are on Fox all day, you know that, liar


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Yes, you are not to be addressed without your permission.  Noted.

And you don't like the rules, talk to the PTBs, but you are not allowed to edit my quotes in the quote box


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you have a Democrat to snuggle with?   Mac1958 is always up for some squeeze, and you'll get a nice surprise down your pants ...
> ...



Wow that is creepy.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I just gave an example of a right wing lie.  Some small right wing radio host somewhere in America suggested that ANTIFA was behind the riot.  Soon all the nuts who believe the election was stolen, without any proof, also believe that ANTIFA was behind the Capitol riot.  Fox News even reported it.  And where did this lie come from?  Some small time radio host somewhere in rural white conservative America.  

And the next day all the Republicans on USMB were spreading that lie.  And they don't know it's a lie.  They truly believe what they were told.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



It's creepy as shit.  But he keeps doing it.   You trying to get some?


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Ok.

So, still nuthin'?

I know you don't like me - I'm quite content with that. But I _am_ interested in debating the topic. Even with idiots like you. That is, if and when you post something like a debate. But all you ever do is call me names and shit. It's flattering that you're so fixated on me - but don't you have any ideas you'd like to express?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Trump was the most unconstitutional president we've had

During an evening news briefing on Monday night, President Trump declared that he, and not individual governors and mayors, would make the decision about when and how to reopen the country. Explaining his authority by *stating *that “[w]hen somebody’s president of the United States, the authority is total,” President Trump claimed vast executive powers in relation to the ongoing fight against COVID-19, including the power to reopen businesses, send children back to school, and end stay-at-home orders. *Legal scholars across the ideological spectrum *were quick to reject his arguments. Pointing out that under our federal structure the 10th Amendment reserves these powers to the states, these scholars explained that the constitutionally enumerated powers of the national government simply do not cover the powers that President Trump alleges to have.

Two days later, on Wednesday evening, President Trump was back with another remarkable claim, this time arguing that he could adjourn Congress. Bemoaning his inability to push through recess appointments during the COVID-19 crisis, President Trump took to Twitter saying that the “Senate’s practice of gaveling into so-called pro forma sessions where no one is even there has prevented me from using the constitutional authority that we’re given under the recess provisions.”

Although scholars were again quick to *explain* that President Trump’s claimed adjournment power is “empty, both formally and functionally,” it is important for us to read President Trump’s claims of executive power and disregard for constitutional norms and structure, in context.

From the beginning President Trump, aided first by Attorney General Sessions and now by Attorney General Barr, has held expansive views about what the president should be able to do. Under the guise of the so-called “unitary executive theory,” this administration has claimed the authority to *fire the FBI director for any reason,* argued that the *president is immune from criminal* *investigation let alone prosecution**,* and *bypassed the congressional appropriations process to use military funds to build a wall on the southern border.* Recognizing that the federal judiciary might be unreceptive to these claims, the administration has been busy *appointing a record number of judges* who embrace their views on presidential authority, stacking the decks, so to speak, for when executive power cases inevitably come before our federal courts.









						Trump’s Unconstitutional View of Presidential Power | ACS
					






					www.acslaw.org


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I haven't heard anyone on Fox or on anything that I listen to or watch say that.    There was at least one antifa person arrested, that's a fact.  But that antifa is behind it is just some lame story of a nobody you read about on Crooks and Liars


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



It depends what you mean not like you.  I'm not a fan, I agree with that.   If you think I have any negative view of you personally that's your projection.

I don't like what you do.  Using libertarian principles to justify Democrat party fascism and totalitarian government and alibiing their racism is pretty pathetic.

As for your changing my quote, yes I have an issue with that.   When you misrepresent my views in your posts it's clear that's your opinion, so Democrats love you and everyone else disagrees like everything else you say.

When you change my quote, you are saying that "I" said that and not you.   Which is truly a lie.  Just don't do that


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

It may be the case that Trump has read the Constitution. But to go by his public positions, it remains a question whether he understands it. From early in his campaign, critics have been consistently astonished by his seeming indifference to the Constitution, as he has launched attacks on the press, on mosques, and on other institutions explicitly protected by the Bill of Rights. Or consider Trump’s private meeting with Republican members of Congress, when the candidate expressed his admiration for Article 12 of the Constitution, apparently unaware that there are only seven Articles. “He was just listing out numbers,” said Congressman Blake Farenthold (R-Texas), a Trump supporter. “I think he was confusing Articles and Amendments.”

This isn’t just a technicality: The presidential oath of office demands that the president “preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States.”

How can he protect something that he doesn’t seem to grasp, and whose underlying philosophy he seems outright hostile to? In the interest of judging Trump’s competence to follow through on the oath of office if he does become president, here’s a short guide to the Constitution and where Trump collides with it.









						Trump vs. the Constitution: A Guide
					

It may be true that Donald Trump has read the Constitution. But it’s unclear if he understands it.




					www.politico.com
				




1st, 8th and 14th amendments


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> I don't like what you do  Using libertarian to justify Democrat party fascism and totalitarian government and alibiing their racism is pretty pathetic



I'm not really using the term "libertarian" anymore. Not on this board. I still think the word has meaning - a radically different meaning than your conception - but words mean what people mean when they use them. And what you mean when you say "libertarian" has, apparently, nothing to do with what I mean when I use the term.

So, to avoid confusion, let me state clearly that whatever it is you mean by "libertarian" - I'm not it. Got it? I want exactly nothing to do with your Trumpster statist idiocy.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like what you do  Using libertarian to justify Democrat party fascism and totalitarian government and alibiing their racism is pretty pathetic
> ...



What a bunch of useless hot air.  And again you disagree with EVERY libertarian on the board and are saying they aren't libertarians and leftists love you.   You slap each other on the butt, high five each other and grove all the time.   Even Faun, who is one of the most hate filled leftists on the board.   He walks up and is like you're great.    Mac.   The list goes on.   They love the Democrat party, they love you.

So, what do I believe that you think isn't small government libertarian?   Be specific.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> What do I believe that you think isn't small government libertarian?   Be specific



I'll be very specific: I think you're an extremely stupid, petty and hypocritical person. I have no interest in your hateful, paranoid delusions, or your bumbling attempts at reasoning.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



That's true, but it's not the left wing media sources that are corrupted.  They're all publically owned corporations who have to answer to their boards and their shareholders.  They didn't pay out multi-million dollar settlements for sexual harassment claims to dozens of women.  

FOX has had to pay out multiple settlements for defamation, lying about Seth Rich, and others.  All while Rupert Murdoch pockets multi-million dollar tax cuts from successive Republican Presidents.

The "Caravans funded by George Soros" story lead directly to the Tree of Life Synagogue shooting to stop Jews from helping these illegals come to the USA.  Now Republican voters are being lead to believe that the election was stolen and Donald Trump is the legal and rightful President of the United States.  These are dangerous lies.

And the "brown shirt mobs" you speak of were actually the uniformed police officers in their blue uniforms, who attacked peaceful protestors relentlessly.  American police forces have a long sad history of attacking black people marching for their rights.  And of allowing those who oppose rights for minorities to attack these protests without consequences.

Remember the Edmund Pettis Bridge?  The Freedom Riders?  All were violently attacked by American police fighting on the side of the elites to keep black and brown people from have an equal voice, and equal education, an equal opportunity.  The American economy has always depended on sources of cheap labor, starting with slaves, then "guest workers" and finally illegal immigrants.  

The right wing media is all billionaire owned and controlled.  Their boards are composed of family members, employees and other loyalists who rubber stamp anything the billionaire boss wants or does.  Pay out millions in sexual harassment claims and libel suits would NEVER be tollerated in a publically owned network, and ALL of the MSM media news outlets are publically owned with the exception of the Washington Post, which Jeff Bezos owns, but which he truly does seem to be taking a hands off approach with.  

WAPO clearly states that ownership, and the potential for conflict of interest, in any article regarding Bezos, Amazon or Big Tech.  Not once ever has FOX, or any Sinclair owned station disclosed their bias.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > What do I believe that you think isn't small government libertarian?   Be specific
> ...



You failed to grasp the question and I'm stupid.  I'll explain it to you slower, moron.

You said I'm not libertarian.

I asked for examples ...


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




My point in discussing this, was to point out the reason, imo, for the failure of liberal talk radio. 

I have voiced no desire, nor do I have any desire for any government action in regard to this topic. 

And to be clear, I have never had any hostility to liberal talk radio. I just don't see a need for it. IF some liberal radio star was able to build a fan base and be a success, I would be fine with that. 


I might attack teh stupid she he says, but I would not desire government action to stop him. 


You might want to be less of a knee jerk lefty.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

This is not conspiracy. Would one of the mods want to explain why it is? I do not think that is too much to ask. Please list your reasons.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




I was pointing out how you are so full of partisan hate, that you attacked me when I agreed with you.


You respond by ignoring what I said, again, and attacked me again.


Are you trying to demonstrate my point? Because if so, you are doing a masterful job.


STOP BEING A HATER. STOP AND LISTEN, SOME AT LEAST.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Try this:  lots of people you'll recognize -  Sean Hannity, Rudy Guliani, lots of people on FOX and the right wing billionaire media.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I gave you my opinion on that. I'm sorry you don't have good lib talk radio to listen too.


IF I drove more, and/or had satellite radio, I might have listened to some of your side's....produce too.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> You said I'm not libertarian.



That's not what I said, dipshit. Read it again. And again. Maybe it will sink. But probably not.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well George, our site Chinese disinformation representative, not once did anyone in that video say that antifa was behind the riots.    Most of them didn't mention antifa.   A couple mentioned antifa, but someone from antifa was actually arrested.    Even those didn't say antifa was behind the riots.

The only things accurate about you are that you're Chinese and spread disinformation.   You aren't good at it.  Frankly you're just parroting the Democrats


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > You said I'm not libertarian.
> ...



More word games.

So when authoritarian leftists are the one who agree with you and keep telling you that, how do you think you're serving the interest of small government?   And you eat it up, totalitarians being like DUDE, dblack, you rock!

Do you think you're getting your true message out?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Quite pretending that your so called agreement with me wasn't a backhanded insult.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Do you think you're getting your true message out?


I think I've been clear, yes. But I don't expect you to understand. That's ok.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not conspiracy. Would one of the mods want to explain why it is? I do not think that is too much to ask. Please list your reasons.


Waiting............................... If you are going to use the DOJ and the FBI saying there was no fraud think again. The DOJ let Comey and others that lied to Congress walk.  The FBI shredded ballots in GA. There are credible witnesses to that. Neither of those agencies have the credibility to make that call.

The media, without question, has 0 credibility. Fact checkers the same, it has been proven they are bought and paid for. So what are your reasons?


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think you're getting your true message out?
> ...



No, I don't understand why totalitarian leftists love someone who thinks he's small government.  And you don't get along with anyone who isn't a totalitarian leftist.

No, I don't understand it.  And you can't explain it and won't address it.

FAUN loves you, there is no one more hate filled and for fascist government than him


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


LOL

Spits the idiot who really did post...



kaz said:


> _Smokin:  OMG!  Q!  Q!  Q!  Q!  Q!  Q!  Q!  OMG!  OMG!  OMG!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Do you believe that President Trump said that ws were "very fine people"?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Fascism is a white nationalist form of political movement.  By definition, that would make the Republican Party the fascist party in this scenario.   Republicans are also lying and saying they won the election and trying to over the results and install their authoritarian leader back in the White House.  

That makes every you posted completely false.  You need to look in the dictionary, for the words "fascist", "racist" and "totalitarianism".  Every time you post you reveal your abject ignorance on all things political, and economic.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




You said that the "means by which the rabid right" got it's information was not effected.

I agreed with the point, though I dropped your partisan spin. 

I went on to make a point that my original concern was more about the more moderate voters.


That was not a "backhanded insult".  That was my conceding your point. There was no insult at all.

BUT, it is interesting that you attacked me for agreeing with you.


That shows what kind of knee jerk hater you are.


And that is not me attacking you, that is me trying to help you. 


YOu need to be LESS LIKE THAT. Get a grip man.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Right, and you've been parroting that back to me over and over and over.  What part of that didn't you understand?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




Except your side is the one using brown shirt tactics. Right up to arresting the victims of attacks and imprisoning them for defending themselves.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think you're getting your true message out?
> ...



So dblack.  

My views at a high level are that I'm a classic liberal.  I'm not an anarchist, I want government minimized.  I describe it as government should do nothing other than those things that not having would reduce our freedom, but there can be only one.  There can be only one police, military, roads, civil and criminal courts, management of limited resources (e.g., airwaves, water), and recognition of property rights.  That would be 90% plus of my ideal government.

What is it you support?    I would like to know how it makes sense that only totalitarian leftists like you and agree with you.   Can you explain?


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Nice one, George, our site Chinese disinformation officer.   Copy this one and send it to your boss so he knows what a fine job you're doing.   You should get extra points for throwing in racism there, nice one.

God Democrats make your job of spreading Chinese lies easy, don't they?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOL

Dayum, it really bothers you that I find some common ground with some libertarians.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


It doesn't surprise me that a person like you who is being lied to can't wrap your brain around it despite the evidence









						The Antifa Lie: Conservative Lawmakers, Pundits Push A Baseless Claim That Leftists Were Behind Capitol Insurrection
					

No verifiable evidence has been presented that antifa supporters were a part of the mob that infiltrated the Capitol building.




					www.forbes.com
				




"I don't know if the reports are true, but The Washington Times has just reported some pretty compelling evidence from a facial recognition company that some of the people who breached the Capitol today were not Trump supporters — they were masquerading as Trump supporters and, in fact, were members of the violent terrorist group antifa," Gaetz said.









						Anatomy of a lie: How the myth that Antifa stormed the Capitol became a widespread belief among Republicans
					

Despite numerous debunkings, the lie that Antifa is responsible for the attack, not Trump supporters, has become pervasive among Republicans -- after being promoted by a long list of prominent right-wing people and entities.




					www.cnn.com
				




FBI Director Christopher Wray was live on CNN and MSNBC when he told a Senate committee hearing on Tuesday morning that the FBI had not yet found any evidence that subscribers to the Antifa movement were involved in the January attack on the US Capitol.
At that moment, Fox News was in a commercial break from its regular programming. It had just urged viewers to stay tuned for a segment about educators "canceling" Dr. Seuss.
And so America's most popular right-wing television network again missed a chance -- or, perhaps, again chose to miss a chance -- to confront its viewers with the debunking of a lie that has become a widespread belief among right-wing Americans.
In part because of Fox, the conspiracy theory has become pervasive in conservative circles. Opinion polls suggest that a large percentage of Republicans baselessly think that Antifa was primarily responsible for the insurrection that was actually perpetrated by supporters of former President Donald Trump, some of whom have allegedly expressed irritation that Antifa has been given the credit for their own behavior.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


The lie about Antifa and the Capitol has been promoted by a large roster of right-wing people and entities.

They include right-wing television networks Newsmax and One America News; Trump personal attorney Rudy Giuliani and Trump impeachment attorney Michael van der Veen; Republican members of Congress like Rep. Mo Brooks, Rep. Matt Gaetz and Sen. Ron Johnson; Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton and Republican state legislators; former Alaska governor and vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin; right-wing conspiracy websites like The Gateway Pundit; and popular right-wing commentators on social media and talk radio.
The peddlers of the lie have found a tiny nugget of truth to help their cause. 

Of more than 260 Capitol defendants who have been revealed by the Department of Justice to date, *one of them, John Sullivan, is a political oddball who has used the hashtag #antifa on social media. But left-wing activists have previously expressed suspicion about him, the FBI has never claimed that he is an actual Antifa activist and, regardless, the list of people charged over the riot is overwhelmingly composed of Trump supporters*


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Libertarian.   That is singular.

And it's unclear how dblack is a libertarian, that's why I asked him.

You're not the only totalitarian leftist who likes him.  And he doesn't get along either with a single libertarian on the board.

Let him answer the question, I really would like to know how it makes sense that someone formerly called a libertarian resonates only with totalitarians


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



*In what way does your question respond to my post?  I have given you chapter and verse on how and why billionaire owned right wing media has become a propaganda outlet to ensure the election of a Republican Senate to block American progress, and thwart the will of the American people.

Try talking about that instead of trying to lay "gotcha traps".  *


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Huh? How can the most hateful poster here also love?


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Again, no one on Fox or any other mainstream right media is saying antifa was BEHIND that attacks.   So what you said it pretty stupid. I just said they are NOT behind it, and you're saying I believe their lies.

So that means that you're saying Antifa IS behind it?

Of course not, you're just being an ass and lying, like Democrats always do


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Please, your government in China is run by billionaires, George the site Chinese propagandist.   Get over yourself


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOL

Yes, I've been mocking you and laughing my ass off at you not getting that.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I still said antifa was NOT BEHIND January 6 and I have heard no one on Fox or the right say they were.

You're pissing in the wind, stupid fuck


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



And we have told  you that you need to check the definition of "totalitarians".  You are absolutely NOT a libertarian.  You are in thrall to an anti-democratic, fascist who recently tried to overthrow the government and is now running a slow rolling insurrection to delegitmize the sitting President.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Um ... what ???   Sorry, I can't even give you a pity rimshot for that one


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That was clever.   All you've ever done in the past were playground insults, and you just mocked me by hitting me with more playground insults.  Wow.   Nice one.

Moron


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Despite all the evidence I just showed you that Fox and other right wing media sources and politicians all tried pushing the narrative that ANTIFA was behind it and a fucking poll showed 50% of you dumb sons of bitches believed it?

Then I give up.  You win.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Fascism is a white nationalist form of political movement.



We need to invent a pill to counter stupidity.  Political systems have to do with POLITICS, Honey, and have NOTHING to do with race!  If the Nazi Germans used fascism, that doesn't mean that Italians, English, Blacks or Laotians can't also do the same, idiot!

Fascism isn't even confined to Right or Left, but rather, the SIZE OF GOVERNMENT.

Wherever Fascism is employed, you will always have BIG GOVERNMENT, like in America.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I posted an entire montage of people on FOX News claiming the insurrectionists were members of Anti-Fa.  Guess you were too busy lying about what happened on January 6th to notice.

Here it is again, since you obviously missed it before


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



We?    Correct, , I can't hear the voices in your head.   Thanks for letting me know what they are saying.

Yes, George, our site Chinese disinformation officer, you are totalitarians.   You want government to control us.   That is true.

So how am I not a libertarian again?  Give me some of my non-libertarian positions.  I just summarized my views.    Funny how none of you leftists who say that can tell me that


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


No matter how wrong you are you keep insisting you are right.  Time to give up on Kaz as a lost cause.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You kaz, i.e., lie, again. You're no libertarian.  No real libertarian would have voted for Trump.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes, George, our site Chinese disinformation officer, you did present that video.

The problem is no one on the video said that antifa was behind the protests.  There were a couple of references to antifa, but even they didn't say antifa was behind the protests.

I already told you this, George.   Try watching your own video this time.   You didn't, did you?  Be honest ...


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are a total moron.   You keep saying I believe lies when I keep telling you I do not think antifa was behind the January 6 protests.

I've never said that, not to you or anyone else and I never thought that.  They've never said that on Fox or any other right wing media I've seen or read.

How stupid are you?    Seriously, how stupid?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Aww.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Antifa was not being January 6.  What don't you understand about that you stupid fuck???


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No matter what you show the stupid prick he will insist that Fox did not lie to them about ANTIFA.  They also insist Trump didn't do anything wrong when he called Ukraine.









						Exclusive: New audio of 2019 phone call reveals how Giuliani pressured Ukraine to investigate baseless Biden conspiracies
					

Never-before-heard audio, obtained exclusively by CNN, shows how former President Donald Trump's longtime adviser Rudy Giuliani relentlessly pressured and coaxed the Ukrainian government in 2019 to investigate baseless conspiracies about then-candidate Joe Biden.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I don't understand why 50% of Republicans believe they were.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Another leftist who says I'm not a libertarian ... who can't come up with any examples ...

Yawn


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Umm, hitting your playground insults, to be exact.

And with every mock, you kept reminding the forum how you're the child of which you call others. Only you proved to be too stupid to recognize that.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Did you know that 80% of statistics are made up on the spot?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I already came up with an example. 

Do you ever stop kazzing?

Ever??


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Faun says back to me what I said ... again ...  Playground extrordinaire!


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Libertarians are just disenfranchised Republicans with a slight twist.  Meh.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Voting for Trump is not a position.   So no, you don't know, you made it up again.  I already knew that, now it's shown


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Democrats are just Nazis who miss the 1930s


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> Libertarian.   That is singular.
> 
> And it's unclear how dblack is a libertarian, that's why I asked him.



And I answered. You're not listening. As far as you're concerned - I'm not a libertarian. Clear?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> ou said that the "means by which the rabid right" got it's information was not effected.
> 
> I agreed with the point, though I dropped your partisan spin.
> 
> ...



"might have learned to ignore the propaganda spouted by people like you"

Then you besmirch and sow mistrust of my fellow Americans and try to instill faithlessness in our democratic elections with:

"they are not an informed electorate, but a MISINFORMED electorate."

"And the election is thus not legitimate."

I completely disagree.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Fascism is a white nationalist form of political movement.
> ...



No it is not.  There is a dictionary definition of fascism.  Here are 3 different dictionary definitions of fascism.  Every one of the confirm that this is a right-wing form of nationalist and racist government, with a strong authoritarian leadership, which suppresses opposition. 

From the Oxford Dictionary:



> *an extreme right-wing political system or attitude that is in favour of strong central government, aggressively promoting your own country or race above others, and that does not allow any opposition*







__





						fascism noun - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com
					

Definition of fascism noun in Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary. Meaning, pronunciation, picture, example sentences, grammar, usage notes, synonyms and more.




					www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com
				




From the Cambridge Dictionary:



> *a political system based on a very powerful leader, state control, and being extremely proud of country and race, and in which political opposition is not **allowed*











						fascism
					

1. a political system based on a very powerful leader, state control, and being…




					dictionary.cambridge.org
				




How about Merriam Webster:



> *a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition*











						Definition of FASCISM
					

a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Another demon in Hell was hatched with elRushbo as part of its name.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


thats far right in the european scale,, in america far right is libertarian to anarchy/no government,,


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Libertarian.   That is singular.
> ...



You said you don't call yourself a libertarian.  I asked what your views are.   Just asking for a summary.   Saying you don't call yourself a libertarian anymore doesn't answer that, no


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You like your left hate simple and clear, huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


So basically if you don't like the information you are being given you just cry fake news.  Makes you a little bitch not worth talking to.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



So they use something like a metric system for politics or what?

Sneaky bastards

"Today, those who subscribe to the principles of the American Revolution — individual liberty, limited government, the free market, and the rule of law — call themselves by a variety of terms, including conservative, libertarian, classical liberal, and liberal. We see problems with all of those terms. “Conservative” smacks of an unwillingness to change, of a desire to preserve the status quo. Only in America do people seem to refer to free‐market capitalism — the most progressive, dynamic, and ever‐changing system the world has ever known — as conservative. Additionally, many contemporary American conservatives favor state intervention in some areas, most notably in trade and into our private lives.

“Classical liberal” is a bit closer to the mark, but the word “classical” fails to capture the contemporary vibrancy of the ideas of freedom.

“Liberal” may well be the perfect word in most of the world — the liberals in societies from China to Iran to South Africa to Argentina tend to be supporters of human rights and free markets —* but its meaning has clearly been altered in the contemporary United States.*



			https://www.cato.org/mission?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7Ib26-2I8QIVk7WzCh2dZQlmEAAYASACEgIurfD_BwE
		


The Jeffersonian philosophy that animates Cato’s work has increasingly come to be called “libertarianism” or “market liberalism.” It combines an appreciation for entrepreneurship, the market process, and lower taxes with strict respect for civil liberties and skepticism about the benefits of both the welfare state and foreign military adventurism.

This vision brings the wisdom of the American Founders to bear on the problems of today. As did the Founders, it looks to the future with optimism and excitement, eager to discover what great things women and men will do in the coming century. Market liberals appreciate the complexity of a great society, recognizing that socialism and government planning are just too clumsy for the modern world. It is — or used to be — the conventional wisdom that a more complex society needs more government, but the truth is just the opposite. The simpler the society, the less damage government planning does. Planning is cumbersome in an agricultural society, costly in an industrial economy, and impossible in the information age. Today collectivism and planning are outmoded and backward, a drag on social progress.

Libertarians have a cosmopolitan, inclusive vision for society. We applaud the progressive extension of the promises of the Declaration of Independence to more people, especially to women, African‐Americans, religious minorities, and gay and lesbian people. Our greatest challenge today is to continue to extend the promise of political freedom and economic opportunity to those who are still denied it, in our own country and around the world.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



The police are murdering suspects.  The police shoot and kill 1000 people every year.  In public, in broad daylight, in front of passersby.  #1 with a bullet.  

American cities paid out over $300 million in excessive force complaints just last year, and the year before that one too.  You have multiple members of the same families in multiple cities whose relative have been either killed, or publically attacked by police.  Black business people wear suits and ties everywhere so they're not mistaken for "thugs" and every black parent has the "Talk" with their teenagers.

So tell me again that it's the protestors who are the problem here.  The rest of the world is not seeing it.

If you're talking about the insurrectionists who were arrested, the tried a violent overthrow of the federal government and threatened the lives of Congressional leaders.  They are locked up because it's a federal offense to try to kill the Speaker of the House.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



So let me get this straight.  Trump employs all of Hitler's tactics.  Nationalism.  Racism.  Trump even starts his own Beer Hall Putsch.  And you have the balls to call us Nazi's?  

Hitler went to jail after his failed coup.  Let's see if Trump follows the same path.

But also keep in mind Hitler came into power after he was let out of prison.  At least in this country you can't run for POTUS if you are a convicted felon.  That's why Republicans refuse to impeach him in the Senate.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


its called the american experiment where our founders created a whole new form of government,,


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Republicans are unregulated free market capitalists who don't respect the government.  That's because government is the referee in the game of business.

They don't realize their way makes the rich richer and the rest of us poorer.  Or to them, they don't care because they are rich.  So sure, let the market decide.  Monopolies?  No problem.  Citizens United?  Not even USMB Republicans can defend that decision.  It must cause cognitive dissonance in their brains.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Huh? What prevents a convicted felon of running for president, other than a felony of rebelling against the government?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You better get better dictionaries.  Your web dictionaries are just copying shit from each other.

Unlike you, I grew up in a fact-rich existence.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You're reading impaired. He never said that. He said he won't call himself that *on this forum* to avoid confusion with morons like you who call themselves libertarians.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Fail.

Nothing there discounts Dragonlady's dictionary definition that fascism is rightwing.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> If you're talking about the insurrectionists who were arrested,


No insurrectionists were arrested.



Dragonlady said:


> the tried a violent overthrow of the federal government


Only in your diseased, mind.  The Fed was in no danger, and the police practically let them in.



Dragonlady said:


> and threatened the lives of Congressional leaders.


With their bare hands?



Dragonlady said:


> They are locked up because it's a federal offense to try to kill the Speaker of the House.


No attempt was made on the Speaker.  No protester ever even got remotely close to her.  About 25% of those charged are charged with nothing more than misdemeanor trespass.  

It's a sad world where idiots like you without the slightest grip on reality pass themselves off as able to give out advice, input or opinions.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


*
No you stupid dolt, that's incorrect.  Merriam Webster is an American dictionary based in Springfield, Massachusetts.











						‘Fascism’: The Word’s Meaning and History
					

And no, that meme about us isn’t true




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




You know, you could google shit and check it out before you post your idiocy and ignorance for all to read.  *


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Our Democracy is a Representative Republic where the people democratically elect those who represent us through popular votes.

Has there ever been a country ruled by direct democracy?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> The Fed was in no danger


You're fucked in the head, con...

​


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



No you grew up in a disinformation environment.

YouTube videos posted by a user named "Indicrat" aren't a reliable source either.  It's just something to stroke your confirmation bias, but it proves nothing.

And yes a "democractic republic" is still a "democracy", in fact "republic" is another word for "democracy"









						Synonyms of democracy | Thesaurus.com
					

Synonyms for democracy from Thesaurus.com, the world’s leading online source for synonyms, antonyms, and more.




					www.thesaurus.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

I still want to know what makes this a conspiracy theory besides a corrupt government and media saying it is.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Our Democracy is a Representative Republic where the people democratically elect those who represent us through popular votes.



Only idiots believe that.  We were a democratic republic when I was young.  That became an oligarchy in the 1990s.  We've now become a Fascist Totalitarian state where people are arrested, fired, and charged with crimes without even doing anything.  In many cases, just for their /alleged/ THOUGHTS.

Just ahead:  Controlling society denying basic services and privileges to people for not only not carrying papers on you, but for not revealing private medical information about yourself to utter strangers concerning a vaccine you are being bribed and threatened to take that is not even vetted to combat an illness where the sick don't even know they are ill.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I dont give a fuck what that says since it doesnt take american reality into account,,


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Suck me off.  I had more education by the age of ten than you have in your whole life!


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Idiots like you can't redefine words.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Our Democracy is a Representative Republic where the people democratically elect those who represent us through popular votes.
> ...



Do you have nightmares or night terrors about the dystopian future?


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



My values are expressed in my posts. Pretty clearly, I think. I'm not interested in your labels, nor your approval. So please, stop following me around like a jilted lover, mkay?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen. If you did not post, this would not happen.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Nope.  Do you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I didnt,,

it is right authoritarian on the left side of the american scale,,,

what youre ignoring is everything left of them is more authoritarian,,,


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I'm ignoring your made up definition. I'm not ignoring the actual definition.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so tell me oh smarter than everyone else,, where do libertarians and anarchist lie in this scale??


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Libertarians are center-left and anarchists far right.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trying to cram political ideology into a single dimension is worse than useless. It's obfuscates far more than it clarifies.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Because when you admit that you support that lie, all your talk of the RIGHT being the one using lying to push it's agenda, will be revealed to be just a very "big lie".

All that you posted, will be revealed to have no credibility, because you will lose all your credibility when you stand by a Lie, that was repeatedly and easily debunked on this very site, many, many times. 


I ask you one more time, dragonlady, do you believe that President Trump said that ws were "very fine people"?


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ou said that the "means by which the rabid right" got it's information was not effected.
> ...



DO you believe that President Trump said that ws were "very fine people"?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


libertarians and anarchist are right next to each other,, one is just a little more freedom than the next,,,

let me break it down for you,,

far left is total government,, dictator, king and so on then you have the levels of communism and fascism as you move to the right and then comes conservative then libertarian and then anarchist at the far right,,

you cant have freedom lovers between two authoritarians,, thats just stupid,,


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




You really don't understand what brown shirt tactics are, well enough to know which victims of your side's oppression I am referring to?

The brown shirts are the violent mobs of political thugs using political violence to intimidate people, though the FIGURATIVE mob of cancel culture is part of it too.


The victims I refer to are people attacked by your mobs and who defend themselves or run away and are arrested by police, directed by your dem politicians for defending themselves or running away.


That listing of gish gallop that you used to justify your side's...everything? I give you your Internet Name, Wally.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


When piles of evidence of rampant illegal activities by election officials come from several states, thousands of votes magically appear in the middle of the night, thousands of ballots appear to be identical with machine printed vote markings and no creases on mailed-in ballots, all of these coming after unconstitutional last minute changes in voting procedure...one has to wonder if the voting and counting was fair in any state.

Couple that with Joe Biden admitting on TV that they had assembled the greatest "voter fraud organization in the history of American politics", and you really should expect faithlessness in the election system.  The lying, cheating Democrats are dreading the discovery of just how much fraud was committed.  That's why they label the Republicans objectors as paranoid idiots and conspiracy theorists all the while trying to stop the forensic audits that may prove just how fucking dishonest they have been.

Stick your partisan hatred in your BBB.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 8, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Fox has a resident pinhead liberal in Juan Williams.  He can twist any issue involving politics.  His only redeeming value is his incessant spewing of laughable liberal bullshit spins.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> The "rabid right" might have learned to ignore the propaganda spouted by people like you in the msm


Been conditioned to ignore the truth, you mean.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

And off to the conspiracy theory section you go. AGAIN!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I still want to know what makes this a conspiracy theory besides a corrupt government and media saying it is.


All of your goofy nonsense is conspiracy theory material.

Haven’t you figured it out yet?  I keep telling you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I still want to know what makes this a conspiracy theory besides a corrupt government and media saying it is.
> ...


Why because the corrupt media and corrupt politicians say so? You don't have any reasons besides arrogant bias.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You've lied all through this conversation.   No wonder you're a Democrat


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sorry, I'm not playing petty reindeer games.  There are much larger issues in play at the moment and I'm not falling for the distraction.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You're just so over the top with the propaganda, George, our site Chinese disinformation rep.   Hyperbole is a terrible argument


----------



## asaratis (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Air America failed nationwide because it couldn't attract an audience large enough to justify the cost of the commercials.   Companies like to advertise on programs that have high ratings.

Conservatives wouldn't tune in because of the stupidity of the show hosts and the guests.  Liberals wouldn't tune in because they already knew the talking points due to brainwashing.  The ratings never made it above LOW.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That's just stupid


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The "rabid right" might have learned to ignore the propaganda spouted by people like you in the msm
> ...



Do you believe that President TRump said, ws are "very fine people"?


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

dblack will bicker for hours with every libertarian on


dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



So you'll bicker for hours with every libertarian and a bunch of conservatives on the board endlessly, but when I ask you what you support, you say to figure it out.

That sounds exactly like someone who thinks he's a libertarian but is loved by leftists and only leftists.  Most people WANT to discuss what they actually support and want to be asked rather than just attacked by dicks like Faun.

But I ask you, and you won't answer.  Of course you won't.   Who do you think could summarize what your views are?  I gave you a one paragraph summary of mine that gives you a pretty clear measure of what I support and why.

Do you believe ANYONE on this board knows what you support since you refuse to say?


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I can't believe anyone would refused to answer what do you support?    And yet he'll bicker endlessly about nonsense.  It's pathetic


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




THe fact that you libs are capable of such a group lie and holding to it, despite it being easily and repeatedly debunked, is not a distraction, it is a fact that has to be considered with EVERY CLAIM YOU PEOPLE MAKE.


You claim that a story about Soros funding illegal immigrant caravans, led to the Tree of Life shooting. 


But, we know that you personally AND you as a group, ie liberals are capable of lying and holding to a lie no matter what.


So, there is no reason to take that claim at face value. In fact ,it would be stupid to do so. Irrational to do so, even. 


Why would Soros NOT fund such a caravan? Plenty of people on the left believe that the needs of the poor illegal immigrants trump the immigration policy of the US, and thus those people should be allowed in. 

Yet, you state it, as though it is an absurd claim. 

AND you make the further claim that it is the fault of THAT STORY, that a madman went on a shooting rampage. 

That is shocking claim. But it has been established that you will say ANYTHING no matter how easily debunked, it is serves your partisan purpose. 


So, there is no reason to take that claim seriously. 



That is one example. EVERYTHING you say, should be looked at as harshly.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Then you can just be confused as to why all your idiotic nonsense ends up here.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Still no answer.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Your bullshit isn’t based on fact. It’s very simple.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Either is yours. Corrupt people saying something is a conspiracy are not facts.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


My what?

And you mean “neither”.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You have no facts but corrupts peoples say so. Period.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Which people are you referring to?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The media, the politicians, the bureaucrats, shills on social media. All saying it did not happen and that is it. No proof, none of them lifting a finger to prove what they say.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The burden of proof is on those claiming there was wrong-doing.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



You got me there.  I've always said, if you want to know what a real libertarian, ask an authoritarian leftists.  LOL.  What a joke you are.  How do you get your head through doorways, arrogant ass?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


And not giving them a chance to prove it? Which clearly has been in every state in question. FACT.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Who should make these determinations?  You?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The mods have taken it on themselves to do so. I, and a lot of other posters have determined you and the mods are pushing the conspiracy theory. And our evidence is stronger than the people who say it did not happen.

Find me the 923 affidavits that say fraud did not take place.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Who is to make the determination that the evidence is sufficient?  You?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The people that see it have that right as much as the liars in the media. We know from real journalists that the media does not check on what they are told by the powers that be. They simply repeat it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So who then?  Who should be in charge of deciding that there was fraud?

Should it be you in charge of making that decision?


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...



Maybe you should all get some truth into the repig rubbish you spread. Dickhead trump was removed democratically by disgruntled republicans.  He was a complete failure and not one policy personally benefited any one of you.  
The hatred is still spraying out like lava.  
Have 50 audit by anyone you like and the result will be the same.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


We will have to settle for the audits. But when any kind of major fraud discovered will evaporate the conspiracy label.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



No, you stupid dolt, because none of this insanity holds up to any form of scrutiny.  That's why conspiracy theories are bullshit.  Every conspiracy theory involves hundreds of people doing highly dishonest things, without anyone ever getting an attack of conscience, or getting drunk in a bar and bragging about it, without anyone every being able to find a shred of evidence, or a reliable witness.

Yet when a REAL conspiracy happens, there's a trail of evidence, witnesses, and electronic movement of funds, documents, and surveillance video, and the Russian Investigation is a prime example.  9 convictions.  Over $40 million dollars in levies, fines and back taxes collected.  Lots of people signing plea deals.

How come nobody has come forward to say I on the fake moon landing?  Or I planted the bombs in the World Trade Centre.  But Manafort plead guilty to handing over Republican polling data to a Russian agent, and you fools didn't blink an eye.





This is the same dumb game Republicans played with the Clintons for 30 years.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I’m sure you will believe that there is “major fraud”, but the courts won’t.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Stacks of illegal ballots won't convince them? Then they are surely corrupt.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Which judges are corrupt?  Have you made any effort in removing them from power?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You are deflecting. Again, there are not enough credible people to say fraud did not happen. Then censor people and pull out the conspiracy crap they use as often race.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Ok then how many credible people are needed to say that sufficient fraud did not happen?

Why is the amount of significance?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOL

Um, you dou don't have stacks of illegal ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


There are no credible people behind the narrative. Look at all the lies they have been caught in. One more time, this is being called a conspiracy and placed here is simply bias which does not belong on a message board.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


We will.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

From where do you imagine those will be found?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


They’re not credible according to who?  You?

Are you the authority on credibility?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


AZ, GA. PA. WI. The audits are coming. I forgot MI.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You've been chasing conspiracy theories since Bill Clinton was elected.  Republicans started spreading rumours about the Clintons.  Robert Mercer had a book commissioned all about their corruption and dishonesty, and Republicans spent 6 years investigating the Clintons, and came up with a lie about a consensual blow job.  He was impeached for his moral failings but many of the same Republicans who refused to impeach Donald Trump for his very real crimes.  Clinton's real crime was having a better economic record than Ronald Reagan.

25 investigations by Republicans of either Hillary or Bill Clinton.  Over the past 30 years.  Not a shred of evidence, not one witness, and no charges.  Over $100 million spent pursuing the President and his wife - all based on Republicans rumours, many of them start by Robert Mercer from Breitbart.

You clowns are still chanting "Lock her up", and yet she's never been charged.  And yet you continue to claim the Clintons are criminals.  That's the very definition of a "witch hunt".


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Arizona's already a wash. They had people with pens marking up ballots. Now there's no way of knowing if ballots were illegal or made illegal by cyber ninja idiots.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you starting a conspiracy theory? The crap to discredit the audit is crap. They will prove what they find. Good luck keeping it out of the news.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't have to believe what he said, we have recordings.

*Reporter*: "Mr. President, are you putting what you’re calling the alt-left and white supremacists on the same moral plane?"

*Trump*: "I’m not putting anybody on a moral plane. What I’m saying is this: You had a group on one side and you had a group on the other, and they came at each other with clubs -- and it was vicious and it was horrible. And it was a horrible thing to watch.

"But there is another side. There was a group on this side. You can call them the left -- you just called them the left -- that came violently attacking the other group. So you can say what you want, but that’s the way it is.

*Reporter*: (Inaudible) "… both sides, sir. You said there was hatred, there was violence on both sides. Are the --"

*Trump*: "Yes, I think there’s blame on both sides. If you look at both sides -- I think there’s blame on both sides. And I have no doubt about it, and you don’t have any doubt about it either. And if you reported it accurately, you would say."

*Reporter*: "The neo-Nazis started this. They showed up in Charlottesville to protest --"

*Trump*: "Excuse me, excuse me. They didn’t put themselves -- and *you had some very bad people in that group, but you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides.* You had people in that group. Excuse me, excuse me. I saw the same pictures as you did. You had people in that group that were there to protest the taking down of, to them, a very, very important statue and the renaming of a park from Robert E. Lee to another name."

*Reporter*: "George Washington and Robert E. Lee are not the same."

*Trump*: "George Washington was a slave owner........"









						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The courts needs to assign a special master to examine the ballots now.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

asaratis said:


> When piles of evidence of rampant illegal activities by election officials


There are piles of something but it ain't evidence.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You're right.  There are absolutely no credible people behind the narrative that the election was stolen.  

Certainly not President Trump or Rudy Guiliani, both of whom are under investigation for various crimes.  Sydney Powell is a total loon who is now claiming that no one should take the things she says seriously in the response to her Dominion Law Suit.

 Tell us which "credible" people are pushing the narrative that the election was stolen.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> We will have to settle for the audits.


Unconstitutional.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > We will have to settle for the audits.
> ...


What is unconstitutional about using evidence and information from an audit? Unconstitutional to expose fraud?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The fraudits have no Constitutional Authority with regards to the outcome of the 2020 elections.   Any evidence they produce will be rightfully challenge in court.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Challenge away, illegal ballots are illegal.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




And thank you for proving my point that you people are the ones pushing propaganda and lies. 


That you can stand by that lie, after it has been so repeatedly and completely debunked, shows that you are beyond saving. 

That you people SUCCESSFULLY pushed that lie, and made it stick, is incredible.


That the American voters, as a group, were *SUCCESSFULLY LIED TO THAT THE US PRESIDENT WAS SYMPATHETIC TO WHITE SUPREMACISTS, MAKES THE ELECTORATE MISINFORMED AND THE ELECTION ILLEGETIMATE. *


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



In 2016 Trump claimed that 3-5 million illegals vote, That too was a lie.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




How many was it?


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Trump ordered a commission to find the evidence.. The commission was disbanded for lack of evidence.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



When do you think they will  wrap it up an announce their findings? Its been more than six months now.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




So, you don't know?


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump has been claiming elections are rigged for years.  He's been claiming since the 1970s that the system is rigged against him. LOLOL Why on earth would you believe anything he says?


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




you made a claim that a certain number was a lie. To make that claim, you have to have some idea what the real number was.


So, what was it? 

Or have you just been talking shit?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I thought if he was convicted or impeached in the Senate then he couldn't run again.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


A libertarian is just a spin off of Republican.  Small government, less taxes, less regulations, less socialism like they would do away with public schools and social security/medicare.

I could go on and on but bottom line is they are Republicans.

I'm not a Democrat I'm a Curfuffle.  I'm pro choice, believe in global warming, like public schools and unions, etc....but I don't like Democrats border policies so now I'm a Curfuffle.  Not a Democrat.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

asaratis said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So he isn't properly representing liberals?


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




I think you might be underestimating the number of libertarians who are motivated by opposition to cultural or social norms. 

Quite a lot of drug legalization types. Ann Coulter ran into some of that, when there was some discussion of having her run on a Libertarian ticket.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Yea that's a great example of how libertarians are just like Republicans only they are for legalizing pot.  sorry that's not enough to make me like their mostly Republican/conservative policies.

Ann Coulter is a horrible person.  Ever see her get roasted on Comedy Central?  Funny shit.  They tore her apart.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




IF the Libertarians were just like republicans like you claim, they would have been happy with Ann. The plan feel apart.


That roast? That was  your people revealing themselves to be animals. Yes. They did tear her apart. Wow. What an accomplishment. A bunch of people get together and insult the shit out of a woman who is massively outnumbered. 


And you consider that something to be proud of?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



For an audit to have any validity whatsoever, it has to be conducted pursuant to established procedures.  These clowns are simply destroying the ballots.


Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



*And there's that "gotcha" moment you were going for.  

But it's not working out like you've planned.  You're proving how brainwashed you truly are.  You're so desperate to find some lie to hang on the left so you can ignore all of the truth you're being told because one thing is a lie.  

You're simply parroting the spin that the billionaire right wing media has given you about Trump's comments.  Yes, he really did say "good people on both sides".  There is absolutely no debunking of his statement, except by FOX News lying to you and telling you he never said it.

And if you're prepared to discard what the let is telling you over one purported lie, why don't you discard everything Trump told you because HE lied to you relentlessly?  Why don't you discard what FOX News tells you because they lie to you so relentlessly.  

Why do you try to push for someone on the left to say something you can call a "lie" and in order to permanently discredit that individual, while accepting the relentless lying from Trump and FOX News?
*


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Sounds like Curfuffles are just spin-off Democrats, without the courage of their convictions.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The "real" number is significantly lower. In 15 years working at a California registrars office I have had exactly two non citizens that voted. One was a young dreamer who was not aware of their immigration status another was a Canadian on a visa. There is not a pandemic of non citizens voting.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Your need to characterize my actions as having anything to do with "Fox" or Trump is.... you not getting me at all.


My point stands. The "very fine people" lie has been completely and utterly debunked over and over again.


Yet you people, managed to make it stick. Moderate votes, and minority voters who might have voted for Trump based on a number of factors, were told over and over again, by their news sources, that Trump was, at best, sympathetic to ws.

That is, imo, FRAUD BY DECEPTION, and thus the election was not "free and fair" and thus not legitimate. 


AND, that is only HALF of the problem. The other half is the various tools of intimidation, from literal to figurative mobs.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Wait...this is a new tact for the Trumplicans I think. Donald Trump, the biggest liar in the history of United States presidents, allegedly lost because you perceive people lied about what he said in Charlottesville?  All they did was play tape of him 

Really scraping the bottom of the barrel for excuses now.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Are you seriously claiming, that a former real estate tycoon, does not have a firm grasp of the information and experiences that the staff of a registrars office has?

Seriously?!!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Regarding election fraud? Um, yeah.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Trump is a liar and a crook so he thinks everyone is a liar and a crook. Look how he went after Gov Kemp. Trump has NO clue about swearing an oath to the Constitution. He thinks all that is for sale.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Trump sabotaged his reelection just like he sabotaged his presidency. No amount of lying will fix that or making it someone else's fault.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




That you are shocked that I engaged in independent thought, is very revealing about how you personally operate. 

My point stands. Fraud by Deception. 

And the point is not, "why he lost", but that the election was not legitimate. 


Indeed, as long as you people continue your propaganda, no election will be.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You can't be taken seriously if you think the last election was rigged.  Georgia was rigged?  Really?  The Republican governor screwed him?

And you don't find it perplexing that Trump called the governor up and demanded he manufacture 200,000 votes so Trump could steal the state?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The election was legitimate...just like the election in 2016 where Trump and his supporters told so many unbelievable lies about Hillary Clinton that fact checkers burned out from trying to keep up. You’re getting increasingly ridiculous.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Shocking. Absolutely shocking. 

Well, thanks for bring this to my attention. This will loom large in my mind, if Trump runs again.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Maybe if like in 2000 it was all up to 1 state like Florida MAYBE Trump could have stolen this one like Bush did but he had to steal 5 states.  That wasn't going to happen.  Like MAYBE he could have stopped all the Detroit votes from being counted and then he could have stolen MI but then he'd still have 4 other states to steal.

You're a joke.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Once again, you reveal your ignorance of American cultural norms.  Do you not understand what a "roast" is???  It's where a group of people get together and tear apart one of their friends.  It's an American tradition.  The more vicious your assault on the "honoree", the bigger the applause.

You keep claiming to be an American and that you live in the USA, and yet you keep getting tripped up by American cultural idioms, like "If you can't do the time, then don't do the crime".  Not to mention your continual promotion of lies, bullshit and all things Trump.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why would he run again?  We will just steal it from him again.  If he was so dangerous that Democrats and Deep State Republicans sabotaged him in 2020 why wouldn't we do it again in 2024?

Why don't you run someone else?  And if they lose will you say we stole it again?

OMG I wish I could remember who told me they illegally voted.  It was a Republican friend of mine and I can't remember who it was.  But like I've said before, Republicans know voter fraud exists because they commit it.  If not how else would they know it's possible?  Remember election fraud and voter fraud are two different things.  Voter fraud doesn't add up to much but election fraud does.  Florida 2000 was election fraud.  Hanging chads, butterfly ballots, rioting to stop the recount, disinfranchising minority voters by purging them from the lists, hacked Diebold voting machines.

I don't recall Republicans minding in 2000 that elections fraud occurred.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Your opinion on that is irrelevant to the point I made about the way you people misinformed the voters.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes I am proud because everything horrible they said about her was true.  She has balls to show up I'll give her that.

Literally, I think she has balls.  Have you seen her adams apple?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump didn't know how government works.  We saw that clearly throughout his presidency but mostly his mishandling of the pandemic.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump is the only one claiming election fraud. Trump thinks a Republican governor of Georgia threw the election to Biden. LOLOL 

Trump is mentally ill.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




If the liberals in charge of the means of information had not worked so hard and so unified to misinform the American public, 

there is no telling what the impact could have been. 


Trump made serious headway in black males, DESPITE being branded as a ws. 


DO you think that NOT being branded as a ws, would have helped or hurt him getting black male votes?

(For one limited example.)


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




We saw that with his birther claims and his claim that Ted Cruz father was part of the JFK assassination. Trump is mentally ill.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You want proof that Trump didn't know what he was doing from day one?  Right from the start in 2017 Trump did something shady and even Republicans back then weren't denying it.  Their argument then was "he's new and doesn't know what he's doing"

Ryan Defends Trump: He’s ‘Just New to This’​The Speaker of the House said the president wasn’t trying to obstruct justice, but just didn't know enough about political protocol.

Trump's request that then-FBI Director James Comey let up on the investigation into former national security adviser Michael Flynn's connections to Russia, saying the president was inexperienced, not trying to impede an investigation.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Those were not Ann's friends. They were her bitter and hateful enemies. That was a violation of tradition.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It would have helped him get black votes but he chose to be a WS because he bet that he would get more whites to show up using that tactic.  Remember blacks are only 10% of the population.  Trump knew whites was his ticket to winning.

But yes Trump did sucker a lot of women, blacks and hispanics despite grabbing pussies, wooing the KKK and calling hispanics rapists.


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> If the liberals in charge of the *means of information* had not worked so hard and so unified to misinform the American public,
> 
> there is no telling what the impact could have been.
> 
> ...



"Means of information".... hehe, are you deliberately parroting marxist rhetoric?


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Perhaps you right. Perhaps we are past the point of peaceful political change.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, we do know.  There was no fraud.  If you can't find evidence that something that you claim is pervasive, is happening, you're either incompetent or it's not really happening.  

For 20 years now, Republicans have been claiming that illegals are voting in massive numbers, but they have yet to produce a shred of evidence that it's really happening.  It's like claiming the Clintons are criminals.  25 Republican investigations, $100 million spent turning over every rock in their lives, and still no criminal or corruption charges, indictments or convictions, on either of them.  No witnesses, no evidence, and no crimes.  But still you claim the Clintons are corrupt criminals.

It is now "common knowledge" among Republicans that illegals are voting.  But only because Republicans have been repeating the same lies over and over again for the past 30 years, and never telling people the truth.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Your hate has made you ...disgusting and irrational.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How could you even seriously suggest that Trump knows more about voter fraud than people who work in registrars offices? People who told him there was no widespread fraud. He didn’t listen and started a commission anyway. And what did they find? Exactly what registrars said they would find...nothing.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If the liberals in charge of the *means of information* had not worked so hard and so unified to misinform the American public,
> ...




It is a phrase that describes the process I witnessed, and am still witnessing.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Which is it? You say it could be that republicans are incompetent, but then you conclude as though that is impossible.


Is that your unstated premise? THat republicans are by definition inherently and always competent?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, all of you English as second language Trump Cult members are now promoting violence against the legally elected government of the United States of America.  Continuing to undermine the Constitution and faith in elections.  Putin must be so proud of all of you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It is what you've been told to say by your minders.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump is famous for revenge.. That's what he's doing now.. If he loses he destroys people, political parties etc.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




i didn't claim that. I accepted your statement. 

Trump didn't listen to people telling him what he didn't want to hear?

OK, seawitch, if you are going to keep dropping such truth bombs on me, you've got to give me some warning. 

What if I have been standing? Perhaps near a flight of stairs? 

HAVE some consideration you cad!


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




Actually, I'm pretty sure I came up with that myself. Indeed, I just goggled it, and got nothing.

It is so telling that you libs can't imagine independent thought.


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So, do you think government should control the "means of information", in the same way socialists want the state to control the "means of production"?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was no lie, ya piece of shit. There was a rally of various racist rightwing groups, including, but not limited to, neonazis, neoconfederate, kkk, white nationalists and other assorted white supremacists. He condemned some of them but said others among them were "very fine people."


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think you may have a valid claim. You sir, have started a meme! And a truly perfect meme at that. Irony is so sweet.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Err, I'm talking about the next election, it is the lib arguing that that can't work. I am reluctantly conceding that he might have a point. 


You seem to be the one pushing for war.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Sorry, in a world where you people sold the "very fine people" lie, I have no reason to believe anything any of you say about Trump.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



My point was the abuse of those who control it now. 

My solution would NOT be government control, though government action such as breaking up monopolies would be part of it. 


PRIMARILY, what needs to happen is that we, the American people, need to stop believing the shit those people shovel.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Remember Michael Cohen went to jail but Trump didn't?

Remember Billy Bush lost his job but Trump went on to win the presidency?

Trump CFO Allen Weisselberg under criminal tax investigation by New York attorney general​

The investigation comes as prosecutors in the Manhattan District Attorney’s office have eyed Weisselberg and his adult sons in their own criminal probe of former President Donald Trump and the Trump Organization.
News of the probe comes two days after Attorney General Letitia James’ spokesman said her office was investigating the Trump Organization in “a criminal capacity.”
misstated the value of real estate properties for financial benefit.









						Trump CFO Allen Weisselberg under criminal tax investigation by New York attorney general
					

Longtime Trump Organization CFO Allen Weisselberg is under criminal investigation, as is former President Donald Trump.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump said there are fine people on both sides. Are you an American?

Trump is a sell out..



			Defendant, who prosecutors say stormed Capitol in a QAnon shirt, says he 'fell victim' to conspiracies and was fed 'a pack of lies' by Trump


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




He clearly and explicitly stated that he was not referring to ws, but to the NON-ws who were there. 

You know that. It has been repeatedly explained to you. YOU ARE LYING RIGHT NOW. 


My point stands. IF the American voter had not been lied to, on such an epic scale, the vote would have been very different. 

Different enough that the lie is effectively Fraud by Deception.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Thousands, not millions...









						New Report Exposes Thousands of Illegal Votes in 2016 Election
					

A new bombshell study released by the Government Accountability Institute shows why President Donald Trump’s Advisory Commission on Election Integrity has such an important job ahead of it.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> My solution would NOT be government control, though government action such as breaking up monopolies would be part of it.



Understood. Not a government solution, but a _government_ solution. Clear as mud.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was a racist rally, ya dumbfuck. There were no "NON-ws" there. There were no "very fine people" among the racists.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The day after never.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If he was convicted of Impeachment, he could not run again; but that wouldn't make him a felon. A felon has to be convicted in a court of law and such people can run. Technically, a felon in prison could legally run, though it would make campaigning a bitch.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



True.. Trump is just out for revenge and donations.. He's going to rob the GOP.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Yep. Of both sides of the debate on historical statues. And you people used that out of context line, to spread an incredible damaging LIE, to the American voters. 

FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




THousands? Mm, starting to sound possibly significant.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh, for fuck's sake, learn how to Google...


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > My solution would NOT be government control, though government action such as breaking up monopolies would be part of it.
> ...




More lying from you. I see that is all you have. 


My point stands. FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was no lie. He really did call racists "very fine people."


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The deception here is from Trump. What country are you from?


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump clearly was on the opinion there were non-ws there, in support of the statues. 

You know that. You are choosing to pretend to not know that, to lie. 


That is my point. 


You people sold the lie that one of the candidates was a fucking WHITE SUPREMACIST.


That made the electorate, not INFORMED AND FREE, but MISINFORMED.


Thus, FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




All politicians lie. 

BUt nothing TRump has ever said, 

HELL, EVERYTHING, Trump has ever said, fades to insignificance compared to the LIE of telling America one  of the candidates is a fucking WHITE SUPREMACIST.


You did that to win the election. And it worked.


Which makes it FRAUD BY DECEPTION. 


And thus not legitimate.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Like this?



			Defendant, who prosecutors say stormed Capitol in a QAnon shirt, says he 'fell victim' to conspiracies and was fed 'a pack of lies' by Trump


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That was thousands not validated. So not so significant.  Number of convictions was in the tens.

Regardless, nowhere near the range of several million. Which is why Trump abandoned his search. He's a pathological liar.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Facts are always irrelevant to the Trump Cult.  The MSM didn't "misinform" voters.  On the contrary.  FOX News viewers were showing up at hospital with covid and no idea what to expect with hospitalization, they were so misinformed:









						Fox News’ COVID Denial Hasn’t Aged Well
					

Six months into the pandemic, and as U.S. deaths top 200,000, Trump’s favorite news channel continues to downplay the horrific toll of the crisis.




					www.vanityfair.com
				












						Opinion | Fox’s Fake News Contagion (Published 2020)
					

The network spent too long spraying its viewers with false information about the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your attempt at deflection is noted. 

It is interesting that you choose to NOT address my point. I've made a dramatic claim. A very serious, and radical claim.


If true, it undermines this whole country. 

If false, it is a threat of undermining this whole country, on false premises.


ANdd you passed it over to discuss one criminal case?


VERY INTERSTING CHOICE.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Mmm, in your mind it is impossible for Trump to make a mistake?

Wow. I've never thought that of anyone. You must worship him as a god.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, there were none nor was there any reason to believe there were. It was the *Unite the Right* rally. A rally by racists to unite various racist groups. It was conceived by racists, promoted by racists, sponsored by racists, and attended by racists. He condemned some racists but called others "very fine people."


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


qed.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump claimed the 2016 election was fraud.. Then he claimed that if Biden won, it would be rigged. LOLOL.. He's really a one trick pony.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Your attempt at deflection is noted.

It is interesting that you choose to NOT address my point. I've made a dramatic claim. A very serious, and radical claim.


If true, it undermines this whole country.

If false, it is a threat of undermining this whole country, on false premises.


And you choose to NOT address it, and to instead try to distract with a subject change. 


VERY INTERSTING CHOICE.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That is your opinion. Trump clearly stated that he had another opinion. 

You people did not attack him based on his opinion being wrong. 

You lied about what he said. You lied about what he meant. 


You told the American voters, that the President said that ws were "very fine people:.


That if true, would be a valid and huge point AGAINST him by the vast majority of voters. 


ANd you made it stick. 


That makes the election, FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, it's not a mistake to claim there were 3 million illegal votes. There was no evidence whatsoever to suggest there were 3 million illegal votes and there's never been a U.S. election with over 2% of fraudulent votes by an order of magnitude. It was an outright lie that only his sycophants swallowed.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



What don't you like about the Democrats border policies?   You want a wall?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're lying. He never said he thought there were others there. All he said was there were "very fine people" on that side.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The point is that Trump WILL SAY ANYTHING.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Funny, my claim is pretty radical. If not true, I would think it would be easy to refute. 


But all of you, are employing different evasive tactics, instead of challenging me head on.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Just fine employers who hire illegals.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




YOur pretense of ignorance is dismissed. If you want to read the transcripts again, go have fun. 


I'm done coddling you people.


FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I call bull shit to this.  While the Libertarian Party has proven they don't care about her not being a libertarian, she's been a bitch to libertarian groups and gets booed.    She tells libertarians that government owning our bodies is libertarian, which is as stupid as JoeB131 who knows nothing about libertarians either


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


And now America sees had he lost the election in 2016, he would have pulled the same Big Lie stunt he pulled in 2020. He set it up both times even before the elections.

It's testament to how stupid rightards are that they fall for this.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




EVERYTHING HE HAS EVER SAID, pales in comparison to the lie you people told and made stick.


The President of the United States, in 2020, sympathetic to fucking WHITE SUPREMACISTS?


And you made that stick?  you stood by it, even as it was repeatedly and easily debunked over and over again.


you people are vile soulless monsters.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Exactly.. Trump's penchant for bold lies is why people compare him to Hitler.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


"A libertarian is just a spin off of Republican."

Well, so economically we are certainly more Republican than Democrat.   The main difference is that when it comes to fiscal conservatism we mean it.

Socially we are more Democrat than Republican.  Except again unlike Democrats we mean it.

Militarily we aren't like either of you two war parties where the only difference between you is you both want to be behind the steering wheel.

So what about it, dblack ?   You a Republican offshoot?   Why or why not?


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Go argue with the video tape.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're whole argument has been thorough debunked by multiple posters and yet you're still clinging to it like a terrier with a rat.  

You're the one who has been attempting to deflect from the basic dishonesty of the billionaire owned right wing media and their lies about Trump, Republicans, and the 2020 election.  You keep trying to deflect to Charlottesville, and you refuse to address the basic dishonesty of the billionaire owned right wing media.

You refuse to address the propaganda and lies about the Trump Presidency and the Trump's economic record being promoted by the billionaire owned right wing media.  They billionaire owners want the tax cuts, the donors want the cheap labour illegal immigrant provide, and to make all of it happen, FOX, Breitbart and the Sinclair stations are required to promote Republican lies.

And they do it relentlessly.  But keep trying to deflect.  It's utterly charming how persistently you keep trying to change the subject, every time we hand you your ass  on a plate.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, that's not my opinion. It's historical fact...


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You just love boiling things down to meaningless bull shit tropes so you don't have to actually think, don't you?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And his devoted base will believe ANYTHING he says.

Shit, there are still some repeating the obvious lie that his inauguration attendance was bigger than Obama's; despite photographic evidence proving that's utter bullshit.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sealy's issue is that he's only smart enough to learn one set of talking points.  If we're just pot smoking Republicans, then he can use his Republican talking points.

If we're not, then we're like a ghost to him.    We're vapor in the wind.  He has no idea what talking points to use.  So being a simpleton, post smoking Republican it is!


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"Coddling" must be another word for "lying" to you.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Not to mention that is only issue with the Democrats on immigration is he wants completely open borders rather than letting anyone in like the Democrats do while pretending they don't


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We aren't going to have open borders unless we get rid of Customs and Immigration too.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



A Chinese disinformation officer talking about American cultural norms.  You're a hoot, George


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



THe tape, the transcripts are what debunked your lies.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your big pile of gish gallop fallacies is noted. I have and will continue to discuss them with various lefties.

This thread is about the, imo, two big flaws in the past election, which render it illegitimate. 


I have specifically focused in on ONE example, ie the "very fine people" Lie, which BY ITSELF, undermined the election. 


Of course it is not by itself.


FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Another leftist mind reader!   LOL.  What a stupid douche


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Crocodile tears.  Both sides do it.  Recall the "You didn't build that" campaign.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump, (and I) clearly acknowledged that there were ws there and condemned them.

Your post does not contradict my point. 



You lied about what he said. You lied about what he meant.


You told the American voters, that the President said that ws were "very fine people:.


That if true, would be a valid and huge point AGAINST him by the vast majority of voters.


ANd you made it stick.


That makes the election, FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why would Trump have gone to jail?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Yes, there are very fine people who support and oppose Civil War statues.  That was pretty reasonable


----------



## asaratis (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > When piles of evidence of rampant illegal activities by election officials
> ...


Every sworn affidavit submitted constitutes evidence.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Yes, that is a lie.  He was talking about the statues.

God Democrats lie, you lie about everything all the time.  Vulcans can't lie, Democrats can't tell the truth


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




So, you admit it was a political lie. THank you.

Your lie though was massively successful. I can think of nothing more damaging in this day and age, as being smeared with the ws label. 


And by that fact, you undermined the election. 


FRAUD BY DECPETION.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Yep. Though I disagree with those that oppose them, I do not think that they are all bad people. 


And even if I did disagree, I would not lie about what Trump said, so that I could attack him based on that lie.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Quite the contrary.  He is properly representing liberals as the idiots they are.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You are NOT a libertarian.  No "fiscal conservative" would EVER vote for Donald Trump.  Nor are you in favour of individual liberty - like legalized drugs, abortions, or other individual behaviours and decisions.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I don't like amnesty, sanctuary cities or defending illegals.  If you find them send them back.  Put a tatoo on their forehead if they get caught twice so there won't be a third time.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well that is was the Republican tactic, completely lie about the context of what was said, whereas the part of the Trumpyberra quote they emphasized was half true in that the Grumpster was trying to equivocate and satisfy both sides.

Romney gained ground back in 2012 after they used that attack ad campaign too.  Furthermore the Trumpybear campaign embraced a very deceptive campaign against Sec. Clinton in 2016.

Sounds like you guys can dish it out alright, but when the tables are turned, you cry "Fraud"!


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Irrelevant. 

THe point stands. THe voters were misled on a massive scale. 


AND, as per the op, also intimidated.


Thus, not a legitimate election.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I love it.  Someone said the difference between a Libertarian and Republicans is libertarians are fiscally conservative, and mean it.  LOL.  

Try telling your Republican friends here that they don't mean it.  

Then I'm not a real Democrat because I'm for labor/unions and I mean it.  So what new party spin off should I invent?  Demotarians party sound good to you?  And I'm against illegal employers.  I want to go after them.  None of the Democrats are saying that.  I need to start a new party like you libertarians.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



I object to anyone who removes Confederate Statues with violence like BLM and Antifa and their supporters.  But I have no problem with people who do it the right way.

I get why reasonable people would be offended by the statues.  The generals they honor were fighting on the side of slavery.   Obviously private property is another thing.  But I don't think government should display things that reasonably offend a large share of it's citizens.

The Statues were also all done specifically in support of Jim Crow and in your face racism.

The dirty secret is they were put up by Democrats and honor Democrats, just like Jim Crow, the KKK, lynching, cross burning and segregation.  Democrats are racists


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


youre confusing political parties with ideologies,,


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oh, well there you go then.  It's up to you what a libertarian would do.    Thanks for settling that, George.   There'll be a little extra thank you pay in your Chinese disinformation paycheck.    Shhh, the other Chinese disinformation officers will get jealous ...

Moron


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


So it's funny today Republicans are the ones defending and arguing for those Democrats from yesterday


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


"I don't like amnesty, sanctuary cities or defending illegals"

Note you're still playing word games:

amnesty - because they should be allowed to walk in legally ...

sanctuary cities - because they should be allowed to walk in legally ...

defending illegals - no idea what that means.

Note you can't actually criticize Democrats, you can't do it.   You're not an offshoot, you're a Democrat


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



A question, George.   Since you know all about libertarians, what WOULD a libertarian have done in the 2020 election?  Voted for Biden?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Both side do it.  SOP.  Or did you truly believe that crap about Joe Biden in the Ukraine the Ghoul was pushing?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


How do we know Libertarians really mean it?  They've never been in charge of shit.  

And is Rand Paul's state doing better than the rest of us?  

Kentucky is the fourth-poorest *state* in the country

Why *Kentucky ranked* 40th in US News & World Report's best *states* analysis. A new analysis of *states* and how they perform for their residents *ranked Kentucky* 40th out of 50, a disappointing showing driven by lags in health care and education.

Currently, Martin County's population is one of the *poorest* in the United States. Nearly 30 percent of county residents live in *poverty*, and most households earn less than $30,000 a year.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...











						Exclusive: New audio of 2019 phone call reveals how Giuliani pressured Ukraine to investigate baseless Biden conspiracies
					

Never-before-heard audio, obtained exclusively by CNN, shows how former President Donald Trump's longtime adviser Rudy Giuliani relentlessly pressured and coaxed the Ukrainian government in 2019 to investigate baseless conspiracies about then-candidate Joe Biden.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## citygator (Jun 9, 2021)

Breitbart.  Bwahahaha.  And an opinion no less.

You guys:

- Absentee ballot dumps
- Late counting
- Illegals voting
- observers barred 
- software hacking
- software purposely programmed to swindle
- China boat showing up with ballots of bamboo
- backdated ballots
- overvote tabulation
- rule changes

You guys are nuts. Everyone of those has been disproven and most retracted in court but still you persist.  You are all sheep led to the GOP slaughter. Godspeed.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Democrats just lie.    I said that about FISCAL POLICY.   I also talked about social and military policy, neither of which we are Republicans.

You presented my saying how we differ on fiscal policy as THE difference between libertarians and Republicans. That isn't what I said.

Ask your question again without lying and I'll be glad to answer it


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You're right.  Reagan and Bush also pushed Amnesty.  Maybe I'm a Republican.

No I think illegals should be made to go back to where they came from.  

No they should be able to walk in legally.  I mean they should be allowed to come here legally and visit the same way Canadians do but the problem is Mexicans can come here and find illegal employers who are willing to pay them more than what they can make back home.

Want to fix the problem?  Lets start going after illegal employers again like we did when Clinton was President.  Bush stopped.  Why did he stop?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> The dirty* secret *is they were put up by Democrats and honor Democrats,



It's not though.  The South was completely controlled by racist democrats.  There were non racist democrats but they were the minority.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Yes his is, thank you.  That was making it hard to address his point.  In fairness though, I doubt he understands the difference


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

citygator said:


> Breitbart.  Bwahahaha.  And an opinion no less.
> 
> You guys:
> 
> ...



Trump slowed up the mail and you want to throw out votes that came in late?  Fuck you.

Dominion is suing Rudy and Fox for slandering them.  Their machines weren't hacked.  Got proof?

Your observers were causing chaos like they did in 2000.  We weren't going to fall for that again.  We let 50 cons in to watch for every 50 libs.  You wanted to overrun the recount and cause confusion in order to stop the count just like Florida 2000.

Who voted illegally?  Anyone?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > The dirty* secret *is they were put up by Democrats and honor Democrats,
> ...


And today those racist whites in the south are Republicans and blacks back then were Republicans but now are Democrats.  Southern Strategy.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



True, sort of.

What Republicans are upset about are leftist mobs tearing down statues.

When you ask Republicans about what if they remove them legitimately through the legislature, it's not really an issue to most of them.

Democrats are an angry, violent mob, that's really the main issue


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > The dirty* secret *is they were put up by Democrats and honor Democrats,
> ...



The statues were put up by the racist Democrats in support of Jim Crow and the KKK, so the statues were put up by racist Democrats.

I suppose there were probably some non-racist Democrats at that time.  Ironic, there are no non-racist Democrats today.   Being Democrats they are supporting the racist Democrat party


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Well their descendants did a lot of switching.  The voters stayed loyal to the representatives who voted against the Civil Rights Act of 64.  Carter swept the South in 76.  Texas was still Democrat when I moved here in 77.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Origins of the claims​
Conspiracy theories about Obama's religion appeared at least as early as his 2004 U.S. Senate campaign in a press release by Illinois political candidate Andy Martin,[38] and, according to a _Los Angeles Times_ editorial, as Internet rumors.[39]

From the start of March 2008, rumors that Obama was born in Kenya before being flown to Hawaii were spread on conservative websites, with the suggestion that this would disqualify Obama from the presidency.[40] In April of that year, some supporters of Hillary Clinton circulated anonymous chain emails repeating the same rumor;[41] among them was an Iowa campaign volunteer, who was fired when the story emerged.[42][43] These and numerous other chain e-mails during the subsequent presidential election circulated false rumors about Obama's origin, religion, and birth certificate.[44][45]

On June 9, 2008, Jim Geraghty of the conservative website _National Review Online_ suggested that Obama release his birth certificate.[46][47] Geraghty wrote that releasing his birth certificate could debunk several false rumors circulating on the Internet, namely: that his middle name was originally Muhammad rather than Hussein; that his mother had originally named him "Barry" rather than "Barack"; and that Barack Obama Sr. was not his biological father, as well as the rumor that Barack Obama was not a natural-born citizen.[47][48][49]

In August 2008, Philip J. Berg, a former member of the Democratic State Committee of Pennsylvania, brought an unsuccessful lawsuit against Obama, which alleged "that Obama was born in Mombasa, Kenya."[50][51]

In October 2008, an NPR article referred to "Kenyan-born" Senator Barack Obama.[52] Also that month, anonymous e-mails circulated claiming that the Associated Press (AP) had reported Obama was "Kenyan-Born".[53] The claims were based on an AP story that had appeared five years earlier in a Kenyan publication, _The Standard_.[53][54] The rumor-checking website Snopes.com found that the headline and lead-in sentence describing Obama as born in Kenya and misspelling his first name had been added by the Kenyan newspaper, and did not appear in the story issued by the AP or in any other contemporary newspaper that picked up the AP story.[53][55]

In 2012, the far-right website Breitbart published a copy of a promotional booklet that Obama's literary agency, Acton & Dystel, printed in 1991 (and later posted to their website, in a biography in place until April 2007) which misidentified Obama's birthplace and states that Obama was "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii". When this was posted by Breitbart, the booklet's editor said that this incorrect information had been her mistake, not based on anything provided to her agency by Obama.[56]









						Barack Obama citizenship conspiracy theories - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## citygator (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Breitbart.  Bwahahaha.  And an opinion no less.
> ...


You read to fast and didn’t comprehend the post,  try again. Try reading above or below the list.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So once again, you're wishy washy and avoid ever criticizing Democats.

Starting with employers is the way to get the worst possible outcome.   We prevent the ones who want to work from coming here, the ones we want, and we give free access to criminals, drug traffickers, coyotes, sex slavery and other slavery.  They don't care about jobs, let you let them walk right in.  And you keep out the ones who want to work and live here.

Typical Democrat, you never think anything through


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Again not secret.  History.  Wilson, a Democrat, was a racist and a lot of his rhetoric and policies encourage the race riots in the 20's.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Those people are morons.. You can't bring a brown baby into the US and get thru  Customs and Immigration without documentation. I  mean this one was seriously stupid. If Obama was born in Kenya his birth would have been registered at the nearest US Consulate. Evidently big brain didn't know that.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You made that up.  First of all, most of those people are dead.

And here's how you lie.    You say that 100% of the people before were Democrats and now 100% of southerners are now Republicans.  Ergo the racists are now Republicans.

Again, you made that up.  Actually the South only overall leans Republicans, there is no mapping of racists other than in your mind.  And you are a racist.

I have seen zero evidence of your claim.   Most of the racists I know are still Democrats.  Think about it, racists don't like change.   Why would they switch parties?

I call bull shit to the shit you're pulling out of your ass, prove it


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




The democrats from yesterday are all dead. This is about their descendants and whether they have the right to celebrate their heritage.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



1964 was 57 years ago.    If you were 18 in 1964, you are now minimum 75.

Which again means most of the people who voted in 1964 are now dead


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Just like Biden today.    Those damned multi colored schools, blacks are all the same and if you don't vote for him, according to him you're not black!   And his VP pointed out he's a racist.  Then Democrats nominated him and he picked her anyway!

Wow, Democrats are and always were racist


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, the liar and idiot is you. Trump never said he thought there were non-racists there. You're saying that for him because you want to believe that but he never said that. Nor was there a reason to belive that because it was a racist rally held by racists.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


that has nothing t do with my comment,,


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Whataboutism, contains an admission of the charge. 

I would be happy to discuss the details of that, in another thread. But in this thread the all other lefties are pretending that this did not occur.

Having a discussion about whether our democracy is undermined by your sides massive lies, or by both sides while the vast majority of the posters having their hands over their ears and are screaming, "I CAN'T HEAR YOU AND YOU CAN'T MAKE ME", 


does not seem feasible to me.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



During the 1960s a lot of DIXIECRATS became Republicans.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



So sealy, if your parents, grandparents or other ancestors were racists, that means you are?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're kazzing again. When Trump said there were "very fine people" on that side, he was referring to the Unite the Right crowd.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



From the guy who already lied about what Trumps said, LOL.

Now you're not only a mind reader but you're debating for Trump on what he meant.   You're full of shit, racist


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

asaratis said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Worthless evidence as demonstrated by Richard Hopkins and Melissa Carone.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

I quoted him, kazzer.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



I'm not interested in your claims you are a mind reader.  You're a total moron.  And the dispute was over the statues.  You're claiming that you know Trump WAS NOT talking about the subject but something else.

You obviously do not know that, racist.   But what the hell, I'll give you a chance to prove you read minds.  I'm thinking of a number between one and a million.  What is it?


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

How's the "true scotsman" haggling coming?

Would this help?









						Platform | Libertarian Party
					

As adopted by convention, May 2022, Sparks, Nevada. Download PDF




					www.lp.org


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Regardless of when you were born, the records show the democrats in the South held on to their seats in the next several elections, but when they began to retire Republican challengers were ready.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And most of them were Democrats.

Interesting fact, most of them are dead now


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They were DIXIECRATS.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not in the slightest bit true.  Trump is most definitely a white supremacist, and Charlottesville was the first time he dropped the mask after the election.  One only need look at whose votes Trump is trying to have "thrown out" in the recounts:  Wayne County, Clark County, Maricopa County - all large urban, largely minority districts.

It's the not the votes from St. Clair Shores which the machines got WRONG.  It was all those people who should have not been allowed to vote in the first place.

But your argument would seem to be that the 2016 election was not legitimate since the voters were lied to and misinformed about Hillary Clinton being a criminal and that she would be jailed after the election.  Because all the media would talk about was Hillary's "illegal" email server, Uranium One, and how she was a criminal on the take - "Pay for play".  None of that was true and all of those lies have been thoroughly debunked, although YOU still spout them.

The voters were mislead and misinformed that Hillary was a criminal, thus 2016 was not a legitimate election, according to you.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No shit, angry little boy.   But you said what he was talking about, which wasn't the purpose of the march and wasn't part of his quote.  You lied about what he was referring to.

My God you're stupid.  No wonder you're constantly just maxing out at playground insults and posting like an eight year old


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

In Ukraine in 2016, Prosecutor General Shokin was not actively investigating Burisma or Hunter Biden when then VP Joe Biden pushed Poroshenko's hand to fire Shokin for corruption. Trump, Giuliani, and many on the right lied repeatedly by framing that as though that investigation was active and that Biden bribed Poroshenko.

That's fraud by deception, right?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Awww.   Can you tell me again what Americans and libertarians think again, George?   You may not be the best Chinese disinformation officer, but you just might be the funniest.

While you're at it, any other groups you're not that you want to speak for?   What's it like being a tree?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOLOL 

It was a racist rally, ya kazzer. Who among those racists are "very fine people?"


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Hahahaha must irk you that voters of all colors voted Biden to victory over the Trumpybear.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Interesting. You changed the subject. The Lie was he said ws were "very fine people".  Suddenly, you're talking about wacists. 

Trump clearly stated, explicitly so, that he was NOT talking about the ws when he stated "very fine people".

You people lied to the American people about that. That is a huge lie, that BY ITSELF, would undermine the legitimacy of the election. 


FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> How's the "true scotsman" haggling coming?
> 
> Would this help?
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You can't be racist if other races vote for you?  Wow, that's stupid.  Even for you


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Does that mean that you think that Southerns today do or do NOT have the right to celebrate their heritage?


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I AM a Southerner you nitwit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Oh, well there you go then.  It's up to you what a libertarian would do.    Thanks for settling that, George.   There'll be a little extra thank you pay in your Chinese disinformation paycheck.    Shhh, the other Chinese disinformation officers will get jealous ...
> 
> Moron


It's not really necessary for you to sign your posts. The forum already knows who you are.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Voted for the Libertarian.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


_*"From the start of March 2008, rumors that Obama was born in Kenya before being flown to Hawaii were spread on conservative websites, with the suggestion that this would disqualify Obama from the presidency."*_

Thanks for showing conservatives started that shit.


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



In 1961 British East Africa had no international airport. It took 4 days of flying short hops to get to Hawaii and women were NOT allowed to fly for six weeks after giving birth.

Really beyond stupid conspiracy theory.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOL

Who among the Unite the Right is a very fine person?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Now they're dead.   And yet Democrats are still racist.   You just elected Joe Biden, who's Jim Crow on steroids


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You see everything as racist, it's because you are one


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



I'd give up your desire to be a chick.   You suck at reading feelings.

Just FYI, racist, not everyone who isn't white voted for Joe.  My god you're racist.  Nothing is about anything but skin color to you.  No wonder you voted for the racist Biden


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have to tell you having lived in the south for several decades that statues are not really a big thing down here.  Democrats violence is, but I really have barely ever heard much about the statues.   It could be different in more specific areas


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I understand you don't like it when the other side effectively uses the same tactic your side uses


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

You're brain-dead, con. I changed nothing. Trump, speaking about people at a racist rally, said there were "very fine people" among them. Not too different when he said people storming the Capitol were "very special."


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Are statues a big thing where you live?  I've lived in four southern States and never really heard a lot about statues.

I've heard a lot about leftist rioters, but not really civil war statues themselves


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, well there you go then.  It's up to you what a libertarian would do.    Thanks for settling that, George.   There'll be a little extra thank you pay in your Chinese disinformation paycheck.    Shhh, the other Chinese disinformation officers will get jealous ...
> ...



Another playground insult!   It's the domain you live


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I love you guys.  You make me laugh.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



I'm a libertarian, not a Libertarian.  I realize you don't know what that means.  Those damned government schools.  I'd ask don't you want better for your kids than the shitty government education you got, but we both know you'll never have kids.  A girl would have to have sex with you.    Not gonna happen ...


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...





kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You deny that ANYTHING is racist, because you're benefitting from white privilege, and you think you can't compete on a level playing field.  Of course, given your proven lack of reading comprehension skills, and your basic knowledge of history, economics, or standard business pratices, you may very well be right.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOL

I note you don't want to answer that question... who among the Unite the Right is a very fine person?

Your reluctance to answer reveals you're full of shit.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're just lying again, he was taking about the statues.

You still claim to read minds, so answer my question.    My number between one and a million, what is it?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOLOL 

So a libertarian running as a Libertarian isn't a libertarian??


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Yeah, your being a racist is really funny.  Ha ha ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, he said there were "very fine *people*," not "very fine statues." And I never said I can read minds. Even if I could, I couldn't read yours because it's so badly deformed.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Don't hold back;  Let all your frustrations out.  Tell me how you really feel about America and our Constitution.  When did you lose faith in the American Experiment?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



George is up to bat, the pitch comes, and that's a big hold swish!   

Bull shit, there are racist things out there.   You're a racist for example like Joe Biden and all Democrats.   

You are a true disinformation officer, nothing you say is true, George.

But on the bright side, how easy does the Democrat party make being a Chinese disinformation officer!   They are already saying all your Chinese Communist party lies!

Being a Chinese disinformation officer in America is like going hunting where the deer shoot themselves!


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Poor baby, do you ever stop crying?

Ever??


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I directly answered that question.   You are a liar, Trump never said that.

Why do you hate black people?   So?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



OMG you're stupid.  Right, the PEOPLE who are for or against the statues.

You're so stupid I'm starting to feel sorry for you.  Wow, I did not see that coming


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Dude be tripping.  So now you're wrapped up on how I feel and you're a mind reader.   

Life is just full of disappointment for you, huh?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You're kazzing again.

I didn't ask you what Trump said. I asked you who among the Unite the Right was a very fine person?

I'm asking you again... this makes 4 times I'm asking. Your reluctance to answer reveals you're full of shit.

Were these very fine people...?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, a felon could not run. You have to be a registered voter to run for office. I believe only one state allows felons to register.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And “your side” sold the lie that Hillary was a crook without any evidence. (There’s plenty of evidence that Donald Trump is a racist sympathizers or at least enabler)

HoistEd on your own petard.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> OMG you're stupid.  Right, the PEOPLE who are for or against the statues.
> 
> You're so stupid I'm starting to feel sorry for you.  Wow, I did not see that coming


So this guy, who was there to support the statues, is a very fine person. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I hadn't considered that but I'm not sure that matters. For one, I don't know if felons lose their voters registration or if their names are simply taken off the voter roles. For another, I'm not sure a person has to be registered with a party to run for president. Especially given the only Constitutional requirements are at least 35 years of age, a natural born citizen, and not already served 2 terms.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...





From the speech you people lied  about then and are still lying now. 

"And you had people -- and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally. But you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists."

That is what he actually said about ws. 


If the American people were told what Trump really said, instead of what you people believe he meant, it could very likely have changed the outcome of the election.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Sorry, irrelevant minutia compared to the Lie that Trump is a ws. 


You people ridicule us for our inability to make inroads in the minority vote and then go around telling lies that we are ws.


And you wonder why we think you are all scum of the earth.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





"And you had people -- and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally. But you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists."


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




That's nice. I hope you enjoy the weather. 


Does that mean that you think that Southerns today do or do NOT have the right to celebrate their heritage?


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> So a libertarian running as a Libertarian isn't a libertarian??


Yeah. It's gets rather convoluted.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just like Germans shouldn't praise the Nazi's southerners shouldn't celebrate their traitor ancestors even if they were Democrats.  

Don't forget the south lost.  We should celebrate how we kicked their asses and we should rub it in their faces with statues of Grant and Lincoln in their cities.  Would they object?  Why?


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Doesn't matter.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


You assholes want to tear down those statues too.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




That's fine. I'm not surprised. I lived in the should for a short time, and I never heard anyone down there discuss it either.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Even if that were the case, the phrasing would be more along the lines of, 


"uses the same tactics far, far more effectively".


The concept of the idea that Trump, OR the gop are effectively ws, in a nation that is rapidly moving to minority majority, is, or will be permanently marginalizing one of the two major parties. 

ANd as that is based on MISINFORMATION, or a LIE, that is FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


Your counter accusation that the gop was trying to do the same thing, would be relevant if the discussion ever moves on to how to address the issue.


Currently, the majority of your fellow libs, are doubling down on the idea that Trump is a ws and that what they were doing with the "very fine people" lie, is just telling the truth. 


The election was illegitimate and until we fix this issue, all future elections will be too.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




"And you had people -- and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally. But you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists."


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Whataboutism contains the premise that the accusation is true. 


You have admitted that the "very fine people" lie is a lie. 


NOTHING that Trump or the GOP has done is as poisonous or divisive as telling the US voters that the President is a ws or ws enabler.


That is, as I pointed out, FRAUD BY DECEPTION. 


The election is not legitimate.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, you also had neo-confederates and kkk and other assorted racists. So that's who was "very fine people."


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Glad to see you only care about one side getting gobsmacked while you approve of the other.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


LOLOL 

That's because you can't find any.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...








Nothing I have said indicates that ONLY southerns have a right to celebrate their heritage. Your questions make no sense.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




If you people had attacked him, on the basis of your DISAGREEMENT with his opinion of who was at the rally, that would have been a legitimate disagreement, that we could debate ad nauseum.


BUT, instead you pretended that he AGREED with you, that only ws of various stripes were there, on the side of the statues, and then you clearly and purposefully LIED ABOUT WHAT HE SAID, 

in order to support your belief that Trump was a ws. 


That was a massive lie, that you held together as a group, and thus sold to the American voters. 


By and large, the American voters believe(d) that Trump is/was  sympathetic towards ws.


That BY itself would have a HUGE impact on the election, quite possibly changing it's outcome.


Thus, FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


AND, as per the op, it was not by itself.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It doesn't matter, because all that matters is that Trump assumed that there were some. 


And you people, instead of reporting that, or addressing that, LIED and claimed that he said that ws were "very fine people".


That is teh point.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's it!  It was my Republican buddy who's a felon who voted for Trump.  This is why Republicans know voter fraud exists because they do it.


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Southerners and Germans don't get to celebrate sedition, treason and their relatives who tried to secede from the United States of America.  

They are not patriots.  No you should not be able to fly a confederate flag on your car.  I know it's allowed but it shouldn't be.  It's like wearing your KKK hood around town.  Why don't you do that if you are so proud of this heritage?  

You remind me of the confederate flag today.  You're a white racist pretending not to be.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's what he said, loser. You're the one trying to read his mind by guessing he believed there were non-racists there; but he never said that's what he believes. That you saying g that's what he believes. It's too bad he didn't say that himself.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You would arrest people for having a confederate flag on their car? 


Wow. Thanks for showing just where this kind of thinking leads to. 


I mean, I knew, but making the case is hard, because it sounds so outrageous to Americans.


BUt, you just demonstrated it for me. 

THanks.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




i quoted him repeatedly, and explicitly stating that he was not referring to the ws.


That bit where you keep tryhing to conflate ws with wacist? We all see what you are doing. Knock that bullshit off. 


"Those people -- all of those people – excuse me, I’ve condemned neo-Nazis. I’ve condemned many different groups. But not all of those people were neo-Nazis, believe me. Not all of those people were white supremacists by any stretch."


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Can you legally ride around in a car with the word N8**#r on it?  I'm curious if that's legal or not.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, he condemned many different groups but not all of them. He supports many hate groups, including the Proud Boys who he told to stand by; which they did for him until Insurrection Day.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Remember Trump said he had no clue what Proud Boys was and then in front of America asked them to stand back and stand by?

Not stand down.  He wouldn't say it.  Chris Wallace begged him to but all he would say was stand back and stand by.  For what?  Him to tell them to storm the Capitol?

Then of course he quickly changed the subject to BLM and Antifa.


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I would bet money that there are bumper stickers that say such shit.

BUT, regardless, a confederate flag is not obscene. 


You thinking of walking that back some?


----------



## Correll (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are being silly now. His meaning was clear. He was condemning the ws groups but sticking up for regular people who supported the historical statues. 

And you people, instead of voicing your disagreement with his take on it, 


LIED ABOUT WHAT HE SAID, AND CLAIMED HE WAS BEING SUPPORTIVE OF WS. 



How many people do you think voted against Trump because they believed that he was a WS?


AND


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, but you'd think Americans would be revolted by seditionists who fought *against* the USA. And got their asses kicked, to boot.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



The North may have won the war but their occupation ended in 1877 and another era of oppression began.  Share Cropping and second class citizenship.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No I think the confederate flag is obscene as a statue of Lee.  He was a scumbag Democrat.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


_*"His meaning was clear."*_

*Translation: *_you're trying to read his mind_

Thanks for finally admitting that.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Evasion.  I asked you why you are a racist.  Answer the question I asked


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


For 4 years Trump said horrible things and the next day every time Correll would come here and tell us what he meant was.....


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > OMG you're stupid.  Right, the PEOPLE who are for or against the statues.
> ...



A Democrat lying, just like every other Democrat every time.  It's who you are, lying is the essence of your being.

I see the racists in your photo though, which one is you?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They were fighting to leave it, not overthrow it or take it over.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


The answer to you're question is I'm not a racist.

5th time... who among the Unite the Right was a very fine person?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Their reasons and intentions matter not,, they were still fighting *against* the USA.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, Southerners have a right to celebrate their heritage.  The question is really about government though.  Should government put on government property things that reasonably offend a large part of its population?  The statues were put there by Democrat racists for racist purposes.  That is history, you can't deny it.

I'm totally with you and Trump in giving lengthy jail sentences to anyone who takes it on themselves to make that decision and tear down the statues.   But it's a reasonable case for people to go to the legislature and ask for them to be displayed in museums where people chose to see what they are seeing


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOL
> ...



He didn't capitalize right.  The point is that Burr and Johnson were not libertarian, not that they were.   Obviously they were Libertarians.    Faun doesn't know what capitalization means


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



You're stupid and you showed that again in how you phrased it, but you are basically right on the central point.

The statues were put there by racist Democrats for racist purposes, it's reasonable that blacks as well as whites would have a problem with that and want them removed.

That does not justify violent Democrat street "justice"


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I agree with the proposal to put them in museums.   They are works of art


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

But Trump's a libertarian,  right?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> No you should not be able to fly a confederate flag on your car


Why?


Faun said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It did to the people at the time and was one of the reasons the Southerners who led their bid for independence were not charged with treason and sedition when they were let back into the Union.

It's not like they led an attack on Congress or anything.......They just wanted to be free to enslave the negro race forever.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My answer to the Confederate flag is basically the same as statues.    Blacks are reasonably offended by them, they should not be openly displayed on government property.

There are southerners who say Confederate flags are not about racism, they are about southern pride.   However, the only southerners I have ever seen that are big on the Confederate flag are the racists, no one else really cares.

I think Neil Boortz put it the best.  He said if the Confederate flag really means southern pride and not racism, you gave that up when you were silent while the racists were taking it as their symbol.

Again, it's really not something I ever hear about


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Um ... no.  Trump is not a libertarian.   

That number between one and a million.   You keep claiming you read minds, so what is it?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You gave up that lie when you didn't give a shit about seditionist leftists who rioted, looted and burned American cities all last summer, traitor


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You sure are obsessed with what a bunch of dead people did.  You're just hiding your racism


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No, not according to you. That's the point.   God you're stupid.

You said I didn't answer the question when I pointed out  your question was a false question.

Therefore, you didn't answer the question when you said my question was a false question.

That was the POINT, my God you're stupid.

So answer the question.  Why are you a racist?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Exactly, you're an insurrectionist.  You supported leftist insurrectionists all last summer.   You're a traitor to the United States.

I'm not, I condemned and condemn again ANYONE who went inside the Capital, including any Trump supporter who went into the Capital.   I'm not a traitor like you.

Another question, why are you a racist?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Then I was right when you asked for whom should a libertarian vote -- for the Libertarian.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Huh? How is my question false?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Personally I can't account for your lack of common historical knowledge.  What are you hiding?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Yes, that's it.  Southerners objective was slavery.   They just wanted to own slaves.  That's it, that was their end goal.    They just wanted to sit in a chair and say damn it, I own slaves.  I'm good.   It's that simple. 

You really don't know history, actually it's not that simple.  That's like saying the goal of the Nazis was to kill Jews.  Well, that was tied into it, in no way does it make their killing Jews OK, and clearly that was something they wanted.  But you really know nothing about history when you say that was their goal, end of sentence.

Being a Democrat is really not conducive to understanding things


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




SAAAWWWWISSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

That wasn't my point.  God you're stupid


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


All the libertarians I know sure love Trump.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If you want to discuss this seriously, I'll give you a chance

1)   Why would I necessarily do that when the Libertarian isn't a libertarian?

2)   So according to your rule, if I were voting in the 20s and 30s in Germany, you're saying I can't vote for Hitler's primary opponent unless I agree with their views?   Seriously?

3)  What percentage of agreement with a candidate's positions requires me to vote for them?   100%?   50%?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



All?    Then I say you don't really know any libertarians, or maybe a couple.   While I also found the majority did, it definitely wasn't "all"


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I've answered that a bunch of times.  Trump was talking about the statues. There are good people on both sides.   We even discussed that a bunch of times.  How did you miss that?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Those rioters were practicing civil disobedience.  

But they didn't try to pull a coup like you guys did.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Name the libertarian here who didn't like Trump.  I want to see what negative things they had to say about him.

I'll say it again.  EVERY Libertarian I know loved Trump.  You libertarians are the perfect suckers to fall for Trump's bullshit.  You're the exact type he conned into voting for him.

What didn't you like about Trump?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Like Libertarians, Trump was a different kind of Republican.  But make no mistake he's a republican.  So are libertarians.  Trump found a few ways to differentiate himself from the other Republicans.  That's exactly what Ron Paul did.

And Libertarians all believe Republicans are Deep State RINO's.  That's the reason why the libertarian party was created!


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You must not get out much.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The right overwhelmingly condemned the ones who entered the Capital, you lying fuck.

And rioting, looting and burning isn't "civil disobedience."   They destroyed US cities.  Yes, they were insurrectionists, and you're a traitor to your country for supporting that as you're still doing.

Note I condemned yet again the insurrectionists on January 6 and you made excuses for the leftist thugs all last summer.

You area an American TRIATOR


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Yes, that's it. Southerners objective was slavery. They just wanted to own slaves. That's it, that was their end goal.



They already owned slaves.  Their goal was independence from the non slave states, not control over them.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Sealy says you're not a libertarian, dblack!

I say he's not either, he's a leftist.

I believe gipper and Oddball have made clear they didn't vote for Trump.

Do you ever listen to anyone other than yourself and the Democratic party?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Oh contrare

Through twenty polls on this topic spanning thirteen years, Gallup found that voters who identify as libertarians ranged from 17 to 23% of the American electorate. However, a 2014 Pew Poll found that 23% of Americans who identify as libertarians have little understanding of libertarianism.

It's not like there are a lot of you out there.

And are you saying you can name a libertarian on USMB who was vocal about not liking Trump?  Name one I will search their history to see if they really disliked Trump and why.  I don't recall any Libertarians disliking Trump.

Like I said, you libertarians all think that Republicans are all Deep State RINO's.  That's exactly what Trump said about any Republican who challenged him.  So his message resonated with you guys.

U.S. Sen. Rand Paul once called President Donald Trump a "fake conservative."

Trump had lobbed his own insults at Paul, saying he "reminds me of a spoiled brat without a properly functioning brain." Later, the Kentucky senator shot back, calling the bellicose New York City business tycoon a "delusional narcissist" on Comedy Central.

Yes, Paul and Trump came out swinging as they fought for the Republican Party's 2016 presidential nomination.

But then, things began to change dramatically — once Trump won the nomination and ultimately the presidency.

Within three years, Paul shifted from calling Trump a bully who was "all blather" to lashing out at the president's political enemies throughout the impeachment saga.

As the impeachment trial unfolded in the Senate, Paul put himself front and center as a chief defender of Trump, downplaying the seriousness of the proceedings by doing a crossword puzzle during early arguments and walking out on the trial after Chief Justice John Roberts rejected one of his questions because it was related to the identity of the whistleblower whose allegations prompted the impeachment inquiry.

Brian Darling, who worked as Paul's senior communications director from late 2012 to early 2015, contends that Paul and Trump align closely on foreign policy and issues like cutting taxes.

I think you are one of those libertarians who has little understanding of libertarianism


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's it. Southerners objective was slavery. They just wanted to own slaves. That's it, that was their end goal.
> ...



That doesn't contradict anything I ever said


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


They didn't vote for Trump but like Rand Paul they defended him for 4 years.

You're another libertarian who doesn't understand libertarianism.

Brian Darling, who worked as Paul's senior communications director from late 2012 to early 2015, contends that Paul and Trump align closely on foreign policy and issues like cutting taxes.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You leftists who think it's up to you who a libertarian is are just the weirdest people.  You're the opposite of libertarian, you're for maximizing government.

Why would anyone think that means you speak for libertarians?   Seriously,  it'd the dumbest thing


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I agree that the majority of libertarians are in the Republican party.

The reason for that is because there are two parties, and the Democrat party is the polar opposite of libertarian on every subject.   The Republican party has fiscal conservatives even if the party isn't fiscally conservative.

Life sucks in this country when you believe government is too big, parasites are destroying us and no one represents us


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I think you are one of those libertarians who has little understanding of libertarianism



I'm sure you do.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 You’re very delusional. Trump *is* a white supremacist enabler.  We all watched it in real time. All the evil “MSM” had to do was roll the tape.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Exactly, you're an insurrectionist.  You supported leftist insurrectionists all last summer.   You're a traitor to the United States.
> 
> I'm not, I condemned and condemn again ANYONE who went inside the Capital, including any Trump supporter who went into the Capital.   I'm not a traitor like you.


LOL

As always, you prove to be utterly brain-dead...



Faun said:


> _Fuck you, ya raving lunatic. I condemned the BLM and Antifa riots._​





Faun said:


> _I've condemned those._​





Faun said:


> _Dumbfuck, I condemned the violence committed by Antifa, BLM & Trump's insurgents._​





Faun said:


> _You're an idiot, Marty. I condemned BLM and Antifa violence._​





Faun said:


> _And BTW, I have condemned the violence and riots by BLM and Antifa._​





Faun said:


> _Nope, those are not ok and I've condemned them._​





Faun said:


> _No, dumbfuck, no riots are good. All should be condemned._​





Faun said:


> _That's a lie, others also condemned the violence committed by BLM and Antifa, myself included._​





Faun said:


> _You're such a putz, ShortBus. I was able to show I condemned the riots you idiotically doubted I expressed outrage over._​





Faun said:


> _I have condemned the looting, rioting send murders._​





Faun said:


> _*"Finally, do you condemn BLM and Antifa or not."*_
> 
> _Asked and answered._​





Faun said:


> _I condemn murders committed by BLM._​





Faun said:


> _I condemn their violence._​





Faun said:


> _I condemn such attacks._​





Faun said:


> _I've denounced Antifa._​





Faun said:


> _I condemn those murders._​





Faun said:


> _I condemned the violence of BLM and Antifa and never made excuses based on the fraction who caused it._​





Faun said:


> _Goes to show what an idiot you are. I've condemned, and continue to condemn, such violence. Lock 'em up._​





Faun said:


> _Nope, I would sing the same song. I condemn the violence committed by BLM and I condemn storming the Capitol to stop Congress from certifying the election._​


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



_In the 2020 presidential election, the Libertarian Party candidate, Jo Jorgensen, gained 1.2 percent of the vote, less than half the party’s 2016 election result. _*Jeffrey Michels*_ and _*Olivier Lewis*_ write that despite signs that pointed towards the potential for libertarian voters to be king makers in the 2020 election, their dislike of Donald Trump turned many to Joe Biden and the Democratic Party.

In 2016 you guys got 3.3% of the vote.  You are losing popularity.

That also means a lot of libertarians must have voted for Trump.  Maybe some even voted for Biden.  So seems to me that libertarians don't know what they are doing._


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are one of those libertarians who has little understanding of libertarianism
> ...



You're really unusual in that you aren't interested in explaining what you support.  

I have to agree with sealy on this one.   You seem to realize it makes no sense.   Which is why you say you're for small government yet totalitarian leftists love you and you fight with everyone else.

And then you run away when you're asked what you're for.  It makes no sense


----------



## surada (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, you're an insurrectionist.  You supported leftist insurrectionists all last summer.   You're a traitor to the United States.
> ...



I've done the same REPEATEDLY.  So stop lying and then whining about it


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

surada said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Well, apparently you know you know nothing with the dearth of information in your response.  All you said is No It Isn't!

So what were the Democrat slave owners after then?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Owning slaves was not their end goal.  Independence and freedom to expand while holding an entire race as slaves in perpetuity was.

"She was received into the confederacy with her own constitution, under the guarantee of the federal constitution and the compact of annexation, that she should enjoy these blessings. She was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and which her people intended should exist in all future time."






						DECLARATION OF CAUSES: February 2, 1861 A declaration of the causes which impel the State of Texas to secede from the Federal Union. | TSLAC
					

DECLARATION OF CAUSES: February 2, 1861 A declaration of the causes which impel the State of Texas to secede from the Federal Union.   Related Links Narrative history of Secession and Readmission | Narrative history of Annexation




					www.tsl.texas.gov


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Actually it was about the candidates.  Gary Johnson was a lot better known than Jo.

Jo was a better candidate frankly than Gary, but she wasn't very good either.   At least she was actually a libertarian


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Mint Juleps?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You really know nothing about history.  While their solution obviously was evil, they were reasonably worried about living.   The south was losing in every way to the North economically, population, military.   

You'll do a lot of evil things if you're facing living for yourself and your family.

That does NOT justify it, but your stupid shit that they were sitting there saying they wanted to own slaves and everything was about that isn't true.

And the North didn't invade to end slavery.

You know zero about history.  History for Democrats is like everything else.  Partisan.  Ironic since they were Democrats, huh?


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



What a stupid racist ass


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> How many people do you think voted against Trump because they believed that he was a WS?


How many people didn’t vote for Hillary Clinton in 2016 because they thought she was a crook and a liar? (With zero evidence. On the other hand there’s plenty of evidence that Donald Trump gives aid and comfort to white supremacists)


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, why wouldn't a nazi vote for the Social Democrat over the Nazi?

Likewise, why would a libertarian vote for the Republican over the Libertarian?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Nope, you're just kazzing again. Kazzing is what you do whenever you're cornered. Again, Trump was talking about those who attended the rally in support of the statue. It was the Unite the Right rally who attended.

So who among them were very nice people?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Do you ever stop kazzing?

Ever???

I never said you didn't.


----------



## dblack (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I tried kaz, but you're just not smart enough to understand. Plus you're a douche. All in all, not worth the effort. Sorry.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Has a single person come forward and said “I was just there for the statues”?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I just find it ironic that they wanted independence so they could continue to enslave an entire race, for all time.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Point is Libertarianism is not catching on.  Maybe it's not going to die like the Tea Party but it's going backwards as far as voter turn out.  A lot of tea party people ran and won across the country.  Why don't libertarians catch on?  They have labeled them fringe thinkers.  You guys came close to starting a 3rd party with the 3.3% you guys got when Hillary ran but not when Obama or Biden ran.  Ron Paul was the closest you came and remember he was involved in that Freedom to Fascism movie where he admits believing that the income tax is unconstitutional.  For the record I agree with him.  Our country was taken over in 1913 and most people don't realize it.  Just like you don't realize the GOP is the party for billionaires, not guys like you.  Sure the Democrats are complicit too but if you are labor your an idiot for voting GOP.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Do you agree with me and Ron Paul that the income tax is unconstitutional?


Most of the Democrats and Republicans will say Ron Paul and I are conspiracy theory nuts.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

The 16th amendment was never legally ratified by the states when it was not.  They knew this tax would end up in the bankers pocket.  There was now a tax on labor.  Then the bankers bribed senators to pass the federal reserve act.  During xmas when many senators were at home.  They took over the federal reserve.  1913.  Rothchild, JP Morgan, etc.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 9, 2021)

Who benefits from the massive debt?  Bankers.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Just FYI, I'm not a Libertarian, I'm a libertarian.  I'm not really interested in defending the party.  If that's what you want to discuss, you need to find someone who is a member of the party.

But yes, there is a problem with Libertarian catching on.   The party in my view shoots itself in the foot.   They say they want to repeal all taxes, which makes them anarchist.  They support open borders.   They lost me twice already on those two issues.   I have other issues with them.

I'm a libertarian, if you want to discuss that, let me know


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




It was as the Constitution as written.  The income tax is evil.  But it's hard to say it's "Unconstitutional" with the 16th amendment


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Repeating your lies about what Trump did and did not say, has no validity to this discussion.  Charlottesville is far from the ONLY reason people believe Trump is a white supremacist, it is simply the first really overt statement he made.  

There was also Trump's refusal to disavow David Duke or the KKK, and his warm embrace of Richard Spencer and his "Unite the Right" movement.  Even the Proud Boys dumped Spencer and quickly disavowed him.  When an organization which is designated as a white supremacist terrorist organization considers you too vile to associate with, it speaks volumes about Spencer and his crowd.

Your whole argument that the election was decided on the lie that Trump said "good people on both sides" is completely obliterated by the fact than in 2020, in the middle of a pandemic and an economic collapse, everybody had pretty much forgotten it had happened.

What they remembered vividly was Trump's depraved indifference to the death and suffering from covid.  How 3 days after it was published that black and brown people were dying in disproportionately high numbers from covid, Trump started demanding the country open up - right away.

His treatment of gold star families, calling military members "suckers" for serving their country.  His treatment of refugees at the border.  His attacks on the media, lying about and smearing his opponents, his refusal to accept responsibility for his mistakes.

But mostly it was his refusal to accept responsibility for any of his fuck ups, and his attempts to foist blame off on everyone around him.  People will forgive honest mistakes, but his dishonesty, corruption and cruelty did NOTHING for the nation, and much to harm it.

And the lying.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



The income tax is "evil".  Well there is a well reasoned and thoughtful description of issues with the tax.

Taxation is your share of the costs of living in a first world country.  Having the biggest and baddest military in the history of the world, to keep you "safe".  Being able to go to stores and have everything in the world you can possible imagine available for your pleasure and benefit, and knowing that no one is going to rob you on your way home and take it.  Registration of ownership or the enforcement of private property rights.  Cities with culture, and opportunity.  The freedom to earn your own destiny.

Liberty and justice for all is not cheap.  Liberty and justice for some, is far more expensive than providing equal rights for all.  Policing and keeping one segment of society safe, while denying rights to others, inevitably leads to discontent and revolt among the persecuted classes, as you saw last summer.  

All of the things you think are "evil", in fact are based in common sense and reality, but those are two things you know nothing about.


----------



## gipper (Jun 9, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Wrong. I never defend any politician. They are all to be distrusted in my book. Plus I was critical of Trump earlier on. After he killed the general, I was done.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


It's bad enough with libertarian perpetually playing the "you're not real libertarian" game ad nauseum (one of the reasons I left the party) but to have a room temperature IQ sub-imbecile moonbat try to give us the primer on the topic is just TFF!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You know absolutely nothing of the reasoning behind the 16th Amendment ans income tax...Just STFU now and cut your losses.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Gipper admitted voting for Trump in '16.....Hence his nasty case of buyer's remorse that he *still* hasn't got over.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Not sure about that, but they did march to a statue and along the way, chanted things like, _"you will not replace us," "Jews will not replace us,"_ and _"blood and soil!"_ Some of them are _"very fine people"_ according to Trump and the racists here but they won't say who among is when asked.


----------



## surada (Jun 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Excellent post.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Well you obviously know nothing about taxation whatsoever since your only response is insults.  When you can't attack the post, you attack the poster.  Just makes you like childish and ill-informed.  But then . . .


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 10, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Wasn't it to pay for the war?  If you haven't watched Freedom to Fascism, watch it.  I was given the DVD around 15 years ago from one of the top libertarians in Michigan.  

They were never supposed to tax our income.  And they passed the 16th amendment during xmas, when most senators were at home with their families.  It was never legally ratified by the states.  Yada yada.  Our country was taken over by the bankers in 1913.  

Remember, when the debt doubles every 8 years, who loves that?  The bankers who run the federal reserve.  Why would we turn over the Federal Reserve to private bankers and pay them interest on our debt?  You know what?  This is when Republicans should jump in and defend the private bankers for handling this over our own government handling the Federal Reserve.  Why privatize this?  I think we should take back the Federal Reserve so we can stop paying interest on our debt.  We will pay off our debts but interest free.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



He should have told you about the reasoning behind the 16th Amendment and income tax.  Instead he just said you don't know the reasoning behind the 16th Amendment and income tax.  Perhaps later he will enlighten us.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I would not think that. The Americans that fought against them were not. Americans generally don't hold grudges. Especially over long periods of time. 

When is the last time you were angry at a Canadian over kicking our asses in 1812?


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Got it. YOu want to jail people for having a confederate flag. 


Well, that's me, winning the debate. YOu people are want a be Tyrants, motived by hate and a desire to crush your enemies, (political imprisonment) for made up bullshit reasons. 

Meanwhile over here, we just want to celebrate some historical heritage and have a little Pride. 

To the extent that your side wins, this country will become a Third World One Party State, torn apart by racial and partisan strife.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




no, I'm reading his WORDS, which I posted repeatedly, you dishonest partisan zealot.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




His general style is to ramble and jump around and be unclear. It invites discussion on his meaning.


IN THIS INSTANCE, he was very careful and very clear. His response was almost perfect. We have complete tapes and transcripts of everything he said.  There is no doubt about what he said, or what he meant. 


IN THIS INSTANCE, you people are just lying.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I find that hard to believe. Don't you support many racist policies?


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

kaz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




The concept of multiculturalism was that different cultures would live together in harmony respecting each other's culture as equal and working tolerate differences.


We were also promised that demographic changes would not lead to radical cultural transformation of  our society or that it would problem for those Americans that were already here. 


We now see that ALL of that was a lie. As these towns and communities change, the former majority is now being harassed and attacked for celebrating it's heritage. 


Communities or institutions built by one group or collection of groups, are now being dominated by other groups and the intentions or interests of the now minorities are being dismissed and actively fought against.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I know the reaoning behind it, and I'm not going to get sucked into arguing about it with one of the forum's biggest idiots.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




The Daughters of the Confederacy, putting up statues to honor their dead fathers, is a valid motive. 

The blacks of the Jim Crow South, did not need to see statues in the Park, to know that they were being oppressed. They knew it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

kaz said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




What other group is not allowed to publicly celebrate their heritage?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I know more about the income tax and the rationalizations behind it than easily 95% of the general population, including ignoramuses like you....So just STFU and quit embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

kaz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




So, blacks have this special privilege that if they find something offensives, other people have to change their lives or cultures as the blacks see fit?


Cool.

And by "cool" I mean, I reject that belief system and consider it anti-white racism.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




He diid not miss it. He is lying. The whole issue is them lying.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Rioting is not civil disobedience. 


Neither is murder. Or looting. Or beating people in the streets.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Not any of the ws. As Trump clearly stated. 


Thus, what you people said and are still saying, is a lie.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




I have heard that several people have commented that they went there because they heard it was a rally in favor of historical statues and were shocked by the buzzsaw they ran into, and not happy with the way shit went down. 


Such as cops standing back while a riot occurred.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump was completely clear in what he said. 

You people are blatantly lying about what he said, and standing by your lies despite having the transcripts repeatedly rubbed in your faces.


Which complete dishonesty like that, all your other claims of wacism, become NOT CREDIBLE too. 


If you are willing to lie about wacism in such a clear cut case, then your words cannot be given ANY consideration in ANY other example, especially if there is ANY complexity or nuance at all. 


You have demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt that you are completely and utterly untrustworthy. 


More, you can be trusted to say "wacist" no matter how clearly it is not the case.


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So, are you claiming that you disagree with Trump about the make up of the crowd?


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The grudge is not against the ones who did the ass kicking -- it's against the seditionists who went to war with their own country.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You pretend it's not racist and that it's all about pride.  No one is buying it.

But we allow you to fly the confederate flag.  Out of pitty because we kicked your asses and you're clearly still butt hurt over it to this day.  Still the south talks about seceding.  We should drop a bomb on them then give the south to blacks, indians and Mexicans.  REAL Americans.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Southerners are still sour about losing their slave labor.  

Texas Republicans endorse legislation to allow vote on secession from US​This article is more than 4 months old
State’s part chairman, Allen West, is latest Republican to come out in support of declaring Texas an independent nation

Allen West is an uncle tom.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 10, 2021)

Oddball said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I think we agree on the reasoning behind it.  I'm just pointing out you made fun of her for supposedly not knowing the reasoning behind it and I now wonder if you actually do.

Biggest idiots?  I take that as a badge of honor when a right wing wack tard calls me that.  Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're lying again because none of his words said he believed there were non-racists there. You're saying he believed that-- he never said that. What we do know is that a bunch of racists held a rally and were confronted by opposition and Trump's response to that was that there were "very fine people on both sides."


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yea they weren't racists


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nope, you're the liar. It was a racist rally conceived, sponsored, promoted, ran, and attended by racists. Trump never once indicated he believed otherwise or thought there were non-racists among that crowd.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Nazis.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Commented where? Were they on broadcast news? You should be able to link to it then.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I'm going to defend Correll for a second, even though I think he's full of shit.  Can't white people attend a white pride event?  What about a million white man march?  If we held a 1 million white man pride march would there be any fine people attending?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



IN THIS INSTANCE, you're completely full of shit.  If it was as clear as you claim, Kelly, Spicer and Trump would not have spent 3 days trying to spin his comments into something completely different from what Trump actually said that day.  

When President Trump WANTS to be clear, he is.  There is no mistaking what he's said.  When President Trump wants to "send messages" to people, he rambles, jumps around, evades and obfuscates.  The guys he's sending "dog whistles" to get the message, loud and clear, and they understand.  

Just like the Proud Boys understood "Stand back and stand by" was not an order to "stand down", which is what Trump claimed he really meant.  Richard Spencer, the leadership of the Proud Boys, the KKK and other far right militias listed "uniting the American white supremacist movement" as one of the goals of the rally, 

Charlottesville used the cover of "protecting Confederate monuments" to march past a synagogue during Friday night services, chanting "The Jews will not replace us".  There were NEVER good people protecting the Confederate monuments, the entire event was a show of force by white supremacists,  neo-NAZI's, and the KKK that they are in power now, and that non-white, non-Christians had better know who is in charge here.

Trump made a number of false statements about the rally - that the violence started because "one side" came armed with clubs and baseball bats and went after the other.  That much was true, but he implied it was the "violent leftists", when in fact it was the Proud Boys who came dress in kevlar and helmets, armed with bats and clubs.  They sent 30 leftist protestors to the hospital in Friday.  On Saturday, one violent white supremacist drove his car into a crowd of protestors, killing one and send 16 to hospital.  But Trump only talked about the "leftist violence", and one "deranged" person.

Violent right wing terrorists are characterized by Republicans as "mentally ill" individuals, while violence from leftists if portrayed as radical leftist terrorism.   Just as BLM protestors are "thugs" and the right wing terrorists are protesting lockdowns are called "patriots".  

*"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." *

Those words are really clear.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

The topic is the Big Lie. That lie is that there was no fraud. Why are so many people worried about what our mods think is a conspiracy theory?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The Democrats' Demographic Demolition Derby*

On all issues, Americans have been pushed by massive mind-control to miss the point, which is in this case the fact that we are not allowed to vote on who can vote and who can come into the country and become a citizen.  Since we weren't free to do that and stop this forced nation-destroying mongrelization of the electorate back in the 1960s, our country has lost its way and is rapidly sliding straight into the gutter with other failed nations.  Those who jealously hate those who built America have sneaked this one over on us, an America that has returned to the pre-Columbian wasteland occupied by savages.  Only a revolution or secession can solve this continual weakening of our foundation, which is leading to a collapse into chaos.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



One of the goals of the rally was to unite the White Supremacist movement.  One need only read the names of the sponsors and organizers of the event to realize that event hosted by Richard Spencer, the Proud Boys, and the KKK Leadership, was not the Daughters of the Revolution picnic here.

There are lots of "white pride days", and "white pride groups", St. Patrick's Day is a Irish white pride day.  The various ethnic churches and communities all have their holidays, which celebrates their ethnicity and their heritage.  But there is no general "white pride day" because there is no general "white culture".  

People come from a lot of European nations and backgrounds.  We are hardly homogenous, and many of our ancestors were enemies.  My white friends whose parents are immigrants have so many customs, traditions and foods, which are odd to me.  My best friend growing up was from Romania.  I spent summers working at her grandparents tobacco farm, and eating foods I've never had before or since.  Those with family from Norway may as well be from another planet.  The Dutch are fun - building canals everywhere.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...



What is leading your "collapse into chaos" is the amount of resources and energy you expend in keeping the white man in charge, and the rest of your population subjugated and under control.  You are becoming a second tier nation not because of your diversity, but because of your racism and authoritarianism.  

Imagine if you didn't have the largest prison population in the world, what you could do with that money.  Instead of spending $120,000 per year per person keeping people locked up.  You could give them all these prisoners a free education for less than the cost of a 3 year prison term.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





> *One of the goals of the rally was to unite the White Supremacist movement.*



There is no white supremacist movement. It is propaganda backed by the real supremacists. They are all kinds of colors.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The topic is the Big Lie. That lie is that there was no fraud. Why are so many people worried about what our mods think is a conspiracy theory?



The Big Lie is that there was fraud.  The Big Lie is that Trump was re-elected.  That the American people really wanted four more years of his incompetence, corruption, and chaos. 

Only a fool believes that Trump won the election.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The topic is the Big Lie. That lie is that there was no fraud. Why are so many people worried about what our mods think is a conspiracy theory?
> ...


Trump was not incompetent. Trump was not corrupt. And the chaos is the media's making helped by race baiters and Communists.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course they can. It might piss some folks off, but they can still do it. But that's not what that event was about. It was a racist rally around a statue in an attempt to unite a bunch of racist groups. Again, it was a racist rally conceived, sponsored, promoted, ran, and attended by racists. All of the speakers they invited to pump the crowd were avowed racists.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


*"IN THIS INSTANCE, you're completely full of shit. If it was as clear as you claim, Kelly, Spicer and Trump would not have spent 3 days trying to spin his comments into something completely different from what Trump actually said that day."*

That's actually completely accurate. I had forgotten about that. Trump kept sticking his foot in his mouth and then coming back to fix his earlier comments. As Correll said, _Trump's message was near "perfect" and clear_ ... clear as mud.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There is no white supremacist movement. It is propaganda backed by the real supremacists. They are all kinds of colors.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2021)

Correll said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The concept of multi-culturalism is that all people live together, in a cultural melting pot, pulling the best ideas from various cultures.  The USA has long billed itself as the "melting pot of the world", which puts the lie to your notions of multi-culturalism.  There is no "melting" unless everyone is in the same pot.  

White Southerners wanted no part of a culture where uneducated former slaves were allowed to roam free, and set out to ensure no mixing of the races, and make good and sure that blacks didn't get too "uppity".  Jim Crow laws codified all of those restrictions blacks.

The Supreme Court ruled that "separate but equal" left non-whites with inferior facilities or none at all, and ordered all public spaces to be integrated.  Southeners aren't celebrating their "culture" when they trot out their Confederate cultural symbols, they reminding black people that they are still living in the white man's world, and you'd best not forget it.

So stop with your cultural lies.  If you had built a better country, instead of the shithole country of the First World, you'd get more people from First World countries who want to emigrate to your shores, but for the rest of the white people are better off where we are and we have no intention of leaving.

The whole "separate but equal" line came from the Deep South to justify segregation, but it is not and has never been the basis for multi-culturalism in North America.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Um, yeah, I got that. Nothing I said in any way suggested any confusion on this end. 


My point stands. I would not expect Americans to still be holding a grudge over a war from over a 150 years ago. Indeed, that grudge was over and buried in pretty short order, certainly by the time of WWI, it was gone. 

In the majority of my lifetime, the flying of the Confederate Flag was seen as a harmless symbol of regional pride. It is only fairly recently that drama queens decided to have a hissy fit about it, because they had run out of any real racism to whine about.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Except we aren't the liars, you people are.

You didn't kick anyone's asses. The people of the mid 1800's did. And that generation buried the hatchet long before you were born. 

Who are you to overrule their decision on the matter? What moral authority do you have that trumps their sacrifice?


Because you say "wacism" you think that is more important than sacrificing family and friends and limbs and freeing millions of slaves?


LOL!!!


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




The fact that you felt that you had to lie about what I said, to attack it?

That is your brain dealing with the fact it realized that I was right, and you could not challenge what I ACTUALLY SAID.

This actually circles back to the thread topic, about how you people are such liars, that your control of the media and pop culture led to this NOT being a legitimate election. 

FRAUD BY DECPETION.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Trump explicitly and clearly stated that he believed that there were OTHER people there, who should up for OTHER reasons.

"excuse me, I’ve condemned neo-Nazis. I’ve condemned many different groups. But not all of those people were neo-Nazis, believe me. Not all of those people were white supremacists by any stretch. Those people were also there because they wanted to protest the taking down of a statue of Robert E. Lee." "


You people managed to sell the BIG LIE to the American People, the moderates and the non-politicals at least, that the President was a ws. 


That was huge. That could likely have flipped the election right there. That was FRAUD BY DECPTION.


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You don't support discriminating if favor of traditionally disadvantaged minorities to make up for past injustices?


----------



## Correll (Jun 11, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




So no other racial or ethnic or regional groups who's right to celebrate their heritage is subject to veto by others, other than whites?

Based on race? That makes it racism and you a racist and a supporter of racism.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 Yeah, you nailed it. It's because they are white, not because they were traitors to their country (southerners) or responsible for mass genocide (Nazis). You are becoming the embodiment of Poe's law.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What about blacks? You think they don't still hold a grudge? They're Americans too, ya know.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That's right, not all those people were neo-Nazis. Some were neo-Confederates. Some were Kkk. Some were white nationalists. Some were white supremacists. He did condemn some. He didn't condemn them all. And there was no one else there among the Unite the Right crowd. It was a racist rally and stupid of him to say there were "very fine people" on their side.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, I don't.  I believe it was necessary back in the day but I believe it's no longer necessary.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nazi isn't a race, ya moron.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Nah.  They're all white.  How many black billionaires are there?  5?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I disagree.  Women and minorities still face discrimination and bias in the business world.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Discrimination cases can be handled by the courts.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Apparently Richard Spencer, David Duke and Jason Kessler, disagree with you.  Gavin McInnes and the Proud Boys chose to disassociate themselves from the whole "Unite the Right" Movement because of their overt white supremacy:









						Proud Boys founder distancing himself from 'extremist' organization
					

The group's founder said he was leaving in an effort to alleviate sentencing for several Proud Boy members arrested in a New York City brawl.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Kind of puts the lie to your whole denial of white supremacy in the USA, now doesn't it.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hard to prove.  And by the way, this is another bias against women and blacks, and too often it's true.  You can't fire them like you can a white dude.  White dudes never sue.  But women and blacks do and a lot of times they get settlements.  Not because it's true but because the company doesn't want a bad rep or to go to court over it.  So they pay.  But that right there is a bias that us white men have against blacks and women.  

I don't like it when they are discriminated against but I also don't like it that they can't be let go like us white guys are because the company is afraid of being sued.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That's a different subject. Now you're talking about protected classes. I have no problem with those. 

But programs like affirmative action; I feel it's time to get rid of. Programs like that were absolutely necessary when they were implemented. After having a boot on the necks of blacks for hundreds of years, we could just lift that boot and expect them to compete. They were too far behind others financially and educationally. Programs like affirmative action were put in place to help level the playing field. But it's been more than half a century and I feel the playing field, while not entirely level, is level enough for them to compete now. It's time to end those programs. They would have to work harder than they do now but that would make them have to work as hard as everyone else to compete. It's not the 1960's anymore. They now have the tools, the education, and the finances to compete like everyone else.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And if they don't it's their fault.  Or their parents fault for bringing them into this world without the ability to raise them to be productive members of society.  You are right.  

But clearly 2000 companies disagree with you.  Their CEO's signed diversity pledge because there is such a lack of diversity in the work place.  Not enough women and people of color.  And that's odd in a country as diverse as ours, don't you think?

Still way too few black and women VP's in the workplace let alone CEO's.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Still way too few black and women VP's in the workplace let alone CEO's.


Or in leadership positions in the military.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


First, Spencer is a Leftist, second, David Duke was shunned by Trump, third show me why the Proud Boys are White Supremacists because they come in every color. You are simply a hater, and most definitely a liar.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


First, Spencer is not a “leftist”. You’re being ridiculous. Second, 









						Trump's David Duke Amnesia - FactCheck.org
					

Asked if he would publicly reject the support of former Ku Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke, Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump said, "I just don't know anything about him." The record proves him wrong.




					www.factcheck.org
				




Finally, 








						A Proud Boys leader is trying to rebrand the group as explicitly white supremacist and anti-Semitic
					

One of the leaders of the Proud Boys is trying to rebrand the organization as explicitly white supremacist and anti-Semitic.




					www.sun-sentinel.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...











						4 Reasons Why Richard Spencer Is A Racist Leftist | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




And any fact check is useless. It has been proven they are bias and bought and paid for.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Nothing is ever Trump's fault, even though he's the guy who made ALL of the decisions.  Everyone is out to get him.  With 6 bankruptcies under his belt, and a 7th happening while the campaign was under way, along with a $125 million fraud trial under way, what would ever lead you believe Trump isn't a chaotic fuck up of epic proportions.

Fully 1/4 of his White House staffers and advisors quit or were fired in the first year.  That chaos was entirely the doing of Donald Trump, who assured us he hired "only the best people".  He had 3 Chief's of Staff in the first year.  With no prior government experience or expertise, and a refusal/inability to read briefing papers.

Trump has been a failure as a businessman, and a failure as a President.  He is the Greatest Conman in the History of the World, however, having conned his way into the White House.  

I'm sure at some point in your life, the Kool-Aid will wear off and you will realize what a dishonest, fuckup Trump really is, and I'm willing to bet real money that when that day comes, you'll talk about how Trump "fooled everybody".   No he didn't.  Some of us who were here in 2015 were saying exactly the same things about Donald Trump being a corrupt, lying incompetent, BEFORE you let him destroy your country.  

All those RINO's, Democrats, and New Yorkers (who refused to vote for him), weren't fooled for a second.



Did the media fire a quarter of his staff in the first year of the Administration?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Fuck the media. Other than that your post is irrelevant.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Denial is not just a river in Egypt.  I guess you disregard fact checks because NONE of your sources has every passed one.  









						Daily Mail
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 11, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



There is actually a great deal to fault Trump for.  He made a lot of mistakes.  No one is perfect and the same could be said of EVERY president, no less JOE BIDEN.  But a failure?  Pure BULLSHIT.

Trump had some businesses go belly up, but then, that can happen to anyone even if they do everything right, and when you open the DOZENS and DOZENS of businesses he has, you're are BOUND to have a few go under, especially with flagging economies!

But YOU ARE NEVER THAT HONEST, you level the business criticism at Trump though it has NOTHING to do with his presidency, and you'll never levy that criticism at Joe because HE HAS NO BUSINESS.

Joe Biden couldn't run a Starbucks Coffee or Dunkin' Donuts.  While Trump got ALL of his money working for himself making it in private enterprise, Bidden has gotten EVERY FUCKING NICKEL he has in public office, taken out of the pockets of taxpayers.

And WHAT DOES JOE HAVE TO SHOW FOR THOSE 49 years?

NOTHING.  To hear Joe talk, the nation is just chock FULL of problems and they all occurred under HIS watch.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Deny, deny, deny, little FuckBoi.  It's all you have left.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 11, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Trump didn't just have "some of his businesses go belly up" - no American businessman has ever presided over 7 major corporate bankruptcies.  His $1 billion in losses in the 1980's (covered by his father), is also a record for an American businessman.

Trump was just a "failed businessman", he was the most spectacular failure ever.  And he bragged about personally pocketing millions off the bankruptcies.  No American bank will lend to him.  Trump isn't a rich successful billionaire, but he played one on TV.









						A look at Trump's most failed businesses, according to his tax records
					

Trump's golf courses and other real estate investments showed millions of dollars in losses in tax records reported on by The New York Times.




					www.businessinsider.com
				












						Trump Fails At Everything. So Why Does He Always End Up On Top?
					

Somehow Trump has used each of his bombs to propel him another step up the ladder. He has done so by inverting what most of us have learned to accept about what it takes to achieve success.




					www.forbes.com
				












						Donald Trump's Biggest Business Failures and Successes
					

The many business lives of the GOP candidate




					time.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Bankruptcy is legal. Next.


----------



## dblack (Jun 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



So is abortion. But if I met a woman who'd had 7 of them - I'd steer clear.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 11, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Trump was just a "failed businessman",


I know all about his businesses, good and bad, my uncle helped him build Trump Tower.  Your links prove nothing, so he had some successes and failures, the important point is that he has had a lot of successes.  It has nothing to do with his presidency, and you can't name me one other bloodsucker in DC that has had a single successful business!



Dragonlady said:


> Trump isn't a rich successful billionaire,


He's worth about 4.5 billion right now, NONE of it from taxpayer's pockets like any democrat you can name.  Joe's collected about $6-7,000,000 in income off taxpayers!



Dragonlady said:


> but he played one on TV.


Joe Bidden plays president on TV as well.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




One person who posted something on it, has since changed his website and I can't seem to search it properly any more. I think they are more on Patreon now. 

The others were more second hand comments.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> IN THIS INSTANCE, you're completely full of shit.  If it was as clear as you claim, Kelly, Spicer and Trump would not have spent 3 days trying to spin his comments into something completely different from what Trump actually said that day.



In the real world, his words were completely clear and since then the "spinning" has been your side lying and people calling you on it.





Dragonlady said:


> When President Trump WANTS to be clear, he is.  There is no mistaking what he's said.  When President Trump wants to "send messages" to people, he rambles, jumps around, evades and obfuscates.  The guys he's sending "dog whistles" to get the message, loud and clear, and they understand.



And he was completely and explicitly clear in this case. Your talk of dog whistles is you making up shit to justify your lies. AND IT IS WORTH NOTING THAT YOU PEOPLE DID NOT REPORT THAT YOU THOUGHT HE WAS USING DOG WHISTLES YOU REPORTED THAT HE SAID SOMETHING, THAT HE DID NOT SAY. 

Your "defense" is to a. claim he said it, and then b. to talk about what he really meant, while still refusing to admit that you lied.

YOu people are insane. 




Dragonlady said:


> Just like the Proud Boys understood "Stand back and stand by" was not an order to "stand down", which is what Trump claimed he really meant.



That was vague, could be taken either way. 




Dragonlady said:


> Richard Spencer, the leadership of the Proud Boys, the KKK and other far right militias listed "uniting the American white supremacist movement" as one of the goals of the rally,



Richard Spence is not part of the Proud BOys. Richard Spence's best work to date, as a leader in a fringe movement, has been to try to conflate his tiny, tiny movement with larger groups, to give his people an illusion of relevance. 

Why are you supporting him? Is he  your personal friend?





Dragonlady said:


> Charlottesville used the cover of "protecting Confederate monuments" to march past a synagogue during Friday night services, chanting "The Jews will not replace us".  There were NEVER good people protecting the Confederate monuments, the entire event was a show of force by white supremacists,  neo-NAZI's, and the KKK that they are in power now, and that non-white, non-Christians had better know who is in charge here.



Do you believe that everyone who supports the confederate statues is a bad person or a nazi? 




Dragonlady said:


> Trump made a number of false statements about the rally - that the violence started because "one side" came armed with clubs and baseball bats and went after the other.  That much was true, but he implied it was the "violent leftists", when in fact it was the Proud Boys who came dress in kevlar and helmets, armed with bats and clubs.  They sent 30 leftist protestors to the hospital in Friday.  On Saturday, one violent white supremacist drove his car into a crowd of protestors, killing one and send 16 to hospital.  But Trump only talked about the "leftist violence", and one "deranged" person.



The Proud Boys were part of the Charlottesville Unite the Right Rally. 

Thank you for admitting that the Left came in armed and started the violence.

Trump spoke at length about the violence from both sides, and specifically about how terrible the driver of the car was.


"*Trump*: "Well, I think the driver of the car is a disgrace to himself, his family, and this country. And that is -- you can call it terrorism. You can call it murder. You can call it whatever you want. I would just call it as the fastest one to come up with a good verdict. That’s what I’d call it. Because there is a question:  Is it murder? Is it terrorism? And then you get into legal semantics. *The driver of the car is a murderer.* And what he did was a horrible, horrible, inexcusable thing."


 "you had a group on *one side that was bad*, and you had a group on the other side that was also very violent. And nobody wants to say that, but I’ll say it right now. You had a group -- you had a group on the other side that came charging in, without a permit, and they were very, very violent."


"You had a group on one side and you had a group on the other, and* they came at each other with clubs *-- and it was vicious and it was horrible. And it was a horrible thing to watch."


"Yes, I think there’s* blame on both sides*. If you look at both sides -- I think there’s blame on both sides. And I have no doubt about it, and you don’t have any doubt about it either. And if you reported it accurately, you would say."


"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally. But you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists. Okay? And the press has treated them absolutely unfairly.

"Now, in the other group also, you had some fine people. But you also had troublemakers, and you see them come with the black outfits and with the helmets, and with the baseball bats. You had a lot of bad people in the other group."



Jeez, seems pretty clear he is talking about both sides being bad, not like he is trying to spin it like you claimed. 








Dragonlady said:


> Violent right wing terrorists are characterized by Republicans as "mentally ill" individuals, while violence from leftists if portrayed as radical leftist terrorism.   Just as BLM protestors are "thugs" and the right wing terrorists are protesting lockdowns are called "patriots".
> 
> *"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." *
> 
> Those words are really clear.




And so were Trump's.  You people have no excuse for your lying.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> One of the goals of the rally was to unite the White Supremacist movement. One need only read the names of the sponsors and organizers of the event to realize that event hosted by Richard Spencer, the Proud Boys, and the KKK Leadership, was not the Daughters of the Revolution picnic here.




Richard Spence wants to conflate anyone part of the "alt right" with his people to give them the illusion of relevance.


When you conflate much larger and more mainstream groups, like the Proud Boys with Spencer's fringe, you are helping him in his work.


Why are you allied with an admitted ws?


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Nope. Multi-culturalism is NOT about "melting together" but retaining distinction. The MELTING POT was what we USED to do. 







Dragonlady said:


> White Southerners wanted no part of a culture where uneducated former slaves were allowed to roam free, and set out to ensure no mixing of the races, and make good and sure that blacks didn't get too "uppity".  Jim Crow laws codified all of those restrictions blacks.



That was true, way back in the post civil war south, and maybe up to the early 60s. Since then, those old school racists have been completely marginalized and the South has "melted" into the bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks. 




Dragonlady said:


> The Supreme Court ruled that "separate but equal" left non-whites with inferior facilities or none at all, and ordered all public spaces to be integrated.  Southeners aren't celebrating their "culture" when they trot out their Confederate cultural symbols, they reminding black people that they are still living in the white man's world, and you'd best not forget it.



Nonsense. This is not 1921, but 2021. This country has had a bi-partisan consensus for equality for blacks since longer than most southerns have been alive. 




Dragonlady said:


> So stop with your cultural lies.  If you had built a better country, instead of the shithole country of the First World, you'd get more people from First World countries who want to emigrate to your shores, but for the rest of the white people are better off where we are and we have no intention of leaving.
> 
> The whole "separate but equal" line came from the Deep South to justify segregation, but it is not and has never been the basis for multi-culturalism in North America.




You are either very confused about American History or just lying.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 12, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> what school of journalism teaches biased propaganda for the introductory paragraph?



Pretty much all of them.  Bias and propaganda are as natural to journalism as paper and ink (or their electronic equivalents).

There has never been an unbiased press in all of human history.


----------



## surada (Jun 12, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was just a "failed businessman",
> ...



Trump current worth is 2 billion. He lies about that too.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


If you saw a black woman wearing a t-shirt that celebrates Egyptian culture, would  you think, 


"stupid theocracy supporting dumbass".?


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yes I do know that. My statement stands. Americans generally don't hold historical grudges.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Now you are being purposefully stupid. He specifically mentioned neo-nazis and ws. His meaning was clear. He was lumping those types together and referring to them as a general grouping,


as distinct from normal, mainstream Americans who are not members of the fringe, but did show up to support historical statues.

And that you believe that there was "no one else there" is irrelevant. It is clear that Trump believed otherwise.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Wow. I am shocked. Truly shocked. 

Does it not bother you that such discrimination is still the law of the land, and with the way demographics are going, is likely to become both more blatant and more entrenched?


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Correct. Seawytch was dumb to post that as an answer.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So you've got nothing as usual. That's because there were no very fine people on the "Jews shall not replace us" side.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Piss poor deflection. Boo hoo, Nazis and traitors can't "celebrate their heritage". Cry me a river.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didn't call them a race, you did.

CORRELL: What other group is not allowed to publicly celebrate their heritage?

SEAWYTCH: Nazis

That's it. That's all I said. You went off on the "It's because they are white" stupidity.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



If you were serious, you wouldn't spin it. 

Also, you realize it doesn't matter.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The only spinning is coming from you. We all know there were not fine people on both sides. There was only one "very fine people" side, the side opposing the racist, tiki torch bearing jew haters.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I made a point about how only one group's right to celebrate it's culture, is subject to veto by other groups. 


You sort of implied that the veto is not based on race, but on politics.

SO, I offered an example of a black person, celebrating a "problematic" heritage and asked if you had a problem with that example.


That is not a deflection, it is a serious and honest test of your defense. 


And your refusal to address it, is you dodging.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




That is your opinion.

It is clear from Trump's statement that he believed that there were at least some people there, who while supporting the historical statues were NOT w.s. of any ilk. 


The point is, that you libs did NOT make a honest complaint about his belief and attack him on that honestly.


YOU CLAIMED THAT HE SAID THAT THE WS WERE "VERY FINE PEOPLE."


That is you lying.  A big lie. A very big lie. THe kind of lie that could easily swing an election. 


Thus, the election was not legitimate.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What you did was come up with a fake scenario to cover for the ludicrous nature of your argument. Traitors to their nation and those that commit mass genocide don't get to "celebrate their heritage".


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 So now your argument is Trump is just dumb and not a racist enabler. ROFLMAO


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




It's not fake. It's a hypothetical that if you answered "YES" to, would have supported your position. 

BUT, you know that in our society, such historical or heritage celebrations, are fine, even if the people or places could be "problematic" by modern standards.

UNLESS, of course, you are white. THen it is not fine. 


That is my point, and you have not yet addressed it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Hypothetical means fake. You're flailing. Poor picked on white guy? Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Hypothetical does not mean fake. 

How would you test your position, if not with a hypothetical?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


_Hypothetical -  imagined or suggested, but perhaps not true or really happening:_

In other words, fake. Try coming up with an ACTUAL example. 

White guy, you're not a victim. Just. Stop.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Except the white guys have been the victims here. Your position is that it is because of politics not race.


So....


If you don't like me way of testing your position how would you test it?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, they really haven't. You playing a victim does not mean white people are victimized. Southern racists are not being victimized. Nazis aren't being victimized. You've jumped Sharknado.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




HOW WOULD OR CAN YOUR POSITION BE TESTED?

Mine would be easy to test. Show me a counter example of a group that gets treated the same, that is not white.

BOOM, I'm shown to be wrong. 


But, you can't dot that. Because it doesn't happen. 


HOW WOULD OR CAN YOUR POSITION BE TESTED?


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > IN THIS INSTANCE, you're completely full of shit.  If it was as clear as you claim, Kelly, Spicer and Trump would not have spent 3 days trying to spin his comments into something completely different from what Trump actually said that day.
> ...


Dumbfuck, if he was clear, he wouldn't have come out 3 times to make a statement about it. 

Do you ever not fluff him?

Ever???


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > IN THIS INSTANCE, you're completely full of shit.  If it was as clear as you claim, Kelly, Spicer and Trump would not have spent 3 days trying to spin his comments into something completely different from what Trump actually said that day.
> ...


_*"The Proud Boys were part of the Charlottesville Unite the Right Rally."*_

Ah, so that's who Trump meant were "very fine people." Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I just said he condemned some. But he didn't condemn all. Some of them he called, _"very fine people."_


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're shocked because you're prejudiced.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, you're the moron. Nazi's are a group. Her call was correct. You're the idiot who referenced them as a race.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Only racists argue otherwise.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, that's not clear. That's you, lying again.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




REally? Hypothetically if the media was lying it's ass off so much that people were believing he said the opposite of what he actually said, he would not come out to refute the "lies"?


Your point is absurd. 


You people told a lie, such a lie that it could easily have flipped the election. Thus, teh election is not legitimate.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Sorry typo, tHE Proud Boys were NOT part of the Charlottesville Unite the Right Rally.


Everything else stands.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I like it when you pretend to be too retarded to get a point. It makes you look retarded.



My point stands. Trump was not referring to ws when he said that, and you people lied to the American people about what he said, telling them he said teh exact opposite of what he said.

It was a huge lie, big enough to flip an election.

Thus, the election is not legitimate. 

FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Nope. I have made a judgement about liberals., AFTER exposure to them, as a group. That is not PREjudice, but POSTjudice. 

But if you tell me you are not going with the herd on this one, ok. Good for you. 

You do realize that you are in the minority of liberals on this one, right?


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I did not refer to them as a race. We were discussing a racial group, and I asked for other examples of racial groups, and the lib said, "nazis". not me.

My position is that his statement was senseless idiocy. I am ignoring it. Your desire to have me defend a statement that some dishonest lib said, is denied.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Circular reason much? Fucktard.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




you had people -- *and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists *-- because they should be condemned totally. But you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists. Okay? And the press has treated them absolutely unfairly.










						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





You lying dumbass.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, the media couldn't lie to anyone about this. Trump's own words are there for everyone to hear. Had the media lied, everyone would have known the media was lying. The media didn't lie -- you are. Trump never said what you claim he said. He never said he believed there were others there on the right who were not there for the Unite the Right rally.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You  dumbass liar.


"you had people --* and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -*- because they should be condemned totally. But you had many people in that group other than neo-Nazis and white nationalists. Okay? And the press has treated them absolutely unfairly."


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, Jason Kessler of the Proud Boys *organized the event.*  

Are you ever not a retard?

So it's the Proud Boys Trump thinks are "very fine people." I that why he asked the Proud Boys to stand by to take care of Antifa and the left?


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Whereas you are retarded and you're not pretending. Third time I'm saying this... he condemned some, he didn't condemn all. He didn't condemn the Proud Boys nor did he condemn neo-Confederates. 

So that's who he thinks are "very fine people."


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You prejudged me, ya moron. You're prejudiced.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Kessler was a ws who infiltrated the Proud Boys and tried to get them to come to the event. The Proud Boys leadership refused, because they are not ws and did not want to get involved. 

They eventually kicked Kessler out. 


The Proud Boys had nothing to do with this event, on either side. They are certainly NOT who Trump was talking about. 


You need to pretend to be too retarded to understand that Trump was talking about normal Americans, who support the historical statues, who are not associated with any fringe groups.


----------



## surada (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 
Several of them were arrested re: Jan 6th and demanded pardons from Trump.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Nope. It was clear from his speech that he was condemning all the ws types, as a category. 


You are using  your pretense of being retarded to support your lie, that he said ws are "very fine people".


Because you know that my point is correct. 


Such a vile lie, could have easily swung the election. Thus, the election is not legitimate.


FRAUD BY DECEPTION.


----------



## surada (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Poor Trump.. in 5 years he NEVER said what he meant. Bastard was just misunderstood.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Assuming a political position based on membership in a political movement, is not normally considered "prejudice". 

And when you expressed your non-conformity, I accepted it, and was supportive. 

Cease your faggotry whining about it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




We are discussing the Charlottesvill Riot, not the 1/6 Riot. Very different. 


Trump was very clear after Charlottesville, and condemned the ws and antifa who rioted, while expressing support for peaceful protestors of both sides, as "very fine people".


The vile media lied about that, and claimed he said that ws were very fine people.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I think he said and meant this.

"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


I'm just sad that the media lied to the American People about it.


----------



## surada (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Re: Charlottesville..Trump was wishy washy.. He wanted both sides to love him.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...





"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


Doesn't sound very wishy washy to me. 


Were you lied to too, or are you just a filthy liar?


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course you referred to nazis as a race. You really are that retarded.

*Correll:  *_Does that mean that you think that *Southerns* today do or do NOT have the right to celebrate their heritage?_

*sealybobo: *_Just like Germans shouldn't praise the Nazi's southerners shouldn't celebrate their traitor ancestors_

*Correll: *_What other *group* is not allowed to publicly celebrate their heritage?_

*Seawytch: *_*Nazis*_

*Correll: *_So no other racial or ethnic or regional groups who's right to celebrate their heritage is subject to veto by others, other than whites?_

*Faun: *_Nazi isn't a race, ya moron. _

_[emphasis added to highlight your ignorance]_​
See that? You didn't ask for a "racial group." You just asked for a "group." And you were given one -- nazis. And no, "Southerns" is not a racial group either. And you claim that whites can't celebrate their heritage is utter bullshit. I'm white. My heritage is from the north. I can proudly celebrate it. Southerns can't.  They fucking seceded from the United States and then fought against us. Even worse, they did so to sanctify slavery. Then they got their asses kicked. There is no pride in any of that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How many times are you going to point out Trump was talking about the Proud Boys and neo-Confederates but not neo-Nazis or white nationalists when he referred to them as "very fine people?"


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, Kessler wasn't the only Proud Boy to attend.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No princess...you have to come up with a non white equivalent and you can't. Nobody is trying to put up statues of non white *traitors*. The fact that Nazis and traitors to their country can't "celebrate their heritage" is because they were traitors and committed mass genocide, not because they are white. You're being a ridiculous caricature.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was clear to you because you're an idiot and a Trump fluffer. So most anything he says sounds good to you. He didn't say what you claim he meant; so all we can go by is what he said. And despite your hallucination that he was clear, he wasn't, as evidenced by him making another appearance *to clear up what he said.* He wouldn't have had to do that had he actually been clear. Then he put his foot in his mouth again, *because he wasn't clear* and had to come out a 3rd time.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, but the organization formerly known as the proud boys DID condemn the violence at Charlottesville and they did not attend as an organization. I accept that. Now let's see if Correll  can accept that rioters at BLM protests, who are disavowed by BLM, are not representing BLM...


----------



## surada (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I watched him..I thought he was wishy washy.


----------



## surada (Jun 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Nobody ever "understands" what Trump meant to say. That's why his hardliners are always making excuses or claiming he was making a joke. Trump DOES NOT want to be held accountable.. so he always leaves wiggle room.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 12, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, you came into this forum with all of your "opinions" in a row, and you have not changed your mind on any issue since the day you arrived.   You came in here praising Trump, and his race baiting campaign and you have been nothing but consistent in your praise of Trump, Putin, white nationalism, and decrying liberals as stupid and evil.

After exposure to "them" as a group, meaning you don't spend people who don't look like your or agree with you on a daily basis?  That is what fascism does.  It segregates the "undesirables" so the "real" Americans never have to see them, interact with them, and learn what their lives are really like.  

No wonder so you know so little about anything outside your bubble.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 12, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh the irony.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I dismiss your pretense of being too retarded to understand that I was referring to southern whites as a regional subset of the racial groups whites.


You are retarded, YES, I'm npot calling you a liar.


BUT, you are not THAT retarded. 


(I admit that I might be being dishonest here. You are really retarded.)



The Southern Whites rose up in rebellion and fought long and hard and bravely against great odds to protect their homeland from invasion.


There is plenty to be proud of there. That you cannot grant that to your enemies is you being intellectually immature.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




How many times you going to pretend to be too retarded to understand he was talking about ws as a category?


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yeah, I heard that there was another one.  You are just pushing the Big LIe.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Oh, good one. Pretending that the ONLY bad behavior that is worthy of being banned is treason, when there was only one civil war in this countries history.

It is of course, an absurd claim. There is plenty of behavior in the past, or people or groups that we celebrate who, by modern standards had major failings. 


If your position cannot be tested, it is not logical. It is a matter of blind faith on your part. Or just a big LIE.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your nitpicking is absurd. He was completely clear. You people are just lyign the BIG LIE.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your assumption that  I live in a bubble is amusing and wrong. 

Yes, I came here with my opinions of liberals "in a row" based on dealing with liberals before I was here. 

Nothing I have seen has given my any hope to change that. You people are just like other liberals I have seen other places. 


That you pounce on this, as though it means something, is just you being you, I guess.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Southern whites were traitors to their nation and they lost.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So name them. Name a group that did anything near as bad as being traitors to their nation over a need to own other human  beings. 

Nazis and traitors don’t deserve reverence. It’s not hard…if you don’t support what they stood for.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Southern white is not a race, ya fucking moron. You're crying like a baby over that and complaining how they're racially discriminated against but it's not because they're white. It's because of the actions of their ancestor. Again, I'm white and I do have a heritage to be proud of and no one cares. 

As others here have equated, they should be ashamed of their heritage like many Germans are. But not all Germans are ashamed of Nazi Germany. There are bigoted neo-Nazis who are proud of that period and who revere Hitler. And then there are bigots who support them. That's who you are when you support the ancestors of slave owning secessionists who are proud of their bigoted heritage.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


As many times as you're gonna claim Trump was too retarded to know that was a racist rally, organized by racists, sponsored by racists, promoted by racists, hosted by racists and attended by racists.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Uh, no, moron, there were more.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

It's not nitpicking, ya dumbfuck. You keep stating how he was near perfect (which is Trump lingo) and how he was clear. That's obvious delusion on your part as evidenced by him having to make three trips in front of the cameras in 4 days just to clarify himself.

No one is buying your bullshit. He said what he said. That's why it hurt his character.  It wasn't the news that hurt him -- it was his own words which exposed who he is.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Black southerners would love to erect a statue of Nat Turner. Like Robert e lee is a hero to white southerners, nat is a hero to blacks.

No matter what nat did he was justified. He was made a slave by guys like Robert e lee. Robert e lee was not justified to own slaves.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Correct. And afterwards, the nation as a whole chose a policy of reconciliation. Part of that was the acceptance of the South celebrating it's  Southern and/or Confederate heritage as a harmless expression of regional pride as part of the larger national Identity. 


Today, under the concept of multiculturalism, every culture is expected to live together in harmony, with each of us, retaining and celebrating our distinct differences while tolerating the celebrations and cultures of others.


EXCEPT, for whites. Sometimes, their celebrations are deemed BAD and they are NOT allowed to do it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Commies. Communists have a history of mass murder, and genocide and totalitarian oppression, but for some reason, they are allowed to celebrate their heritage, by wearing t-shirts and erecting statues, and celebrating May Day, and shit like that, and it is just fine.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Harmless? You continue even to this day to treat blacks like second class citizens down south. Still the poorest communities in the south are black and notice next to every wealthy white community in the south is a poor black community clearly cut off from the economic opportunities you whites have. But you let them cut your grass, work on your tobacco farms, cotton farms, maids.

And just like they hurt blue collar whites by hiring illegals, this has really hurt poor black Americans. Yes southern rich business owners hire illegals too.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Correct. Southern Whites are a subset of Whites. Southern Whites are not the only whites that get push back on their culture. Note this statue of Christopher Columbus and the liberals attacking it. But all the groups that get such pushback, are white.  That is my point. Would you like to address it, or play stupid some more?


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Got it. You think that someone would have to be retarded to not agree with you.


That does not change the fact that you people lied and are still lying about what he said.


That means that the voters were voting, making their choice based on FALSE INFORMATION.


Fraud by deception. THe election is thus, not legitimate.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The leadership of the group not only refuse to participate but barred it's members from going.


That you feel a need to lie about them  being there, could just be your reflexive bias to lying, or could mean something more.


Regardless, the Proud Boys, are irrelevant to this issue, and you are a lying asshole.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ask any black if nat turner is a hero they’ll say yes. Where’s his statue?


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Robert E. Lee was justified in fighting for his State. He did it very bravely and competently. Your inability to respect that, is you being a closed minded fool.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




If they put one up, would you respect a bunch of angry whites tearing it down? Or even having it torn down?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Nat turner did what he had to do. Do you blame him? Put up a statue celebrating him.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They wouldn’t allow it. Hence the hypocrisy


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes I would get why a statue of him isn’t appropriate. It offense too many people. Same as Robert e lee


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, victim, not "whites". Traitors and perpetrators of mass genocide don't get to "celebrate their heritage" in public. What they do on the dark web in their racist fan fictions is up to them as long as it stays there and out of the public square. Put all those monuments to traitors in a museum like the holocaust museum and set it as an example of what NOT to do.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You really are retarded beyond help. They are attacked for the actions they support.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not my hero. Not my statue to put up. If you put it up, I will not join a mob to tear it down. 

That is all that you get to expect from me, under the concept of multiculturalism.


BUT, it is something that I am supposed to be able to expect from you in return.

ANd you people are NOT living up to your side of it.


Did you always plan that?


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Plenty of territories and local governments utterly dominated blacks. If they want to put up a thousand such statues, we whites could not stop it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Can you give an example of something like that happening, whites to blacks, in say the last twenty or thirty years?


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



What about slavery? Is slavery a good enough reason to cancel someone or something?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, you don't "got it." I don't think that. There are many people who disagree with me here who I don't consider retarded.



Correll said:


> That does not change the fact that you people lied and are still lying about what he said.


Nope, the liar is you. Most notably, I'm going by what he actually said. You're going by what you _think_ he actually meant.



Correll said:


> That means that the voters were voting, making their choice based on FALSE INFORMATION.


Nope, you're lying again as the information wasn't false. There was a racist rally which led to a confrontation to counter the racists. Racism is evil. Fighting it is noble. Trump equated the two sides and idiotically claimed there were "very fine people on both sides."



Correll said:


> Fraud by deception. THe election is thus, not legitimate.


Nope, you're just crazy.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Doesn't strike you as odd that this only happens to whites?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And members went anyway. So to the dismay of their leader, there were Proud Boys there. So no, that's not a lie.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Plenty of territories and local governments utterly dominated blacks. If they want to put up a thousand such statues, we whites could not stop it.


That's what Tulsa residents thought in 1920.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's only happening to people who are celebrating oppression.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 No one and nothing is being "cancelled" . Where, except in deep dark places like the dark web where the racists play their cosplay, is slavery NOT condemed?


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump clearly condemned w.s.  You are inventing confusion where there is none. To stonewall in defense of your big lie.


*Trump*: " -- we condemn in the strongest possible terms this egregious display of hatred, bigotry, and violence. It has no place in America.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




So, to be clear. SLAVERY is enough reason for something to be "condemned"?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


To be clear, *slavery* is condemned. Yeah, the founding fathers were slave owners. That is not to be celebrated, but neither does it erase their contributions...more like balances it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


After how many days and a barrage of public pressure?I









						Trump denounces white supremacists after coming under fire over Charlottesville
					

Trump on Saturday condemned hatred "on many sides," which prompted backlash from both Democrats and Republicans alike




					www.cbsnews.com
				




His remarks occurred after the president came under fire for the way he handled Charlottesville two days ago. Mr. Trump on Saturday condemned hatred "on many sides," which prompted backlash from both Democrats and Republicans alike.​


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Interesting. I mention slavery, and you immediately go specifically to our Founding Fathers, with no mention of the many brown or black cultures or groups that have also practiced slavery.


YOu just demonstrated my point. That only whites' celebration are subject to veto from anyone with a whine, everyone else, is just allowed to celebrate as they see fit. 

That is different rules based on race, and that makes you, for supporting it, a racist.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




After zero days. The riot occurred sat morning, to lunch time, Saturday.  Expanded quote. I was not trying to trick you. 


*Trump*: "As I said on -- remember, Saturday -- we condemn in the strongest possible terms this egregious display of hatred, bigotry, and violence.



See, here we will see that your complaints are bullshit. You made a point that he waited days to condemn the riot. I just proved that that was not true. Now you will ignore this new information and hold to your position, without any adjustment. 


Because, your position is based, at best on blind faith, and at worst on knowingly lying in the fact of clear proof.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How many are revered by anyone? How many of these "black and brown" cultures have statues erected of them in public squares? 

Racism and genocide aren't cultures.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He waited days to condemn the perpetrators of the violence. He just can't bring himself to say bad things about his supporters no matter how heinous they are. (Without intense public pressure)


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Where does he say white supremacy? He said both sides were responsible for the hatred bigotry and violence. Not wants to see mention white supremacy.

And took him three days to do so. These events happened on Friday and Saturday when Trump said nothing until Monday when he gave his “good people on both sides” speech.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What egregious display was he referring to?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




How many are revered by anyone? Plenty. 

Ancient Egypt, Ancient Africa, Ancient Latin American Empires, just about every racial or cultural group that celebrates any ancient history, is celebrating slavers.


"We wuz kings"? Those kings owned slaves. 

And no one says boo about it, because people are given the right to celebrate their heritage and by the rules of multiculturalism, we are all supposed to tolerate it.

Except it seems, for whites. They sometimes, if someone wants to complain, they can be vetoed by others. 


Because whites have different rules, less rights, based on their race. 


It is called, racism.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Later the same day. FROM THE QUOTE YOU REFERENCED. 

I was not trying to trick you into that gotcha, You did that to yourself.

Days later, when he was more sure of the details, he got more specific. 

The ws are a pathetic fringe in this society. Who have not had a voice in national politics since the early 60s.


Trump's supporters are working class and middle class whites, mostly. That you want to smear them as ws, is you being a racist asshole.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Those cultures are not celebrating slavery. They are not erecting statues of traitors to their country *who fought to keep slavery in place*. You're flailing and failing. You aren't a victim.


----------



## surada (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Are you suffering?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




1. He gave his first condemnation on the same day. 

2. He says ws in other portions of the transcript. As has been posted here many times before. Do you need to see it AGAIN? You've ignored it hundreds of times, but I will be happy to post it again for you, to ignore again.

3. As I said, already, he spoke out against it, teh same day.

4. And he explicitly and clearly stated that his "good people" comment was NOT directed at ws.

5. YOu must have a very poor self image, if it does not bother you to pretend to be so stupid.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Man, you got it bad...it's kind of sickening to watch.  We watched him do it again and again...









						From Debate Stage, Trump Declines To Denounce White Supremacy
					

Asked to disavow white supremacists, President Trump addressed the Proud Boys directly, telling them to "stand back and stand by." He did not expand on what he meant.




					www.npr.org
				












						Report: Donald Trump won’t condemn support of David Duke, white supremacists: ‘I don’t know anything about him’
					

Update, 1:30 p.m., Feb. 28, 2016After his interview with CNN, Donald Trump tweeted that he disavows former Ku Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke’s support.“As I stated at the press




					www.theadvocate.com
				




Also disgusting that you would downplay a serious threat to our national security. 










						U.S. report warns of threats from white supremacists, militias
					

U.S. spy agencies warned on Wednesday of an ongoing threat that racially motivated violent extremists, such as white supremacists, will carry out mass-casualty attacks on civilians while militia groups target police and government personnel and buildings.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Are you serious? 

Well, it was a press conference about the Charlottesville riot. Here is the same quote, expanded to include the question. 


*Reporter*: "Was it terrorism, in your opinion, what happened?"

*Trump*: "As I said on -- remember, Saturday -- we condemn in the strongest possible terms this egregious display of hatred, bigotry, and violence. It has no place in America. And then it went on from there. Now, here’s the thing --



So, the press conference as about the charlottsville riot. THe reporter asked if "what happened" was terrorism.

Are you seriously going to pretend that you don't know what he was referring to?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Correct. The are celebrating other aspects or traits or accomplishments of those cultures, and just sort of ignoring the parts of them, that don't live up to modern sensibilities.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Some. Thanks for asking. But I see this as connected to an overall anti-white racism, that needs to be fought against.


----------



## surada (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why not jump on the bandwagon? Everyone is competing for victim status these days with Trumpies in the lead.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Cool. You found people that agree with you. 


What Trump really says about ws. 










						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





*Trump*: "Those people -- all of those people – excuse me, I’ve condemned neo-Nazis. 

*Trump*:  ...the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally.

*Trump*:  ...rough, bad people -- neo-Nazis, white nationalists, whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What was the display of bigotry from the left?


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So it's the Proud Boys and neo-Confederates who are "very fine people."

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Are you suggesting that I exaggerate my personal suffering, or that doing so would give my arguments more moral power?


Are you implying that, in your mind, that is the way things are done?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You are stonewalling. You have been stone cold busted as a liar. 


The election was not legitimate because of your lies. YOu stonewalling will not change that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, Trump never condemned them. That must be who he was talking about since there were no "very fine people" among the Unite the Right racists.


----------



## surada (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have never experienced discrimination or persecution and I lived in the Middle East for 2 decades.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes and? You can celebrate the South without glorifying the traitorous Confederacy. Those cultures don't erect statues to slavers and traitors.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump was clear that he was referring to non ws who supported the historical statues.

Your belief that everyone that was there was a ws, is fine. 

The bit were you LIE and say he said something he did not say, is you lying.


That you pretend to not understand this, is another lie.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




And that is relevant to my question how?


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm going by what he said and didn't say. He didn't condemn the Proud Boys or the neo-Confederates. He said there were "very fine people on both sides." Now we know who he was talking about on the right. Thanks again for clearing that up.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


_<crickets>_

What was the display of bigotry from the left?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump was clear that he was referring to non ws who supported the historical statues.

Your belief that everyone that was there was a ws, is fine.

The bit were you LIE and say he said something he did not say, is you lying.


That you pretend to not understand this, is another lie.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm going by what he said and didn't say. He didn't condemn the Proud Boys or the neo-Confederates. He said there were "very fine people on both sides." Now we know who he was talking about on the right. Thanks again for clearing that up.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Oh, sorry I missed that post.

Well, are you asking my opinion, or asking me to specify what Trump was referring to?

REgardless, I'm glad you are not denying that Trump was right to denounce the violence and hatred from both sides, including from the left. 


The point is, Trump denounced both sides for their bad behavior, the violent and hateful left (antifa/blm) and the violent and hateful right?, (w.s.).

As he well should have.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How about answering the question?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump was clear that he was referring to non ws who supported the historical statues.

Your belief that everyone that was there was a ws, is fine.

The bit were you LIE and say he said something he did not say, is you lying.


That you pretend to not understand this, is another lie.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It was a riot. I have no idea what particular act(s) he was referring to. 

He made a statement condemning the violence, bigotry and hate on BOTH sides. 


Nit picking over which act of bigotry from the LEFT he was referring to, is fucking stupid.


You are just trying to avoid dealing with the fact that he condemned the violence, bigotry and hatred, as he  well should have.


His response was nearly perfect and you are nit picking like the asshole you are.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm going by what he said and didn't say. He didn't condemn the Proud Boys or the neo-Confederates. He said there were "very fine people on both sides." Now we know who he was talking about on the right. Thanks again for clearing that up.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So what was this display of bigotry on the left he was talking about?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Proud Boys weren't there. Trump clearly condemned ws as a category. YOur denial of this, is you being a lying asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Answered above.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> The Proud Boys weren't there.


Sell stupid elsewhere.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And you could tell he was being very careful what he said and didn't say.  Because what he really wanted to say would frighten you.

And don't forget what he did say made Proud Boys very proud









						Proud Boys say they are 'standing down and standing by' after Trump's debate callout
					

On their account on the social media app Telegram, the Proud Boys appeared to take the statement as marching orders.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




How come they see it Faun but Correll doesn't?  It's because he's lying to us and Proud Boys is telling the truth.

And if they get it and we get it how come Correll pretends not to get it?  What's he not clear on?  Sure Trump said the right thing one day it's what he said the day before and after.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

You didn't answer. You evaded answering. Your non-answer was, _"I have no idea what particular act(s) he was referring to."_

Thanks for showing he lied about that too.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Correll's just a Trump sycophant. There's almost nothing Trump can say he won't defend. See my signature for further details.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And sure like all the people Trump used eventually he threw Proud Boys under the bus too.  No surprise.









						‘A Total Failure’: The Proud Boys Now Mock Trump (Published 2021)
					

Members of the far-right group, who were among Donald Trump’s staunchest fans, are calling him “weak” as more of them were charged for storming the U.S. Capitol.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Members of the far-right group, who were among Donald Trump’s staunchest fans, are calling him “weak” as more of them were charged for storming the U.S. Capitol.

In a Nov. 8 post in a private channel of the messaging app Telegram, the group urged its followers to attend protests against an election that it said had been fraudulently stolen from Mr. Trump. “Hail Emperor Trump,” the Proud Boys wrote.

But by this week, the group’s attitude toward Mr. Trump had changed. “Trump will go down as a total failure,” the Proud Boys said in the same Telegram channel on Monday.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The Proud Boys weren't there.
> ...




The Proud Boys were instructed by their leadership to NOT attend. Kessler was kicked out of the Proud Boys for being racist.


What part of this are you  not getting? 


Yes. ws would love to co-opt other groups because they are a fringe movement with no relevance of their own. 


Why are you trying to help them?


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





So, which is it? DId he SAY it or did he "didn't say it", but you know he meant it?

YOU PEOPLE DID NOT SAY WHAT YOU ARE SAYING NOW.


YOU LIED AND SAID THAT HE SAID, "WS ARE VERY FINE PEOPLE".

That is not what he said. 


You BELIEVE, that that is what he meant, But when you tell people that he said, what you THINK he meant, that is you LYING.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That is the truth. I don't know what particular act(s) he was referring to. 


You are fixating on this, to distract from teh fact that you LIED and are LYING about what TRump said.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are a faggot. I have disagreed with what Trump has said, many times or what Trump has done many times. I have often discussed them on this site. But they get buried under the idiocy you people throw out there, like monkeys throwing shit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And yet, they were still there. The Proud Boys don't get a pass just because they ignored their leader.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That has no relevance to anything in this thread. You are bringing it up, BECAUSE it has no relevance.


You people lied. You people lied  A BIG LIE.


One big enough to swing the election.


Thus, the election is not legitimate.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And I thanked you for showing he lied. There was nothing bigoted about the lefts' presence there that day. They were there to oppose bigotry and Trump, the idiot that he is, equated them with the right.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Here is a great example of what I'm talking about.  Does one person here agree with Monique?









						Netflix loses motion to dismiss Mo'Nique's race and gender bias lawsuit
					

Mo'Nique alleges that the $500,000 the streaming service offered her for a standup special "perpetuated the pay gap suffered by Black women."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## surada (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How sad and troubling that you really believe that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He said it, but then didn't say it soon enough.  And he said something different the day before and after.  Or he didn't say anything, which sometimes is saying something.

In the Greek community we have a saying.  My silence is your answer


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well Trump did a lot of shady things to win and while he was president.  So don't be surprised if we don't always go high when you go low.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There were exit polls…how many people listed Trump’s perceived ambivalence towards racists as a reason not to vote for him? (ambivalence he displayed over and over)


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Are you a Muslim?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 14, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The blob did get the INCEL vote...


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.



Oh, its the pure tinfoil dipshittery. And this thread is exactly where it should be: with the Truthers, Birthers, and Flat Earthers.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 14, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He got 99.9% of the racist vote. He wasn’t going to trade that for a minuscule increase in the black vote…he HAD to play footsie with the racists that supported him.

Trump lost because of COVID, period. If he had responded more effectively to the pandemic, he would’ve been reelected.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Trump lost because of incompetence. If he hadn't been incompetent, he would have probably been re-elected.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You're both right.  We all know if no covid Trump probably would have won enough states where he would have had to steal one or two states but not 5.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Any day now.


Any day now what? You'll finally get Trump for that russian collusion thingy?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Any day now.
> ...



Read the OP you stupid fuck.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 14, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Well yes, I meant his incompetence in response to  COVID.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Read the OP you stupid fuck.


Talking to yourself again? Lulz.
You're quite the triggered imbecile, kid.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Want to see Republicans be hypocrites?  Ask them if they want to make Juneteenth a holiday.  It should be.

*Juneteenth* is the oldest nationally celebrated commemoration of the ending of slavery in the United States. On June 19, 1865, a Union General rode into Galveston, Texas to announce that the Civil War had ended, and slaves had been freed.

Do a search for how Republicans feel about celebrating this holiday.  They're against it.  But they want to celebrate Robert E Lee?  Seems like they didn't learn their lesson all these years later.  Makes me think Republicans would still own blacks if they could.  Slave owners didn't all stay down south.  Some migrated north after the free ride was over on the backs of slaves.  They had to fend for themselves.  Today you can see their kin at Trump rallies all over the country.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Read the OP you stupid fuck.
> ...


You still confused about what the topic is?  Go have your specialist explain it to you, retard.  Lulz.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You still confused about what the topic is?


I've made the topic your hypocrisy, dumbass. You're just too stupid and triggered to realize it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > You still confused about what the topic is?
> ...


How exactly am I being hypocritical? Lulz.

Watch carefully. This is the part where you run away or fail to answer the question. Which one is going to be?  Go on.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> How exactly am I being hypocritical? Lulz.
> Watch carefully. This is the part where you run away or fail to answer the question. Which one is going to be?  Go on.


Sorry, chowderhead, if you're too dim to see what I did, no amount of education will enlighten you.
However, since I'm in a charitable mood, I'll explain:
You gave a smart-ass snarky remark about the election fraud being exposed "any day now".
Then you get all hypocritically triggered when I mention that you dimwit libtards did the same thing for 4 years regarding russian collusion.
Deny it all you'd like, it just makes you look more the fool than you already are.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


That’s nice. Now show me where I said that I thought anything was actually going to come from the Russian collusion thing.

Come on now, junior. Don’t you run away now.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> That’s nice. Now show me where I said that I thought anything was actually going to come from the Russian collusion thing.
> Come on now, junior. Don’t you run away now.


I see you took the route of the braying ignorant fool. Have a great day, dumbfuck.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > That’s nice. Now show me where I said that I thought anything was actually going to come from the Russian collusion thing.
> ...


Yea I didn’t think you would be able to answer that one either.  You idiots aren’t hard to predict.

How about instead of making up stupid arguments that you’re incapable of defending, we call this what it REALLY is: you’re upset that you lost the last election.  

Cry for me you little bitch.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Lol. F'n imbecile, I wasn't on the ballot in the last election.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Whatever you need to tell yourself. You’re clearly upset with the outcome.  Aren’t ya you little bitch?


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself. You’re clearly upset with the outcome.  Aren’t ya you little bitch?


It's adorable that you're trying to trigger me by calling me a bitch. Was that your title when you were in prison?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you need to tell yourself. You’re clearly upset with the outcome.  Aren’t ya you little bitch?
> ...


Hey you little bitch, how are you enjoying this Biden administration?


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hey you little bitch, how are you enjoying this Biden administration?


As much as I'd love to trade jabs with you all day, you lack the intellectual capacity to make it entertaining. Enjoy your bliss, son.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So, rumor has it 200,000 votes are missing in Maricopa County. You know ballots than cannot be found cannot be counted. It is already a fact released a  while ago the boxes were short up to 17%.

They are counted before they go into that box. Could be a lot of explaining going on. Illegal ballots or misprinted ballots will also be evidence of fraud. The audit should finish by the end of this week.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you little bitch, how are you enjoying this Biden administration?
> ...


Right. Because it’s so intellectual to say “Ur stupid” before running away like a coward. You have nothing and you’re clearly upset. 

Enjoy the next four years, loser. Keep those MAGA tears flowing for me.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


“So rumor has it…” lol.

Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Prepare for GA. audit.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Any arrests yet?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So naive.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Done trolling yet?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Hey, theres a lot of candy in the piñata.  You keep presenting it...don't be surprised when people beat the ever-loving shit out of you.  

So no arrests yet?


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



The sun will rise in the west before that happens.  
All those republicans who agreed with the capitol riot are already traitors.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You will be the traitor when fraud is proven.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



No. No more than you would be for supporting the overthrow of democracy. 
And make no mistake, that's what it was.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


You are the ones stopping democracy from working. Blocking the audits, a Constitutional right destroys democracy. Taking political prisoners is not democracy either. Dumbass.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



Lets be clear: the standing GOP argument is that Kamala Harris* -all by herself-* regardless of votes, certified tallies, or electoral votes, gets to decide if she wins  reelection in 2024.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No one is saying that. Congress proved themselves complicit with the fraud Jan 6th.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



Nonsense. Trump and the GOP argued that the VP, *all by themselves*, gets to decide which electors are accepted and which aren't. And if they don't like the electors from a given state, they can recognize alternates who will affirm their own victory rather than whomever won the State or who the State recognizes as the winner of their electors.

If Pence genuinely had that power, then per your own batshit reasoning, Kamala can decide -all by herself- if she's been re-elected in 2024.

Way to paint yourselves into a corner with your own delusional pseudo-legal gibberish.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s amazing is how republicans dont seem to mind trumps illegal behavior. That line he crossed should make him unelectable but I don’t think it has.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...



Oh, they delight in it. See, conservatives have crossed a threshold of criminality, where they believe that any action they take.......any criminal act, any act of corruption, any act of violence, is justified if it serves their conception of 'freedom' and 'liberty'.

And they'll straight up tell you all the crimes they plan on commiting: its whatever they're accusing Democrats of doing. Their accusations, in the minds of many conservatives anyway, justify their OWN commissions of the very crimes they accused democrats of committing.

They've essentially given up on democracy. And now eagerly crave an autocracy, under their leadership. Where those who disagree with them are stripped of their rights and freedoms. Where any result that doesn't produce this is 'fake'.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 14, 2021)

Skylar said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Completely ass backwards. The fascists in power are destroying democracy.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


By encouraging MORE people to vote?

Dems want as many people voting as possible......because they know they have a vibrant, growing ideology that can compete in the market place of ideas and convince people.

Republicans have essentially given up on democracy, endevoring to make it more difficult, inconvenient and time consuming in hope of reducing turn out. They've gone so far as to criminalize *giving water* to people in line to vote. Which all has the stench of rot and decay on it.......its a tell that republicans know their fetid beliefs can't compete.

As Lindsey Graham so deftly admitted:

_"The demographics race we’re losing badly. We’re not generating enough angry white guys to stay in business for the long term."_


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...



From Brietbart???? 
You have to be kidding. Brannon should be in jail with the rest of them.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That's what I was saying. Get the government out of using discrimination to level the playing field and in cases where someone is discriminated against, let the courts sort it out.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




SUre they do. The few isolated individuals that disobeyed their leader, did not represent the group. 

That you can't admit that, or anything, is because your entire position here, is bullshit build on top of lies. 


You admit one gleam of truth, and you fear it will all come crashing down.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Me not knowing what specific actions or events he was referring to, does not show that he lied. 


AND, it is worth noting, it really doesn't matter if he was or was not accurate or honest about the action of the lefty rioters.


BECAUSE THE POINT IS, THAT YOU PEOPLE LIED ABOUT WHAT HE SAID. 


All you are doing here, is trying to distract from that fact, and/or get the thread so bogged down, that is gets closed.


Because you know that you have no real defense for your actions AND you know that the op's point is correct.


You committed fraud by deception, and thus, the election is not legitimate.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


See the sand?  Go pound some


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 15, 2021)

Skylar said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So true.  They used Bill Clinton lying about a blowjob to justify all their lies.  They cry about voter fraud all while trying to attempt election fraud.  Like stealing a state.  Trump tried to steal Georgia this last election and Bush did steal Florida in 2000.

Trump said Democrats are soft on illegals and meanwhile his resorts hire illegals.  He's the problem.  Illegal employers.

They love to say Bill signed NAFTA but ignore that Reagan, Bush and Republicans invented it and all of the Republicans signed it.  Not all Democrats signed it.  Cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




That  your post was irrelevant?

No, it's not sad. It's true. Hell, it is a happy truth. 


Go out side and play.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So Trump supporters get a pass for storming the Capitol if Trump opposed them doing so?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


With smart phones being as good as they are, it should be easy to prove if someone is being abusive in the work place.  Start taping.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



But that is not what you people have said, nor is it your standard position on this issue.

Your position is a lie, ie that he said something he did not say.


That you look at what he said, and deep down, you just "know" that he meant something else, does not give you the right to tell other people that he actually said what you THINK he meant.


AND, it is worth remembering that you are an extremely partisan and ideological lefty, who is probably not a fair judge of what your  enemies are thinking.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Seriously. WTF is wrong with you people? You finally ask a real question, that actually addresses the point of the thread, and you just have to add bullshit partisan filler.


ASK IT AGAIN, WITHOUT THE PARISAN SHIT.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You people are weird the way you are focused on INCELs.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

The one lying about what he said is you. You're the one making up he _meant_ there were non-racists there when he himself never once said that. To cover for your lie, you then claim he was clear about it; but that too is an obvious lie as he made at least 3 separate appearances to clarify his position. And I asked you what was bigoted about the left because he tried to portray *both sides* as bigoted, which they weren't.  That too was a lie.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You people are delusional. White Racists have been completely marginalized since the mid 60s. Which is why you people are so focused on fighting them. 

Trump would love to have more of the minority vote. Hell, it has been a common point of discussion that without being able to do that, republicans are doomed as a national party. 


Your lie here, is part of a larger lie, that republicans are wacist, so that you people can keep your lock on the minority votes.


You are lying assholes like that.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




If that was true, they would not have put so much effort into lying, and holding on to lies.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> All you are doing here, is trying to distract from that fact, and/or get the thread so bogged down, that is gets closed.
> 
> Because you know that you have no real defense for your actions AND you know that the op's point is correct.


LOLOL 

Now you're projecting. In reality, *you're the one* who started talking about Trump's "very fine people" comment. *You're the one* who kept posting about it, trying to bait the thread to talk about it; until someone did. *You're the one* who knew what direction this argument would lead to if someone took your bait. *You're the one* who hijacked this thread. Now you cry like a baby over trying to get the thread closed due to *your* actions.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, I would admit it if I didn't believe he was being racist.  You are the extreme partisan.  I'm about as moderate as you're going to find.  Sure I lean left but I'm not the left like you are the right.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > All you are doing here, is trying to distract from that fact, and/or get the thread so bogged down, that is gets closed.
> ...


It's like he's arguing semantics when we all know what Trump was saying.  Proud Boys got the message.  Us liberals got the message.  Only Republicans who want to pretend their party isn't racist and think they are slick try to suggest otherwise.  And they work very hard at it.  Look how many pages this thread has gone.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's not a lie, dumbfuck. There were 2 sides. One side was a bunch of racists who went to rally in an attempt to unite various factions of racists. Trump said some of them were _"very fine people."_


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He's been trying desperately to get this thread shut down by diverting away from the thread topic.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Me not knowing what specific actions or events he was referring to, does not show that he lied.


AND, it is worth noting, it really doesn't matter if he was or was not accurate or honest about the action of the lefty rioters.


BECAUSE THE POINT IS, THAT YOU PEOPLE LIED ABOUT WHAT HE SAID.


All you are doing here, is trying to distract from that fact, and/or get the thread so bogged down, that is gets closed.


Because you know that you have no real defense for your actions AND you know that the op's point is correct.


You committed fraud by deception, and thus, the election is not legitimate.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump supporters as a group do. THe individuals who did it themselves, are responsible for their actions.

Other people, who had nothing to do with it, either individually or as a group, are not responsible.


NOt sure what part of this, is hard for you to understand.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We're sick of this.  Trump says something nasty or politically incorrect but he says it in a slick way and you think we're stupid?  He said there were very fine people at a Klan rally.  Get over it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are the liar. 




*Trump* I’ve condemned many different groups. But not all of those people were neo-Nazis, believe me. Not all of those people were white supremacists by any stretch. Those people were also there because they wanted to protest the taking down of a statue of Robert E. Lee."

*Reporter*: "Should that statue be taken down?"

*Trump*: "Excuse me. If you take a look at some of the groups, and you see -- and you’d know it if you were honest reporters, which in many cases you’re not -- but many of those people were there to protest the taking down of the statue of Robert E. Lee.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course it shows he lied. He claimed the left there that day was bigoted. Even you can't say how they were bigots because they weren't.  They were there to counter bigotry.

He lied.

And you simply lack the character to admit he lied even when it's as obvious as him calling anti-bigots, "bigots."


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > All you are doing here, is trying to distract from that fact, and/or get the thread so bogged down, that is gets closed.
> ...




It is a powerful, THE MOST POWERFUL example of how your side's entire world view and political positions are based on a series of really BIG LIES. 


So, yes,  I reference it a lot. 


He said one thing, you people told the American voters that he said THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF WHAT HE ACTUALLY SAID.



And I don't want the thread closed. I can see that that is one of your goals, because you fear the Truth the way a vampire fears the sun. If not more so.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Great, then you admit the Proud Boys who attended the rally are responsible for their actions -- and Trump says they're"very fine people."


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I believe that you  believe it. 

My point is, that when you tell someone what you THINK he meant, instead of what he actually said, 


that is you lying.


And, in this context, taht was a very powerful lie.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't know how many times we need to go over this ... but ... he didn't condemn the Proud Boys and he didn't condemn the neo-Confederates. So now we know who he thinks are _"very fine people."_


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, he said there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




When he said he was NOT talking about ws. and you people told the voters that he WAS talking about ws, 


that is not "semantics", that is you people lying. 


If we were wacist, as you retards keep insisting we are, then why are you defending an obvious lie, instead of presenting real evidence of it?


MMMMM?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





*Trump*: Not all of those people were white supremacists by any stretch. Those people were also there because they wanted to protest the taking down of a statue of Robert E. Lee."

*Reporter*: "Should that statue be taken down?"

*Trump*: "Excuse me. If you take a look at some of the groups, and you see -- and you’d know it if you were honest reporters, which in many cases you’re not -- but many of those people were there to protest the taking down of the statue of Robert E. Lee.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't know how many times we need to go over this ... but ... he didn't condemn the Proud Boys and he didn't condemn the neo-Confederates. So now we know who he thinks are "very fine people."


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Why are you so focused on pretending that Proud Boys were a part of the event?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Plenty of non ws support historical statues.


Your pretense otherwise, is you being retarded.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




And again, you try to move the goal posts from ws to wacist.


The type of dishonest tactic that dishonest people use, when they know they are getting their asses kicked.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Proud Boys weren't even there, and he was clear about condemning ws. 


White Supremacist is not a group, it is a category of groups and people. That you focus on him not individually naming one small group of them,

is you grasping at straws. 


It is pathetic and weak. Be a man. Admit that you have been stone cold busted as lying.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just answer the question. I provided the links to Trump’s inability to condemn racism until public pressure gets too overwhelming.

Trump did not lose because people thought he gives tacit approval to racists that support him. Trump lost because he pretended COVID was no worse than the flu.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He wasn’t willing to condemn racists because they supported him. We all know it.

All Republicans are not racist. Most racists VOTE Republican. That is nobody’s fault but Republicans.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Members of the Proud Boys organization were there. Are you saying that the group is not responsible for the actions of individual members within that group? Do you apply the same standard to BLM?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




That was not the question you asked. Interesting. 

Trump lost because you convince people that he was a ws or wacist, based on lies. 


The "very fine people" lie, is just the clearest and most powerful example of it. 


Pro-life blacks alone, would have put him over the top. But you  convinced them that Trump (and republicans) are evul wacist who hate them. 


It is a good plan for you. The only downside is it divides American into warring tribes. 


The people who died in the race riots of the last four years? They died so that you dems could win elections.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




He repeatedly and clearly condemned ws. 

Your denial is you being a liar.


That you lie, shows that you fear that if the voters knew the Truth, they would vote against you.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Very few members, against the express direction of the group's leadership.

Your need to pretend that your enemies are w.s. if you being afraid of Truth.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No because you do the same shit.  You're always telling us he didn't say what we heard him say.  What he said is "what you think he meant"

When he stood up before a crowd of armed and furious people he had invited to Washington and told them there was a crime in progress under the Capitol Dome — “and if you don’t fight like hell, you’re not going to have a country anymore” — Donald Trump didn’t really mean it. It was, well, metaphor or something.

When he said “it is up to Congress to confront this egregious assault on our democracy” — the formal counting of electoral votes in a legitimate election was to him an assault on democracy — he wasn’t actually urging his people to do anything about the so-called assault. He wanted them to just let it go.

When he told his assembled minions, “we’re going to walk down, and I’ll be there with you, we’re going to walk down, we’re going to walk down” to the Capitol, he meant it figuratively. Indeed, Trump wasn’t with them after all.
When he said, “You have to show strength and you have to be strong. We have come to demand that Congress do the right thing and only count the electors who have been lawfully slated, lawfully slated,” and trained the rabid mob on the Capitol Building, he fully only expected them to peacefully plead for a redress of grievances.

When, with the ransacking and siege of the Capitol well in progress, with lawmakers in danger and police under siege, he called the insurrectionists “very special” and said “we love you,” he meant it as a backhanded rebuke.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because they were.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dimbfuck, I never said otherwise.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, I'm being honest. Trump condemned white supremacists.  I'm giving him credit for that. What he didn't do, was to condemn all racists. Even worse, he equated racists with those who oppose racism. That's what got him in trouble.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You can fall for your own lies but don't expect others to be as stupid as you. Again, there were Proud Boys at that racist rally.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didn’t ask the question again. You are positing (without evidence) that Trump lost because he was lied about regarding Charlottesville. I simply gave you the actual, evidence based, reason he  did lose. It wasn’t because it was accurately reported that he can’t bring himself to condemn even the most heinous of his supporters until public pressure required it.









						Trump pollster says Covid-19, not voter fraud, to blame for reelection loss | CNN Politics
					

Former President Donald Trump lost reelection over voters' dissatisfaction with his handling of the Covid-19 pandemic, his own pollster said in a post-campaign report, disputing the key argument Trump has repeatedly made that he lost because of voter fraud, despite a lack of evidence.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Only after public pressure. Each and every time he was first asked to condemn someone or some thing having to do with white supremacy he equivocated. When public pressure over his equivocation would mount, then he would come out with a prepared statement. (Prepared by someone else)


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Funny how you just blew right past the BLM reference. BLM has also condemned violence and the rioters at their protests and yet you want to associate those rioters to BLM.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Me :" What he meant was this".

You: " He said this".

NOT THE SAME.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Bullshit.


Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




SUre you did. That is just you lying, again. YOu filthy lying whore.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Nothing to add except applause.  100% truthful


----------



## candycorn (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


He told the hate group to stand by....and we saw what happened on 1/6.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Trump did not say that ws were "very fine people".  That is the lie that you people told and are still telling. 

Your stupid  games, are just that, stupid games.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Proud Boys are not hte only people who troll you morons like that.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Despite the constant race baiting from lying fucktards, like yourself, Trump managed to double his support from black male voters. 


What could he have done, if you lying fucktards had not been lying so much and black male, (and other minority voters) had been able to judge him on his actual policies and record as opposed to your filthy lies?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




if you can't be honest about this, "and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists"

what are the odds you can be trusted to tell the truth about "only after public pressure" or " he equivocated"?


Rhetorical question. You are a horrific liar. Your words, your judgements, have no weight.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I've found that liberals are very dishonest and if presented with multiple points, will ignore teh one that hurts them them most and respond to other points. 


I've discussed blm at great length on this site. It is retarded to pretend that I am afraid to address ANYTHING about them.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




If you people can't be honest about the meaning of this"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists"

then nothing you say, has any weight.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Wow....some serious name-calling there.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Let's talk honestly here.   IF trump did not cause the Jan 6th insurrection, that means those people rioted on their own, inherently violent people, unsafe people who need to be removed from safe society.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 15, 2021)

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Or be allowed to still own guns.  

That would be terrible if these folks had to be stripped of all of their weaponry.  LOL


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I posted links, cultist.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can imagine Correll as the driver of the car, can’t you?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 15, 2021)

lol. cortroll still throwing a tantrum. da libruls did not understand twumps genius utterings? that's a shame.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh look, another dodge. Are the people that riot and do violence part of BLM despite BLM condemning the violence and rioting and telling people to protest peacefully,  yes or no?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I posted "The Future is Female...and she may have dark skin" once and he fucking short circuited.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yea imagine if he didn't purposely use race to divide us.  He gambled and it didn't pay off.  Funny thing is if it weren't for the pandemic his gamble would have probably paid off.  He would have been re elected most likely if not for the pandemic.  None of us think the racist talk he did for 4 years was the final straw.  It turned some people off but we believe it turned a lot more whites like you on.  

So Trump just got fucked by the way he handled the pandemic.  Otherwise his Hitler styli tactics would have worked in his favor.  There must be a god.  Yes god gave us corona to get Trump out of office.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

^^^ Dumbfuck is now denying photographic evidence.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Quote me......


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He said racists were "very fine people."


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Moron, they're bragging, not trolling.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You've been called out on this lie before, trumpster. Trump did not double black male support. He went from 13% in 2016 to 19% in 2020. That's not even close to double. And among all blacks, he went from 8% to 12%.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


There's absolutely zero doubt what inspired their revolt...


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Thank you,  you stupid liar.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You people lied as a group and stuck and are sticking to your lies, even when the actual transcripts are repeatedly shoved in your face.


NOTHING YOU SAY, about any situation with any  ambiguity has any credibility.

No, that is not strong enough,

Anything you say, in any situation with ANY ambiguity, has ANTI-CREDIBILITY.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Like the fraud in GA.?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 I absolutely adore how reporting exactly what Trump said is “lying” about him.  Would you like more links about Trump’s tacit approval of racists? Okay!









						Analysis: Why won't Donald Trump condemn white nationalism?
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Why doesn't President Donald Trump just unequivocally condemn white supremacists...




					apnews.com
				




_The president was silent when journalists asked whether he rejected the support of nationalist groups.

That silence was cheered by the white supremacist website Daily Stormer: “When asked to condemn, he just walked out of the room. Really, really good. God bless him.”_

What does it tell you when the racists believe he supports them?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


You are perpetuating a lie. Go get yourself a treat, and get off the internet. Thanks.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, just reporting on what the former President said and did. Whether or not Trump actually is racist we may never know. There is plenty of evidence to support the theory that he is, but the racists believe he is. What does that say?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Your reporting is a lie. Period.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


He’s on tape…over and over and over. The racists that believe he supports them are also on tape.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Trump denouncing it is on tape too. You lose. And this racist crap, how many racists do you know? How many in your town are white supremacists? You have nothing but the garbage you are fed. Your are the problem, not the solution.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




As I have stated before, imo, blm has a long record of calling for "protests" that "just happen" to turn violent. 

So, yes, BLM is responsible for the violence in their name, for a number of reasons, that do NOT apply to the Proud Boys in this example.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Err, no, I didn't. YOu made a point, like an assshole, and I addressed it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




i just stopped reading there. YOu people can't tell the difference between "NOT THEM" and "THEM".

Or you just lie about it. 

EIther way, you claiming he did that, in means less than nothing. It probably indicates that it did not happen. 

I certainly don't remember it that way, and I'm not the lying asshole here.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




A photo of a guy that was kicked out of the Proud Boys, for being racist, attending a ws event, that the Proud Boys were told to NOT attend, is not evidence that the "Proud Boys" attended.


You are a lying whore.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Said the man that can't tell the difference between "not them" and "them".


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The OK sign was never a ws symbol. That was always a troll. YOu are a moron.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, he wasn't alone....


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Among a group of racists, he said there were "very fine people." It's on video ... wanna see?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




lol!!! Imagine if people like you, who pretend that "not them" meant "them" where not constantly interpreting EVERYTHING as wacist and beating the panic drums, constantly,


were instead telling the truth about TRump, so that he could be judged on his excellent economy and good policies, what he would have done.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's a hand gesture commonly used by Proud Boys to identify themselves as Proud Boys. 

Dayum, you're fucking retarted.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




It tells me that real, white racists, have been completely marginalized since the mid-60s and are desperate and/or dishonest. 


You are the people that can't tell "not them" from "them" when it comes to a chance to call your enemy wacist, so YOUR opinion has zero weight. 


FUCKING ZERO.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




These people can read Trump saying "not them" and believe he said, "them".

And they expect us to give their opinions any weight? 

They are either delusional, or lying whores. 


Possibly both.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You will never "know" because you can interpret "not them" as "them", in your search for "evidence" to support your self serving conclusions.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




YOu can, you have, listened to him saying "not w.s." and you though he said, "w.s.".


You are either utterly insane, or an utterly shameless lying whore.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Proud Boys number, at least in the thousands. YOu show me ONE guy, who was kicked out, in a room with with like maybe 8 other guys, and what? I supposed to believe that they are all Proud BOys, and that they define the group, not the leadership or the thousands of other members, because, it is useful to you to pretend that?


And let's not forget, you are one of the people that can read, "not them" and believe you read "them", so your opinion is worthless garbage.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, we've discussed your lies for quite some time now. Time to move the discussion forward.


You are a filthy liar and your words and claims have no value. 

I am willing to consider your arguments based their internal logic or lack there of.


Your words have no value in of themselves.


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Nope. It is the old symbol for OK, and some 4 chan trolls wanted to see if they could make fools of people like you.


Hey, look, A white supremacist.






You retard.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

You're fucking deranged, con. 

Like it or not ... accept it or not ... there were Proud Boys there.

Even funnier, I notice for the last page or so, you've started a new thing about how Trump said, "not them," and how we don't know the difference between "not them" and "them."

Sooooo.... I scanned all three transcripts from Trump's press conferences; and whatdya know?? The words, "not them" cannot be found in any of them. You lied. You fucking made that up falsely claiming Trump said, "not them." He never did. YOU did. Why? Because even you know you're a fucking retard who lost this argument from the moment you first diverted the thread with it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck...









						Okay Hand Gesture
					

A common hand gesture that a 4chan trolling campaign claimed in 2017 had been appropriated as a symbol meaning "white power." Used by many on the right--not just extremists--for the purpose of trolling liberals, the symbol eventually came to be used by actual white supremacists as well. Caution...




					www.adl.org


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Right. Proud  Boys, because they were flashing the ok symbol, which you believe to be a ws symbol.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You didn't read the article, did ya, dumbfuck?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Words from someone like you, that can read "not them" and think they read, "them"?

Why would I do that?


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because you're not just a retard, you're a liar too. You claim he said, "not them." I checked the transcripts -- he never said that. YOU said that and falsely attributed to him.

Just like your lie that Trump gained twice as much support from black males that was easy to disassemble, so was this.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You act like I couldn’t have guessed your answer. I knew you would be a raging fucking hypocrite. You really didn’t have to prove it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Oh, I think we could know. Like if the Apprentice tapes get released. 

It is a fact that the racists believe that Trump is one of them. What does that tell you?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You retard. 









						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





 "I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Probably because it is obvious. You don't believe BLM either. And you know that the Proud Boys did order their members to not attend and they did kick out the one guy that did. 

So, yeah, it would be easy to guess my answer.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


If there was anything on those tapes it would have been released before the election. And where are these racists at? Chicago, where the Black mayor refuses to talk to white reporters?


----------



## Correll (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




No, you are too warped to tell the difference between, "not them" and "them". THe problem is not Trump but your fucked up thinking.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh, there is something on those tapes. Why else would he fight so hard to keep them secret?


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Lying dumbfuck, "not them" is not found in there. You lied. You said that, Trump didn't.

And I have many times agreed he condemned some of the racists. But he didn't condemn them all. He didn't condemn the Proud Boys or the Neo-Confederates. That must be who he thinks are _"very fine people."_ What a sick fuck he is.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope. Easy to guess you’d be a raging hypocrite.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The racists believe Trump is on their side. Why?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Where are the racists hiding at? Do you see racists in your daily life or do you just hear about them 24/7 from a media intent on destroying this country? Wise up, this is not a racist country.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're lying again, lying dumbfuck. There were more Proud Boys there besides Kessler. Kessler was thrown out because he organized the event. But He didn't go alone.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You're lying again, lying dumbfuck. Trump never said, "not them."


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I never said it was a racist country. It is a country that contains racist though.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Proud Boys descended into dysfunction after US Capitol riot, new messages show
Proud Boys descended into dysfunction after US Capitol riot, new messages show


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


There will be more when our children are taught CRT.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So teaching students a theory about how systems in this country, especially the justice system, have racial bias built into them will create MORE racists? You’ll have to explain that one, genius.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well you think the election was stolen so we aren't taking you at all seriously anymore.  Anyone who thinks the election was rigged is an idiot.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You mean like the lie that Biden was corrupt in Ukraine?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Do you agree there were a lot of very fine people at the Black Lives Matter protests last summer?  Most of them were just there innocently and peacefully protesting in hopes of eradicating white supremacy and build local power to intervene in violence inflicted on Black communities by the state and vigilantes.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Yeah, but you got to give him mad props for his unique explanation as to how it was “stolen”.  Using his logic, Hillary Clinton had the election stolen from her in 2016 because of the outrageous lies Trump told about her her.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And didn't Trump steal the GOP nominee from Ted Cruz when he accused Ted's father of being involved in the Kennedy assassination?

Trump tried to steal the election from Biden too by trying to get Ukraine to lie about Biden.  Don't think he did that?  There's even tape of Rudy calling Ukraine and pressuring them days before Trump made that "perfect" call.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




_“Ted Cruz didn’t win Iowa, he stole it,” Trump (@realDonaldTrump) tweeted. “That is why all of the polls were so wrong and why he got far more votes than anticipated. Bad!”_

Same dipshit, same batshit, different election. 'They stole it!!' is Trump's go to for any election he loses. Does this ring any bells?

_“Based on the fraud committed by Senator Ted Cruz during the Iowa caucus, either a new election should take place or Cruz results nullified,” Trump wrote._

Dipshits are gonna dip, I guess.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Yeah, but we have a whole new dipshit, Correll , claiming Trump lost because the “MSM” lied about Donald Trump and what he said in Charlottesville. That would mean Trump stole the primary from Cruz because he lied about Cruz’s father and it would mean that he stole the 2016 election from Hillary Clinton because he lied about her constantly.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...











						Trump has repeatedly been endorsed by white supremacist groups and other far-right extremists, and they've looked to him as a source of encouragement
					

Trump's refusal to explicitly condemn white supremacist groups during Tuesday night's debate follows a similar pattern.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Its the exact same reasoning from Trump: any election he loses, be it a caucus or a national election.......is stolen and must be nullified.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




At a guess, because he knows that dishonest assholes of the type that see "not w.s." as, "w.s.", will be going deep diving in them "looking" for shit to throw at the wall. 

And by "looking" I mean, lying their leftard asses off about.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




He condemned them as a category. Your denials are of a type of lie, crafted by retards designed to only be believed by fellow retards who don't mind lying to themselves.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Two different groups. One is credible, the other is not. That is not me being hypocritical. 

That you don't understand that, is you playing stupid troll games.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You trust what w.s. say? Like when they claim to be endorsing various dems, as they sometimes do?


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




In the mouth of a leftard, it is a meaningless word. Anyone, well, any white person that... they have a reason to smear as wacist, is, in their mind, wacist.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Are you trying to imply that all those people in that room, are all Proud Boys? Or are you just talking shit? 


Cause, I didn't claim he was by himself at that rally. You say the stupidest shit. 

And by "you" I mean "you  libtards".


The Proud Boys were not, as an organization, part of the Charlottesville riot. Their leadership realized that it was being organized by w.s., and did not want to be part of it, and ordered their members to stay away.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...











						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


You, are retarded.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Or maybe we just don't consider watching youtube videos with our mouth open to be 'research'.

I'll stick with every official count, recount, hand count, forensic audit, official tally, certified result, and the actual electoral results, thank you.

As would any rational person.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




The discussion, right now, is focused on the Charlottesville Riot, which the Proud Boys were not part of, and has nothing to do with.

That you bring up another incident, more than three years later, makes no sense.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Said the man that doesn't know what "not" means.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I am open to the possibility that some of them might be, "very fine people", but more importantly in the context of this discussion, 


it is not whether or not I believe it to be true, but whether or not I can understand that TRUMP said it, regardless of whether or not I agree with him.


See, even if I disagreed with him, that would not change whether or not he said it. And I would not then claim that he did NOT say it, just because I did not agree with him.

That you don't understand this, is literally insane of you. ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Re:The OP, to make a BIG LIE stick, you need to control the means of information. Trump does not. He can talk some shit, that don't mean nothing. 

YOU PEOPLE, can make it stick, even when it is the most absurd shit, like pretending that "not w.s." means, "w.s.".


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...











						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





 "and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


Faun, with all due respect, 


you are fucking retarded.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You sure about that? Cause you read "not w.s." and thought it meant "w.s.".


Was the person that wrote that a liberal? Cause you people are either profoundly retarded, or utterly soulless liars.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Question, Mr Rational Person, 


In this quote indicating that the person saying it, is talking about w.s., or NOT w.s.?


 "and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists"


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Because only he can legit win an election.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

"As a category"  ..... 

Now you're making up more shit to cover him for what he didn't say. And had you not been hallucinating, he wouldn't have said he condemns white supremacists AND he condemns the KKK AND he condemns neo-Nazis. He would have said he condemns all racists. But he didn't say that. YOU'RE claiming he said that to make up for the fact he didn't. He clearly condemns some, but not all racists. Some, he thinks are _"very fine people."_


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


And that's the crisis of legitimacy facing conservatives. They're so far down the conspircy rabbit hole, that they can no longer conceive that they could actually lose.

In their fragile world view, only that which affirms their belief system is legitimate. Everything else is fake. And I mean *everything*.

Its the most snow flake perspective you can possibly imagine. And why so many conservatives are convinced that so much of the world is against them. These are very fragile people that don't handle things well outside their safe spaces.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Proud Boys were there. Deal with it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So? We've already established it's the Proud Boys and neo-Confederates he thinks are _"very fine people"_


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No. That is not established. We have established the Jan. 6th was a set up.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


If the tapes don’t show him being a racist douche, what’s the worry?


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And by 'established', you 'allege'.

Allegations are like assholes.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


If audits will not show Biden is a fraud, why worry? Like I said before, if those tapes had anything they would have been before the election.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Allegations were good enough for 2 impeachments. You are dumb.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 Nope. Completely and totally makes you a hypocrite. 

Unlike Trump with his white supremacist supporters, BLM condemns violence and rioting. BLM doesn’t call rioters “very fine people” nor does BLM tell rioters that they “love them”.

They *are* two different groups. One (BLM) condemns rioting and violence and the other group (Proud Boys) seeks out or commits the violence.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Neither of which went anywhere. Just like your Big Lie.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It’s not what they say, it’s what they do…









						Years of white supremacy threats culminated in Capitol riots
					

CHICAGO (AP) — Amid the American flags and Trump 2020 posters at the U.S. Capitol during last week's insurrection were far more sinister symbols: A man walking the halls of Congress carrying a Confederate flag...




					apnews.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just pointing out how violent they are...unlike BLM who advocate peaceful protest and condemn rioters.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


It is your lie that is failing. There are 13 states that want forensic audits.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Trump had more media coverage in 2016 than all the other candidates combined. Trump now has at least three media outlets and a Russian President dedicated to broadcasting his lies. Argument fail. (And you still have zero evidence to support your claim. No poll, survey, interview, nothing)


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You don't want forensic audits, as you've ignored any such audit that has ever been done. Like the one done by the Maricopa County Election Board, lead by republicans.....which found no irregularities.

You want to ignore any forensic audit that contradicts your conspiracy. Any election result, any hand count, recount, any offcial tally or certified result, any electoral vote, from anyone, regardless of party, experience, position or expertise....

*.....if they don't ape your conspiracy.*

Just like any other conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I told you those audits were done with Dominion there. The company being audited. The means shit and are as useless as you.

And you can recount illegal ballots as many times as you want, dummy.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Non partisan audits by accredited auditors were already conducted. Would you accept a partisan audit of 2016 Florida ballots by Hillary supporters as legitimate?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I told you Dominion was there. A severe conflict of interest. Those audits cannot be trusted. You would think by now you would know that. That is why other audits are being done. Doh!


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




blah, blah, blah, BULLSHIT. 


YOU PEOPLE SAID HE SAID, THAT "W.S. WERE VERY FINE PEOPLE" WHEN HE SPECIFICALLY EXCLUSED W.S. FROM HIS STATEMENT. 

For you to whine like a faggot NOW, about not making a completely listing of all specific w.s. groups, is just you being an asshole.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


What you told me was another conspiracy theory you could't back up....to support the first conspiracy theory you couldn't back up. Remember, its not just Dominion you're ignoring. 

You've ignored EVERY official vote count.

EVERY recount

EVERY hand count

EVERY forensic audit

EVERY official tally

EVERY certified result

EVERY electoral count

EVERY court decision on the topic. All the way up to the Supreme Court.

And it doesn't matter the source. Republican, Democrat, Trump appointee, Obama appointee, trial judge, federal judge, Supreme Court, election board (republican led or otherwise), secretary of state, or election manager.....*.per you, they're all 'fake' if they don't ape your fantasy.

 And you don't know what you're talking about. *So why would I ignore every source that you do? Especially when these sources that contradict you are ACTUALLY experts?


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Meanwhile, nearly every lib heard "not w.s." and was convinced they heard, "w.s.".


And the ones slightly less crazy, still are lying about it, just a slightly less delusional lie.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So what if they were “there”? They didn’t conduct the audit. It’s their machines. Proprietary software and hardware. I wonder if they’ll sue AZ Republicans for handing over their proprietary shit to unqualified morons.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Said a man that can read "not w.s." and believe he read "w.s.".


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are just lying more. Your words have anti-credibility.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You people have shown, a lot, that you are filthy liars that would claim that ANYTHING, is wacist.


Like retarded monkeys throwing shit at a wall.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


All the corruption explains all of that. Trump was defrauded and it will be proven.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Meanwhile, you didn't bother to disagree with anything I've said. 

_And that's the crisis of legitimacy facing conservatives. They're so far down the conspircy rabbit hole, that they can no longer conceive that they could actually lose.

In their fragile world view, only that which affirms their belief system is legitimate. Everything else is fake. And I mean *everything*.

Its the most snow flake perspective you can possibly imagine. And why so many conservatives are convinced that so much of the world is against them. These are very fragile people that don't handle things well outside their safe spaces._


I can understand your reluctance to disagree with any point I've made. As conservatives have largely given up on democracy.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Or.....Trump, an unpopular president presiding over a weak economy in the midst of a raging pandemic...

_.....just lost._

Again, when you hear hoofbeats, think horses. Not zebras.

Your super elaborate, wildly complicated international conspiracy is entirely unnecessary. In addition to be overwhelmingly contradicted by evidence.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You think that. But you are also one of the libs that don't know the meaning of the word, "not".


So, your opinion has no credibility.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Democrats gave up on democracy when they challenged the first audit. It is a right to question an election. The reason does not matter.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Scamdemic. They saw you idiots coming. You were had. Not all that hard to do, is it?


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




We were talking about what they said. I asked you a simple question. Do you believe what they say?


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Only a fool would believe that BLM truly advocates "peaceful protests" and is serious when it condemns rioters.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



So the pandemic was part of your election conspiracy too, huh?

Your explanation just got orders of magnitude more far fetched and wildly elaborate. So none of the 600,000 plus people who have perished from COVID actually died?


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes, the Proud Boys were there. You lying about them will never alter that reality...



			https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/extremist-files/group/proud-boys[/list]
		


_They are known for anti-Muslim and misogynistic rhetoric. Proud Boys have appeared alongside other hate groups at extremist gatherings such as the “Unite the Right” rally in Charlottesville, Virginia._​


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You've ignored every forensic audit that has ever been done if it didn't back your conspiracy. Just like you ignored every election result, vote count, certified tally, recount, hand count, or court case that contradicted you.

*Which would be all of them.*

The only common denominator....is your desperate, willful ignorance.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Sure, negative coverage. 

LOL!! "Russia president"?  So funny to see lefties red baiting. 

THe big Three, Big Tech, Hollywood, Cancel culture, your side's grip on the means of information is strong and you are growing ever more abusive and tyrannical in your exercise of it. 


Support my claim? You people are pretending to not know what "not" means. 


lol!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You keep repeating that and I keep acknowledging he said that. I also keep repeating he didn't condemn the Proud Boys or the Neo-Confederates because he thinks they're very fine people.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Slobbers the lying idiot who claimed Trump said "not them" even though Trump didn't say that.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Oh, how convincing. You found another lying whore to support your lies.


Does that guy also pretend to not know the meaning of the word "not"?


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I keep repeating the truth, you keep repeating your lies.


I am a good guy, you are a fucking asshole.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

You *were* saying _"not them"_ and _"them."_ I'll accept you dropping that as your way of apologizing for lying.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You're a lying sycophant. Tell me again how Trump said, "not them," because I couldn't find that in any of the transcripts.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




LOL. Are you pretending to be so retarded, , that you can't make the connection between "them" and "w.s.", in context?


It is amazing the way you feel so comfortable, pretending to be profoundly retarded.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Oh? A setup by who?


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Sure. Hell, I'll do better. I'll link in the transcripts and cut and paste the exact point, you faggot retard.










						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Pelosi, the FBI, politicians and all in all other high ranking traitors.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Talk about being fucking retarded. 

"w.s." can be, and is, white supremacists 

"Them" can be anybody there, including the counter-protesters.

And still, Trump never said that. You lied. And you got caught lying. You should at least try to deal with that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Other than dementia, who knows why you keep repeating what I've acknowledged? Meanwhile, what you can't refute is the fact he didn't condemn the Proud Boys or the Neo-Confederates because he thinks they're _"very fine people."_


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...









Your pretense that you cannot follow the context, is dismissed. YOu are retarded. YOu are not THAT retarded.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Those audits can't be trusted but an audit by "stop the steal" Trumplicans who won't let the media other than "stop the steal" OANN observe and even let a losing "stop the steal" Trumplican who lost a race in the same election he's auditing, review ballots -- can be trusted.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Spits the lying idiot who doesn't know what quotes are and doesn't know the meaning of the word, "them."


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Proud Boys weren't even there, and as to "neo-confederates" they would have been lumped in with the others, obviously. 

Your nitpicking is the act of a stonewalling retard.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


The ballots themselves will be the immutable truth. Plus the ballots missing will not be counted. Fraud happened and the ballots will prove it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Trump was referring to the non w.s. supporters of the historical statues AND the non blm opposers of the statues, when he made his comment. 


He was clear on that.


YOu are a lying whore.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And now we see he meant the Proud Boys and neo-Confederates are who he thinks are "very fine people."


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You've been crying that for 7 months now and haven't found a single fake ballot yet.

Not one.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are just a troll spamming.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

You're lying again. Trump never said anything about "non w.s. supporters of the historical statues."

YOU say that about him even though he never said that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nah, I'm exposing you lying to cover for Trump who said racists are "very fine people."


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, the one lying is you -- falsely claiming Trump said things he never actually said.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


While you don't know the meaning of the word, _"them."_


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Uh huh. If the Apprentice tapes have him flat out using the N word as alleged, you’ll defend him anyway. It’s your job as sycophant.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Have you ever used the word? I do not expect the truth from you but I thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ah…so they say it but don’t mean it. The Proud Boys don’t say it but of course  they mean it, right? Do you even take yourself seriously?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh probably when I was a kid and thought I was being cool or some stupid shit. Not since turning about 8 or 9.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No sugar it wasn’t negative coverage. Jesus H Christ on a raft you live in upside fucking down world.









						Research: Media Coverage of the 2016 Election | Shorenstein Center
					

The Shorenstein Center on Media, Politics and Public Policy produced a multi-part research series analyzing news media coverage of candidates and issues during the 2016 presidential election. The reports were authored by Thomas E. Patterson, Bradlee Professor of Government and the Press, with...




					shorensteincenter.org
				



*Key findings:*


During 2015, major news outlets covered Donald Trump in an unusual way given his low initial polling numbers—a high volume of media coverage preceded Trump’s rise in polls.
*Trump’s coverage was positive in tone—he received far more “good press” than “bad press,” *largely in the context of the “horserace,” centering on his growing crowds and momentum. The coverage helped propel Trump to the top of Republican polls.
The Democratic race in 2015 received less than half the coverage of the Republican race, partly as a result of journalists’ focus on Trump.
Bernie Sanders’ campaign was largely ignored in the early months but, as he began to get coverage, it was overwhelmingly positive in tone. Sanders’ coverage in 2015 was the most favorable of any of the top candidates, Republican or Democratic.
_*Hillary Clinton had by far the most negative coverage of any candidate*_. In 11 of the 12 months, her “bad news” outpaced her “good news,” usually by a wide margin, contributing to her increasingly unfavorable poll ratings in 2015.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Time for my favorite question. What are you morons doing here? Why bother with a conspiracy theory repeating the same tired excuses that everyone has said they do not accept? If there was no fraud why are you wasting your time?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I will tell you what is upside down. People being persecuted for their political beliefs. Your own government telling us questioning what they are saying makes you a traitor. How dumb are you people? A child can see this kind of crap. It is not patriotic and it is un American.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Individual proud boys were there. If the exact same situation applied to BLM we know you would be a raging hypocrite on the subject.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That’s not happening. People are being prosecuted for breaking the law not persecuted for political beliefs.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



People being persecuted....by whom? And how?

In my experience, the conservative perception of persecution is wildy exaggerated. The folks that are trying to control them encourage them to feel attacked and taken advantage of by....well, pretty much everyone.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Time for my favorite question. What are you morons doing here? Why bother with a conspiracy theory repeating the same tired excuses that everyone has said they do not accept? If there was no fraud why are you wasting your time?



Ah, we've reached the 'if I'm wrong, why disagree with me' phase of the conspiracy.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Time for my favorite question. What are you morons doing here? Why bother with a conspiracy theory repeating the same tired excuses that everyone has said they do not accept? If there was no fraud why are you wasting your time?


Making fun of you imbeciles and laughing at you is fun, that's why.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


He can't comprehend the distinction.  That's why he said what he said.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




And this is where you pretend, AGAIN, to be profoundly retarded.

"*but you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides.* You had people in that group. Excuse me, excuse me. I saw the same pictures as you did. You had people in that group that were there to protest the taking down of, to them, a very, very important statue and the renaming of a park from Robert E. Lee to another name."


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Nope. You are lying, using your supposedly retardedness as a excuse for your being unable to understand simple english.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




He said "not the w.s." and you are insisting that he said, "the w.s.", because you are a lying whore.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Sure, I do. He was clearlly and explicitly NOT referring to w.s. 

That is the crux of your side's BIG LIE.


You claim he was referring to w.s as "very fine people" when he was explicitly NOT referring to "them".

YOu are a lying whore. All of you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Again, you are so uninformed I wonder why you are here. People in solitary confinement for trespassing. The illegal raid on Giuliani. The 20 agents that went to an actors house for just being there on Jan. 6th.

When you get even close to a clue, come back, until then you will continue to look like a fool.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, and on one side were the Proud Boys and neo-Confederates he thinks are "very fine people."


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, pointing out you lied is not a lie.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Now you're lying again saying I denied he condemned white supremacists even though I acknowledged he said that. 

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




LOL!!! Dude. You can listen to a tape of Trump saying, "and I'm NOT talking about w.s." and you hear him say, "and I am talking about w.s.".


So, how can we even discuss tapes? You imagine what you want to hear, or not hear. 


NOt to mention, if America was half,...no, a TENTH, as wacist as you retards claim to believe it is, you would not have to be searching for evidence of it is secret tapes and hidden dog whistles. YOu would be able to point to formal government policies and laws, that require racist discrimination.

Like Affirmative Action and Disparate Impact Theory.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Spits a liar who claims he said, "not them."


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




We see the same behavior in this very thread. You lefties are insanely dishonest liars. We on the other side, are not.


Dude. Get a grip. You  are the bad guys. You are lying whores, spreading hate and division. 

That this is consistent across teh board with different groups of lefties, is not surprising.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


_*"We on the other side, are not."*

LOLOLOL 

That's another lie. The truth is-- you just can't stop lying.

_


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Dude. When people like you can lie about something as obvious and clear as when Trump said, "and I am not talking about w.s.", then nothing any of you, about ANYTHING, has any weight.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




This is the only incident I know of, when the Proud Boys' leadership, ordered their people to stay away from an  event that turned into a violent riot. 

If there were HUNDREDS of similar events, like with blm, they would have less credibility.


That any of this is confusing to you, 

I don't know if that is just how fucking goofy you people are, 

or if this is more of that lying you guys do at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




More fucking lies, that A won't fool anyone , and B. won't change the way it escalates teh conflict.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...











						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sorry, you’re confusing me with someone else that you’re having that conversation with.

He could say it, spell it and send it up in smoke signals. You would remain as slavishly devoted as you are now.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Uh Oh. Somebody’s getting pissy and mad and threatening again. You ARE a caricature…


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




BUT, you pretend that "w.s." is, I don't know, some sort of formal group name, and then you claim that that meant that he, since he did not list all possible groups or labels of ws. he meant that some other w.s. were "very fine people".


ANd now that I call you on your retarded bullshit, you fade back, and pretend that, of course you weren't saying THAT.


Standard libtard two step.

FUCK YOUR BULLSHIT YOU FILTHY LIAR.











						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				





"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Faun. The way you lie, the way you stone wall, the way you are constantly and always a troll asshole, 


you know you are the bad guy(s).  


We on the other hand, the other side, opposite you libtards, we deserve some consideration of our words and opinions as likely being stated in good faith. 


Because we have not demonstrated beyond a shadow of a doubt, that we are filthy lying whores, that have anti-credibility.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You lefties do tend to blur together. 

Not being someone who hates me and is as much of in your face assholes as you people are, makes Trump the easy one to support as opposed to evil leftards like yourself.


----------



## Correll (Jun 16, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




When you start putting people in jail based on partisan politics...

yes, people will get angry. 


That you think... you can just say words and that will mean anything, while you are imprisoning your political enemies, 


is you kidding yourself.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

BREAKING: Arizona Audit Update -- Paper Ballot Evaluation Process Will FINISH IN 10 DAYS OR LESS
					

The hand counting of 2,089,563 ballots in Maricopa County concluded on Monday, ending the first part of this historic Arizona audit. The remaining paper evaluation process will be finished in the next 10 days or less. @ArizonaAudit Tweeted an earth-shattering update on Wednesday afternoon. At...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



Now people can stop asking when fraud will be proven.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you wouldn't care if Trump was on tape saying the N word.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sorry, Vlad, that's not actually happening. People who rioted and tried to break in and kill members of Congress and the Vice President are being charged with the actual crimes they committed. 

You can shake your fists in impotent rage all you want. Law breakers are still going to go to jail and you still won't do shit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
> 
> 
> On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr
> ...


Now we know it's the Proud Boys and neo-Conservatives he thinks are _"very fine people."_ Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Says the liar who falsely claimed Trump said, "not them."

Falsely claimed I denied Trump condemned white supremacists.

Falsely claimed he's the one being truthful.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BREAKING: Arizona Audit Update -- Paper Ballot Evaluation Process Will FINISH IN 10 DAYS OR LESS
> 
> 
> The hand counting of 2,089,563 ballots in Maricopa County concluded on Monday, ending the first part of this historic Arizona audit. The remaining paper evaluation process will be finished in the next 10 days or less. @ArizonaAudit Tweeted an earth-shattering update on Wednesday afternoon. At...
> ...


LOL

How can we stop asking that when your link didn't say there was fraud?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: Arizona Audit Update -- Paper Ballot Evaluation Process Will FINISH IN 10 DAYS OR LESS
> ...


The audit is not over.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOL

Fuckbubble, but you just said we can stop asking when fraud will be proven. Now you admit you STILL can't prove it.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Illegal.....according to who? No court has found the raid on Gulliani to be illegal. The warrants were issued by the courts and served by law enforcement offers. All of which is perfectly legal.

Remember, you're profoundly ignorant of how the law works. So you offering us your legal opinion doesn't amount to much.

And by 'tresspassing', I assume you're talking about the attack on the capitol in which 4 people were killed, the secret service had to evacuate Pence to protect his life, all to prevent the Senates lawful constitutional duty of concluding the electoral count?

That's a bit more than just 'trespassing'.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You're welcome.

Do you have the balls to admit that you wouldn't care either, either way?


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




They are being investigated and targeted far more aggressively than other rioters of the last 4 years. 


Based on partisan politics.


That makes anyone serving time, from that, political prisoners.

Your denial of this fact, is irrelevant. 


It might help you avoid facing your responsibility for the escalation in the political conflict in this country.


But, self delusion is not normally considered a good thing.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
> ...




You are stone walling to hold to a lie. A very divisive and harmful lie. A very big lie.


A lie so big, that is undermined the legitimacy of the election.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Silly semantics and two steps, all in defense of a Big Lie, and in hopes of getting this thread shut down.

I see you got it moved to COnspiracy Theory, which is nonsense. 


This is obvious truth, and that it is not acceptable to the Conventional Wisdom is  a sign of how sick we are, as a society.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump must stick to his BIG LIE that the election was rigged.  For the sake of his brand.  It's important his followers believe he was robbed otherwise, Trump's a loser.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I imagine "impotent rage" will be the name of his new sock account at some point.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I don't think he must. In fact, as we see Biden develop a record, and we see that the China Virus was developed in that lab, when liberals ridiculed the idea as conspiracy theory,


I think that Trump, once again, can run on the issues in 2024, and crush either Biden or Harris.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If not why does he stick to his lie that he didn't lose?  You can't seriously believe he believes it do you?  YOU don't believe it do you?  In all 5 states?  I guess then you'll believe anything.  And that's why he sticks to his big lie because you continue to believe it.  If even you guys knew he lost maybe he'd stop saying it but because you continue to follow a loser...


How come you didn't follow Bush after he lost?  You certainly defended him just as much as you are defending Trump now.  I remember you guys loved Bush until Trump started knocking him and Jeb.  And you loved Romney and McCain too until you didn't.  You guys aren't very loyal.  In fact if you could find a better representative you'd drop Trump in a heartbeat.  How about Matt Gaetz?


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Why ask questions if you answer them all?

You want to ask me a question, ask it and then wait for the fucking answer. 


MY ANSWER YOU  ASSMUNCH. .


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How would you know why he sticks to the big lie?  Do you know him?  No you don't.  Clearly you don't because you think he's a good person who cares about poor Americans.  He gave you crumbs then doubled the number of corporations who now pay zero taxes.  And because gas is $1 more a gallon now you want to go back.  Sorry baby but it costs money to go Green.  We had to close that pipeline.  Fuck those jobs.  Like Trump punished states who didn't vote for him, Biden is punishing oil workers for backing Trump.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, that's no lie. The liar is you, making up what you *wish* Trump had said and claiming he said it when he didn't. He never condemned all of the racists at that racist rally. He did condemn some of them; but others he called, _"very fine people."_


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That was your goal which is why you kept trying to divert this thread, which was about voter fraud, to be about Trump calling racists "very fine people."

Congrats, diversion successful.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Yes, as a matter of fact...









						Pennsylvania Man Charged With Voter Fraud For Casting Ballot For Trump Under Dead Mother’s Name
					

The Republican said he voted illegally “to reelect President Donald Trump.”




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's exactly right. That's exactly what it's about. That why Trump made up unfounded  accusations of election rigging in the 2016 primaries... made up unfounded accusations of election rigging in the 2016 general election... and made up unfounded accusations of election rigging in the 2020 general election. He literally made up unfounded accusations of election rigging in *every* race he ran in. He literally said the only way the election is valid is if he wins. And his acolytes swallow every last drop.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh, I would care. I would care because it would prove you even more wrong than you already are. And then your non-caring would prove me right about you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What pisses me off about Republicans is their ability to act like Nazi's and then call us Nazi's.  From their racism and nationalism right down to their insurrection which reminds us of Hitler's Beer Hall Putsch.  Nazi's were white/Arian racists and so are Trump supporters.

I was looking up this BIG LIE and what do you know.  Another similarity between Trump and Hitler

Where did the term "the Big Lie" come from?​It comes from Adolf Hitler, actually. In _Mein Kampf_, he accused Jews of spreading lies about how the German army performed in World War I.
The historian Zachary Jonathan Jacobson wrote about it in The Washington Post a few years ago:
_Adolf Hitler first defined the Big Lie as a deviant tool wielded by Viennese Jews to discredit the Germans' deportment in World War I. Yet, in tragically ironic fashion, it was Hitler and his Nazi regime that actually employed the mendacious strategy. In an effort to rewrite history and blame European Jews for Germany's defeat in World War I, Hitler and his propaganda minister accused them of profiting from the war, consorting with foreign powers and "war shirking" (avoiding conscription). Jews, Hitler contended, were the weak underbelly of the Weimer state that exposed the loyal and true German population to catastrophic collapse. To sell this narrative, Joseph Goebbels insisted "all effective propaganda must be limited to a very few points and must harp on these in slogans until the last member of the public understands."_


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did Trump come to adopt the term?​This is another irony.
There have long been warnings about Trump's lies. That Jacobson story in the Post is from 2018. Trump falsely claimed after the 2016 election, which he won, that millions of people had illegally voted for his opponent, Hillary Clinton. Leading up to the 2020 election, Trump again routinely asserted that voting in the US would be rigged against him, and afterward, when he denied his loss, critics began using the term "the Big Lie" to describe his rejection of the factual world.
Trump, master propagandist, has since seized the term from his critics and now routinely uses it to claim it is he who is the victim of untruths and conspiracies. "The Fraudulent Presidential Election of 2020 will be, from this day forth, known as THE BIG LIE! " he said in a statement issued by his PAC on May 3.
Since then, Trump's use of it to claim his own persecution has arguably eclipsed its use to warn about his lies as a form of propaganda.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Let's get him back on subject.  The Big Lie

In Trump's telling, the big lie is that the election was stolen from him. A lie as massive as the stealing of an election with hundreds of millions of voters requires a bunch of smaller lies Trump's used to sow doubt about the election.
CNN's Facts First team has been writing about Trump's specific election lies for many months, first leading up to the election, which he falsely claimed was rigged, and after he lost, when he falsely claimed it had been stolen in a variety of ways, all of which have been disproved. Look atthis fact check from Daniel Dale, which addresses these crazy quotes, none of which are accurate:

"... millions of ballots that have been altered by Democrats, only for Democrats."
"All of the mechanical 'glitches' that took place on Election Night were really THEM getting caught trying to steal votes."
"700,000 ballots were not allowed to be viewed in Philadelphia and Pittsburgh which means, based on our great Constitution, we win the State of Pennsylvania!"
In every key state he lost, Trump has pushed an explanation, sowing doubt without actually proving anything.
In Georgia, he claimed, there were suitcases of ballots, the state didn't verify signatures, there was general mass cheating, military ballots went missing.
That's just Georgia.
In Trump's mind, there were also dead voters in Michigan, "fake votes" in Nevada, Pennsylvania had more votes than voters, Detroit had more votes than voters ... when you view it in totality, it feels desperate.
Some of the smaller lies require some more explanation, such as Trump's idea that he won with "legal votes" and that illegal votes led to Biden's win. In clear human errors, he saw vote theft.
*2. There was a massive technological conspiracy to rig the election.*
A key element of Trump's system of lies is that the voting equipment and software company Dominion Voting Systems was biased against him, had "bum equipment" and helped rig the election.
Dominion has since sued Trump campaign lawyers and Fox News and accused other Trump allies of spreading falsehoods. When mail-in ballots Trump had discouraged were counted and Democrats gained ground after the early hours of election night, he saw a conspiracy: "surprise ballot dumps'!" and "finding votes!"
This notion was revived in the Arizona audit, where Trump this past weekend seized on the idea that an election database had been deleted. The auditors hired by the state GOP acknowledged on Tuesday that it had not been.
*3. Theories and wild claims pushed on the internet find their way into lawsuits and are then pushed by Trump.
4. Investigators are biased, too.*
Just as recounts that found no change to the election results were labeled by Trump as frauds and hoaxes, a review of the January 6 insurrection launched after his election lies can only be slanted. Trump turned hard on a bipartisan agreement to investigate the insurrection.
"Republicans must get much tougher and much smarter, and stop being used by the Radical Left. Hopefully, Mitch McConnell and Kevin McCarthy are listening!" he said in a statement.
*5. Trump supporters questioning the results are just being good citizens.*
In the growing case of collective amnesia many Republican lawmakers are developing about the January 6 insurrection, there's the idea that the people who stormed the Capitol were just concerned and wanting to be heard. Similarly, the lawmakers who voted to throw out the election results were just channeling the concerns of voters who think the process might be flawed, despite the lack of evidence there was any actual fraud.
McConnell and McCarthy, who as Senate and House minority leaders are the two top Republicans at the federal level, had both been critical of Trump's false claims on the election and had previously criticized the insurrection in strong terms.
But now that it's clear many Republicans are willing to tolerate, and potentially believe, Trump's lies, McConnell and McCarthy are finding ways to support his views. Both, for instance, turned against the agreement struck for a January 6 commission, which many Republicans had, at least in principle, supported.
"Republicans must get much tougher and much smarter, and stop being used by the Radical Left," Trump said Tuesday night after both leaders had come out against the commission. "Hopefully, Mitch McConnell and Kevin McCarthy are listening!"
There is no room for rejecting Trump's Big Lie, as Republicans who do so are ostracized by the party leadership.
Trump's big lie worked​The sham audit in Arizona continues, although behind closed doors, unlike the open counts and recounts of ballots the first time. A similar "forensic review" of ballots in Georgia is being pushed by allies of the former President.
Polls suggest a majority of Republicans -- 55% in an April Reuters poll -- think Biden's victory was the result of illegal voting or rigging.
"What is perfectly clear," wrote CNN's Harry Enten after examining the data, "is that Republicans' lack of faith in our current election infrastructure is a direct result of Trump's historic efforts to undermine the legitimacy of the 2020 results."


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Regarding Trump's Big Lie, there has been a benefit for Democrats.... thanks to Trump, Democrats took control of the Senate. Thanks to Trump, many Republicans in Georgia didn't bother to vote in the runoff because they lost faith in our election process.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And why bother voting in next years midterms if our elections are rigged?  Deep down they know Trump's a liar.  Some of them anyways.  Like I don't think Correll is stupid I think he's a clever liar.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Funny, you dismiss the idea that it would be possible for me to have any insight into his mind, and then you talk about your insight into his mind.


All without a hint of irony.


Like I always say, liberals have all the self awareness of a potted plant. IF that potted plant is dead.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Keep saying wacist like a retarded child. Say it enough and you might convince people that there must be something to it.

After all, that is part of the Big Lie concept. CONSTANT repetition of the Lie, until people believe it. 


And it has worked and is continuing to work for you.


You ever give any thought to the cost of your little games, faggot?


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




And now some more word games, trying to confuse w.s. with wacist, just so you can continue to try to gin up some confusion, when Trump was super clear.


You are an asshole. And  a liar.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Dude. Did you really misunderstand that, or are you just talking shit now?


Do you have the balls to admit that it would not matter to YOUR OPINION on Trump, either way, whether the tapes supported your assumptions or contradicted them? You evasive shithead.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> What pisses me off about Republicans is their ability to act like Nazi's and then call us Nazi's. From their racism and nationalism right down to their insurrection which reminds us of Hitler's Beer Hall Putsch




It reminds of that because of a combination of confirmation bias and stupidity.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh? What cost?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You saying it doesn’t make it true. PROVE it.


Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well that’s just dumb. Of course it’s not gonna change my opinion of him. I already think he’s one of the worst people on the planet. The question is will it change your opinion of him? I think the answer is no it will not. You already don’t care that he is a racist piece of shit. You’re not gonna care when it’s proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Got it. You are too stupid to even be aware of the cost.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, you're lying claiming Trump said things he never said.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Apparently there is no cost or you would have said what that cost is.


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Do you realize you just admitted that your opinion of Trump is not fact based?


----------



## Correll (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...












						PolitiFact - In Context: Donald Trump’s ‘very fine people on both sides’ remarks (transcript)
					

On Aug. 15, 2017, President Donald Trump held a press conference to discuss an executive order he had signed on infrastr




					www.politifact.com
				




"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, you've clarified when he said there were "very fine people" among the Unite the Right crowd, he was speaking of Proud Boys and neo-Confederates.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The old "what Trump meant was..."

Where he’s spoken up on the issues, he’s been reckless. He has taunted our neighbor Mexico, cozied up to an increasingly aggressive Russian President Vladimir Putin, spooked our South Korean allies, suggested that China is going to “rape” our country, and confused and startled Europe with his inconsistent and mystifying comments on NATO.

If Trump is elected, we would have four years of spokespeople saying “What the president meant to say,” It would be impossible as a spokesperson to maintain your credibility with reporters and by extension the American people.

Donald Trump on Wiretapping, and Four Other Times He Didn't Mean Exactly What He Said​
On November 22, Trump met with _The New York Times_ for an on-the-record interview. During the lengthy, and often rambling conversation, he touched briefly on the issue of climate change. "I think there is some connectivity [between human activity and climate change]," Trump said.

Preibus said that Trump was sympathetic to climate change denial, despite the masses of scientific evidence that says global warming is manmade. "As far as this issue on climate change, the only thing he was saying, after being asked a few questions about it, is, 'look, I'll have an open mind about it,'" Priebus told Fox News. "But he has his default position, which is that most of it is a bunch of bunk. But he'll have an open mind and listen to people."

24 hours later, Trump claims he misspoke in Helsinki​
President Donald Trump sought to walk back his remarks with Russian President Vladimir Putin on Tuesday 

The entire 4 years was spent you explaining what he meant and him walking back comments you couldn't defend.









						Four Times Trump Didn't Mean Exactly What He Said
					

The White House press secretary said Trump doesn't think President Obama wiretapped him, even though he tweeted that.




					www.newsweek.com
				




In January, in an interview with the _Washington Post_, Trump made a bold promise. "We're going to have [health] insurance for everybody," Trump said. "There was a philosophy in some circles that if you can't pay for it, you don't get it. That's not going to happen with us."

Trump says take guns first and worry about 'due process second' in White House gun meeting​


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I can't wait to see who the next Republican leader is.  Right now the person has to believe the election is rigged.  And has to say it in public.  So they have to nominate a nut.  Not a guy like Paul Ryan.  I could almost stand a guy like Paul Ryan and he would push all the same shit Trump pushed.  Same conservative judges, deregulations, deny global warming, anti abortion, etc.  But at least he wouldn't be corrupt.

My nephew likes Ron DeSantis.  What do we know about this guy?


----------



## dblack (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> My nephew likes Ron DeSantis.  What do we know about this guy?



He's a grandstanding populist stroking Trumpsters.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > My nephew likes Ron DeSantis.  What do we know about this guy?
> ...


I was hoping he would be a moderate.  Something like Pence, McCain, Romney, Chaney, Paul Ryan or Chris Christie.  I can't believe I called Pence a moderate.  LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ryan is corrupt as they come.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


What corruption was he involved in?  Is that why he left suddenly?  

I can tell you who's corrupt/no good.  Cruz, Rubio.  I hope they don't run again.  You can bet Romney thinks there might be a chance the GOP will go with him because he's the most moderate/middle of the road Republican and actually that could win in 2024 or 2028.  The right has to reign in the crazy.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Romney will lose his primary. Ryan is a RINO and left because of Trump.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Good for him.  Then he has principals.  I remember right away Ryan had to defend Trump's illegal activities and he didn't want to do it for 4 years just like everyone else who quit because they couldn't work with such corruption and incompetence.  And then they take the fall and go to jail and Trump walks.  Maybe he pardoned them but not now he aint pardoning anyone.  Rex Tillerson knew to get the fuck out.

Remember this?

Paul Ryan says Trump is 'new at this' to explain President pressuring Comey to drop investigation​According to the former FBI Director, the President repeatedly asked him for 'loyalty'​​House Speaker Paul Ryan has tried to explain away Donald Trump's behaviour towards former FBI Director James Comey by saying that the President is "new at this, new to government".​​Mr Comey has given testimony in front of the Senate Intelligence Committee, discussed conversations between he and Mr Trump during which the President asked Mr Comey for "loyalty".​​It's you Trump supporters who are the RINOs.  Sold your souls​


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You do realize that my opinion of Trump has nothing to do with his tacit approval of racists, right?


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That's absolutely correct. That's why so many memes like this one were created, it's spot on..


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There was one time when we could all agree he said what he said and he meant it

Trump said his campaign pursued every legal avenue to contest the election results, but he conceded that “a new administration will be inaugurated on January 20” and that his focus will be on “ensuring a smooth, orderly and seamless transition of power.”​


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Well, shit, after admitting Biden won the election, he now says, _"but let's see what happens on that," _in terms of of the audits.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When did he admit Biden won the election?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


‘We didn’t win.’ Trump appears to admit Biden won election in Fox News interview


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Thanks, I was about to post that but saw you already did. Those losers never learn. Trump lost. He knows he he lost. So now, rather than heal the nation and the damage he's done to our democracy, he holds out hope that fraud, which hasn't been found in 7 months, will somehow magically appear. Worst president evah.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Trump knows he won. Half, probably over half, of the country know that too. That is why you desperately prattle the same bullshit you probably don't even believe. There is a special place in Hell for you.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It won't matter a bit to these poor conspiracy theorists. They change conspiracies like most folks change underwear. If one is inconvenient, they'll toss it like last weeks dump and pinch off something hot and steaming.

When your reasoning is pure shit, you can always find another turd.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 17, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So you have nothing but calling people conspiracy nuts? Have you noticed it has not stopped anyone?


----------



## Skylar (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You say of everyone who doesn't ape your silly conspiracy theories.

Its far, far more likely that rather than a vast international conspiracy involving tens of thousands, including core members of the Republican Party.........that you just don't know what you're talking about.

Occam's Razor my friend


----------



## Skylar (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Dude, I've asked you to back your '200,000 ballot' nonsense. You ran.

I pointed out that Trump had AT LEAST two chances to present evidence to court. You ran.

I pointed out that you don't actually know what you're talking about. And asked you why I would believe you citing yourself over say, the Secrtary of State of Georgia. You ran.

I've been chatting with conspiracy theorists for a very long time. Truthers, birthers, flat earthers, moon landing hoaxers, anti-vaxxers. Its all variations on the same silly, ridiculous mantra:

*Anything that doesn't ape the conspiracy must be part of it. *Which is your entire argument.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


You suffer from brain damage. You should get that checked.

Dumbfuck, Trump wouldn't be saying he lost if he thought he won. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you, you mental case?

And he wouldn't be saying let's just see what happens. You've been duped. I've been telling you that all along and now even Trump is telling you that. You just don't wanna hear it. Fact is, he lost... he knew he lost... but because that man-child isn't man enough to admit defeat, he played the country with the hope that maybe fraud could be found to at best, flip the election, at worst, sow seeds of doubt so many would at least think he won. He's the worst president in the history of all presidents everywhere because he put his own narcissistic selfish needs above that of the country and was willing to risk our democracy, drive a wedge in this country, and make people doubt our election process -- because he's a coward who wished nobody knew he's a loser.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Except I did not say that. That was your dishonest spin.

You are just lying more, to distract from and defend the BIG LIE, per the op.

YOu are nothing but a filthy lying whore.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No, this is nothing to do with that. This is you bringing up a point about Trump's thinking, making a point based on your insight into his thinking, and then dismissing my response, because I am speculating about his thinking.


Your just being an ass here.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




BULLSHIT. The  media would come up with a "reason" that Paul Ryan was suddenly evul and/or wacist, and you would fall in line, like a good little serf.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I realize that you admitted that your view of Trump is not based on the evidence of his actual...behavior or reality.


YOU brought up this point, and now you are admitting that, it doesn't matter to you.

And the point of this thread, is that the stated reasons for your opinion on Trump, is a BIG LIE. 


That you keep peppering your post with little assertions, is the type of propaganda tactic you use, when you know that you can't actually make your argument, honestly or logically.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




In this case, Trump was very clear and you people are just filthy lying whores.


" and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Weird. The guy ran for VP and managed not the get called a racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


If liars go to hell where do stupid people like you go?  There is a special place there for you wherever it is.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


He didn't win the popular vote so no, over half the country knows he lost. 

You would be correct if you said over half of Republicans think he won though.  55% of you are idiots and also haven't gotten the vaccine.  You should all be branded or moved to Texas where you can all live together and away from us.  Please secede.  

A new Reuters/Ipsos poll finds that most Americans agree that former President Donald Trump was partly to blame for the Jan. 6th riot at the Capitol, and 61% agree that he should not run for president again in 2024. However, support for Trump among his Republican base remains strong as 55% of Republicans believe his 2020 election loss resulted from illegal voting or election rigging.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




If he runs for the Presidency, he will be. 

The Left NEEDS for every serious threat to be smeared as a wacist, so that they can mobilize the base and the minority voters. 


That is why they can never admit that an accusation of wacism was false. Even when the transcripts are rubbed in their faces like they were a bad behaving and stupid puppy that peed on the floor.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Boy, a lot of stuff goes on in your head that doesn't  match up with reality. Do you have conversations with yourself often because I never "admitted" any such thing. My view of Trump is absolutely based on his actual behavior. My view of Trump was set in the 80s when I lived in NY.


Correll said:


> YOU brought up this point, and now you are admitting that, it doesn't matter to you.


I brought up what point? All I did was rightfully guess that if Trump was caught on tape saying the N word that you wouldn't care. You would have proof of Trump's racism and you would still adore him. 


Correll said:


> And the point of this thread, is that the stated reasons for your opinion on Trump, is a BIG LIE.proof



My opinion of Trump has little to nothing to do with his footsie playing with racists. 


Correll said:


> That you keep peppering your post with little assertions, is the type of propaganda tactic you use, when you know that you can't actually make your argument, honestly or logically.


My argument is made and proof provided. All you have is your slavish devotion.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You admit that your mind is closed to new information. 

Your mind was made up, 40 years ago, when you were younger and now you are immune to information that might contradict what you thought when you were much younger.

And you don't see a problem with that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's your job to convince blacks that the Grand Old Party isn't racist.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's not my problem you don't know what you're saying. That rally was comprised of white nationalists, white supremacists, KKK, neo-Nazis, neo-Confederate and Proud Boys. You pointed out he condemned the white supremacists, KKK and neo-Nazis and called the others "very fine people."


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Were all these white racists Democrats?  Republicans keep saying it was them who ended slavery but today it seems like they are the KKKlanmen of yesterday.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> In this case, Trump was very clear and you people are just filthy lying whores.


LOLOL 

So clear, he had to make 4 separate statements to clarify himself.



Correll said:


> " and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally."


Again, thanks for clarifying it was the Proud Boys and neo-Confederates he thinks are _"very fine people."_


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Well, correct.

Except, it's an impossible job, thanks to the Left's control of media and big tech and the schools and hollywood.

So, we are in a situation where teh big lie works, and a significant portion of the population is marginalized based on false grounds and their interests are ignored if not actively attacked, and they have no recourse.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh please.  There are blacks here on USMB.  They aren't the ones who have been brainwashed by the media you are.  They hear what you have to say and they see the policies you are for and against and they see you are a racist.  You're assuming they are brainwashed and stupid when it's you who is.

If you Republicans can't convince blacks to vote Republican don't blame the media.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Do you understand that Trump and I do not believe that the rally was solely comprised of those people?

You race baiting asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You are confused.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > In this case, Trump was very clear and you people are just filthy lying whores.
> ...



The fact that you people keep lying, and asking stupid questions, does not reflect on Trump's statements.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Were all these white racists Democrats?  Republicans keep saying it was them who ended slavery but today it seems like they are the KKKlanmen of yesterday.


They try to deny it but the parties have switched. The conservative south has always been the most racist region of the country. It still is. But back then, it was primarily Democrat. Now it's primarily Republican. But it's always been conservative.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We love it that Trump defended white supremists.  He lost the election so mission accomplished.  Maybe next time don't choose an evil idiot liar who is so stubborn he will even defend Proud Boys and Qanon.  I love it!  

Oh, and if you ask Trump's handlers they'll tell you it's good we are calling him a racist.

Former White House chief strategist Steve Bannon on Saturday told a crowd of far-right French politicians to let people label them as "racist," and to consider it "a badge of honor."

That was March 2018 when he said that.  Clearly he thought Trump was going to be re elected.  Perhaps Steve miscalculated his badge of honor comment.  Because right now Trump's sitting in Mara Lago and he's a racist who isn't the leader of the free world.  Why?  Because blacks showed up and voted him out.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> No, this is nothing to do with that. This is you bringing up a point about Trump's thinking, making a point based on your insight into his thinking, and then dismissing my response, because I am speculating about his thinking.


LOL

A Trump acolyte feels compelled to _*speculate about Trump's thinking*_ because he can't deal with what Trump actually said.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




You people can watch the President say, "not w.s." and then use the media to tell the nation as a whole that the President said, "w.s.".

For you to claim that the "blacks" or anyone, is making their decisions based on the reality of the situation is just you defending a situation that benefits you, at the cost of your enemies.


You are winning. You like that. We are losing. YOu are punching down now. You are arresting people for defending themselves and putting them in jail. People are dying in the streets. 

And you keep up the Big Lie, making sure that we have no legal or peaceful avenue to voice our issues or concerns. 


YOu can say we can't blame you. YOu can dismiss our complaints and keep doing what you are doing.


Karma probably is not real. Maybe it will all work out and you can win and never worry about paying for your sins.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Were all these white racists Democrats?  Republicans keep saying it was them who ended slavery but today it seems like they are the KKKlanmen of yesterday.
> ...




Meanwhile, in the real world.









						Chicago’s mayor refuses to give interviews to white reporters
					

Lori Lightfoot was only accepting one-on-one interviews from journalists who are people of color. A Latino reporter at the The Chicago Tribune then canceled a interview with the mayor.




					nypost.com


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's no lie. Trump spoke about it for 4 days in a row to clarify his idiotic claims. You're such a sycophant, you call that, "clear."


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This is what Trump and Steve Bannon believed before the 2018 election

"Let them call you racist. Let them call you xenophobes. Let them call you nativists," he said. “Wear it as a badge of honor. Because every day, we get stronger and they get weaker.”

Boy was he wrong but do you see that he and Trump loved playing the race card and being called racists?  They loved it.  They thought it would work in their favor.  Well today us Democrats control the House, Senate and White House.  BOY was he wrong huh?  

Maybe next time they won't play the race card.  I know you don't understand that this was a tactic they purposely used but they did and it didn't work for them.  Perhaps it would have if not for the pandemic.  Because of the pandemic we mailed absentee ballots to every black person in Detroit.  A lot of them wouldn't have went to vote in person but they had no problem filling out their ballot and mailing it in.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I asked a question. YOu replied and instead of answering the question  all you did was spam wace baiting talking points. 

Hard to have a real discussion when all one side does is stand there and scream "RACIST" like a retarded asshole.


And I mean, EXCACTLY LIKE A RETARDED ASSHOLE.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Karma probably is not real. Maybe it will all work out and you can win and never worry about paying for your sins.


Or karma is real and payback's a bitch.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Great move on her part

Chicago’s mayor declared that she would only grant one-on-one interviews to minority journalists to protest the lack of diversity in the Windy City press corps.

Why is there such a lack of diversity in the press corps?  Are blacks not qualified to be reporters?  Seems to me those news agencies need to implement a diversity program.  

So stop crying about how bad whites got it dummy.  We have all the jobs.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




YOur defense of blatant racism, makes my point. It is not the South today, that is the hot bed of racism, it is dem cities and circles.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was a stupid thing for Trump to say.  Sure, of the hundreds of ws at the rally I'm sure there were a couple very fine people but can you name any?  

No, I think any white who went to that rally is a racist or ignorant fuck who is worried about a statue of Robert E Lee?  If they aren't aware that they are racists themselves then they are ignorant to the racism that blacks have to deal with in America.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Do you understand that I and Trump disagree with you on that?


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


LOL

Oh? What black reporters did Trump give 1-on-1 interviews to?


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

I don't know what's funnier.... that you _think_ anyone besides you cares what you think... or that you speak for Trump.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Do you understand that I and Trump disagree with you on that?


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, you don't speak for Trump. Trump speaks for Trump. And among a racist rally, Trump said there were "very fine people."


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did not happen. It is white-right bullshit, lies perpetrated to rationalize attempts at insurrection by traitors who wish to install a perverted fat orange dictator.

Are you among those traitors, boy? Then get out of my country now.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


Good point. Reagan ended that for a reason, and we're seeing that reason now. Without the Fairness Doctrine, white-right media can behave like Radio Rwanda with predictable results...


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Russian interference is proven, and in many countries, not only the USA. Trumpolini of course welcomed it, well, in fact, he had no choice as he must do whatever Putin tells him to do or be exposed...


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Another insignificant load from Brietbart, what school of journalism teaches biased propaganda for the introductory paragraph?
> ...


White-right media has for years been in full-Goebbels mode. Lies lies and more lies, repeatedly endlessly until the scared insecure confused white-right minions believe them.

No, fools, Democrats are not Communists, George Soros isn't running the world, there are no Jewish space lasers, and Trumpolini is a semi-literate psychotic buffoon. Catch a clue, morons.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You attack ME, for speaking about what Trump might think, while you have been doing that for weeks in this very thread.


YOu are just a troll asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Do you understand that I and Trump disagree with you on that?
> ...




I can read what he said, and talk about it's clear and obvious  meaning. 


That you attack me for that is just you being a troll asshole.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I did no such thing loser. I am going by what he said, not what he thinks. You're the one claiming you can read his mind. And what he said of a racist rally is that some of them are "very fine people."


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You already admitted you made it up.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Oh?  He listed some ws, and you decided that means he must have meant that other ws were the "Very fine people".

And you have held to that, despite it being absurd and it showing you to be a complete asshole consistently.


That is you making assumptions about what he thought, and discussing it. 


You are a fucking moron.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




YOu are lying. Constantly.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I assumed nothing, dumbfuck. It's what he said. There was a racist rally of various rightwing racist groups. Trump said some of them were "very fine people." So which ones did he mean? Not white supremacists, KKK or neo-Nazis as he condemned them. That leaves the Proud Boys and the neo-Confederates.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You assume that he agrees with your assessment of the rally. 

As I have repeatedly brought to your attention and you still pretend to be too retarded to understand.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOL
> ...


It ain't no lie, con.  It's what YOU admitted...



Correll said:


> _...I am speculating about his thinking._


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> You assume that he agrees with your assessment of the rally.
> 
> As I have repeatedly brought to your attention and you still pretend to be too retarded to understand.


I'm not assuming anything,  it's what he said, lying con. Speaking of those attending a racist rally, he said there were "very fine people."


----------



## bodecea (Jun 18, 2021)

candycorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


But very funny too.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Uh oh....you've been attacked again?   Roll out the name-calling.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Were all these white racists Democrats?  Republicans keep saying it was them who ended slavery but today it seems like they are the KKKlanmen of yesterday.
> ...


It was very telling that when the Republicans rolled out their Southern Strategy, the con-servative racists in the South couldn't switch parties fast enough.   Hanging onto their racism was 100% more important than sticking with a political party.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You assume that he agrees with your assessment of the rally.
> ...



He does not share your assumption that everyone there was wacist. 

Your insistence otherwise, is you being an retarded lying asshole.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You already admitted you're making that up...



Correll said:


> _...I am speculating about his thinking._



... you should stop doing that.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I described his behavior accurately.

You can go away now, retard.


----------



## Correll (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Based on his clear and explicit statements well documented in transcripts and tapes. 

You are lying.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


On another thread politicalchic tried suggesting that it's us liberals who are the racists not conservatives.  She even posted a quote from Malcomb X where he was calling out us liberals.  But then IM2 posted another quote from Mr. X

*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Based on him giving 4 starements in 4 days, we've established he wasn’t clear. Do you ever stop lying to fluff him?

He still said there were "very fine people" among an organized rally of racists.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Fact check: 12 of 28 comments deemed racist on viral list are Trump's direct speech​
Of the 28 listed comments, Trump said 12 of them as plainly stated. Two he said but lack context. Four comments are disputed, eight are paraphrased from similar statements and two he did not say.

There is no record of the president saying “white power.” He did come under fire in June for sharing a video to Twitter in which a Trump supporter was heard shouting those words at counter protesters. The tweet was deleted three hours after it was posted

“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best,” he said. “…They’re bringing drugs, they’re bringing crime, they’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”

Just like in Charlottesville at least he said some mexicans are very good people.  So not all of them are rapists.

Trump said during a session with his national security team that all Haitians “have AIDS” and that once Nigerian immigrants had seen the U.S. they would never “go back to their huts.”

The final unverified statement attributed to Trump – that he said “laziness is a trait in Blacks” 

Trump did not dispute the quote when asked about it in 1997, but denied it two years later in an interview on "Meet the Press."

Trump did not dispute the quote when asked about it in 1997, but denied it two years later in an interview on "Meet the Press."

Of the 28 listed comments, Trump made 12 of them as plainly stated. Two he said but they lack context. Four comments are disputed, eight are paraphrased from similar statements he has made and two he did not say. We rate this claim PARTLY FALSE.









						Fact check: 12 of 28 comments deemed racist on viral list are Trump's direct speech
					

Of 28 Trump comments called racist in a viral post, 12 are direct quotes. The others he did not say, are missing context, in dispute, or paraphrased.



					www.usatoday.com
				




To me it seems like he's purposely saying racist shit to make his supporters happy.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well in Trump's defense

Trump made a similar comment in 2015, when he announced that he was launching his presidential bid. “When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best,” he said. “…They’re bringing drugs, they’re bringing crime, they’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”

LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Amid a rambling, off-the-rails phone interview with Sean Hannity on Fox News, former President Donald Trump finally admitted a critical fact: “We didn’t win.”

So now maybe you will stop lying or believing that the election was rigged?









						At Long Last, Donald Trump Finally Admits: 'We Didn't Win'
					

But he did add ominously: "Let's see what happens on that."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> You admit that your mind is closed to new information.
> 
> Your mind was made up, 40 years ago, when you were younger and now you are immune to information that might contradict what you thought when you were much younger.
> 
> And you don't see a problem with that.


I'm very wishy washy and can switch loyalties. Watch any season of Cobra Kai or Game of Thrones with me and you'll know that. He had plenty of opportunities to realign my negative view of him. He didn’t.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You really, really, really do not understand what racism is. The Chicago mayor was shining a light on actual racism.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I’ve asked for evidence of very fine people among the “Unite the Right” rally goers. Nobody has provided a SINGLE person who didn’t know it was organized by a bunch of white supremacists.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 18, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The Chicago mayor is an idiot. Anything she says should be roundly ignored. The racism she claims is being used to cover her complete failure. She depends on stupid guilty self hating fools and press committed to destroying the country.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


ONE REASON WHY WHITE PEOPLE IN SOUTHERN STATES STILL HAVE A HIGHER RATE OF BIAS AGAINST BLACK AMERICANS​New research finds that white Americans are more likely to hold unconscious racism against black Americans if their home region was once heavily dependent on slavery.









						One Reason Why White People in Southern States Still Have a Higher Rate of Bias Against Black Americans
					

New research finds that white Americans are more likely to hold unconscious biases against black Americans if their home region was once heavily dependent on slavery.




					psmag.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 I noticed you didn’t address anything that the Chicago mayor is bringing up. She is rightfully pointing out that the press corps is unusually white. Can you counter her argument with facts?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


In a country as diverse as ours why are all the reporters in Chicago white males?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They aren't, you idiot.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 18, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...







__





						Black reporters in Chicago at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

Try again. 


Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


An image search ain’t gonna cut it. How many black reporters and journalists are there compared to white in Chicago?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 18, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Try again.
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> ...


I don't care. Are the reporters qualified? Do you think merit has anything to do with it?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Try again.
> ...


If we don't stand up and demand diversity we will continue to have white males dominate every industry.

How is the media liberal if they are all white males?  Makes zero sense.  I told you the media isn't liberal.  It only appears to be.  Just like Trump uses social wedge issues to push your buttons, so does the corporate owned and controlled media.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Try again.
> ...


No we don't believe merit has EVERYTHING to do with it.  We understand bias is why only white males are getting hired.  

You guys always claim blacks aren't qualified to be CEO's and that's why there are so few black CEO's.  OK fine.  But now you're saying they aren't smart enough to be reporters?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Fuck you and your bias.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You don't understand bias white man?  Of course you don't.  You feel it would hurt you if you leveled the playing field.  Fuck you racist coward.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Try again.
> ...


No, I don’t.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


This is where they get their “facts“.









						Tucker Carlson Guest: Black People Succeed Less Because They Have Lower IQs Than White People, Not Because of Racism
					

Tucker Carlson had social 'scientist' Charles Murray on his show for a good old-fashioned white supremacist circle jerk over low-IQ Black people.




					www.theroot.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What he said was clear. That you libs managed to lie up the pretense of confusion, has nothing to do with a failure on his part, and more to do with how utterly soulless and shameless you are.


"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists -- because they should be condemned totally. "


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




To me it seems like you are looking for shit put out be people that tell you want you want to hear, so you can keep playing this little fantasy in your head, where you are the good guy, and your enemies are comic book super villains.


Even though, at the same time, you know that you have to lie all the time to keep this fantasy alive. 


Because, on some level, you know that you are a shitty person, allied with other shitty people.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




If the election was "rigged" in that you leftards controlled the means of information to push nothing but lies, and used roving bands of brown shirt style thugs to intimidate voters, 

that could result in a "win" ie, more votes, but that would not be legitimate.

That has been the topic in this thread, that the op presented and that I have been discussing.


Are you really so... confused that you did not realize that? Or are you just talking shit, because that is all you know  to do?


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You admit that your mind is closed to new information.
> ...




Bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




No, she wasn't. 

You don't know the reasons for the racial make up on the press rooms. YOu are ASSUMING racism, because it supports your world view and gives you an excuse for the racist policies you do support.


Such as the Mayor's policy.

She is denying white reporters access, based on race. That is pure racism. That you support because you assume it is to counter other racism, in a two wrongs make a right sort of way.


Which, A. you are just assuming the first wrong and b. it doesn't change the fact that it is racism.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




So, your argument now is, that you think Trump was wrong about who was there?

That's fine. I don't really care about that.


The point is, that you people lied about what he said. And are still lying about it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump IS true shit. Has been since the 80s. Only gotten worse.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I don't know that I can trust any source, that might be full of people like you, and that doesn't prove ANTHING, nor does it change the fact that you are supporting a clearly racist policy.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. I don't know that that is true. All the people telling it to me, have been shown to be completely shameless liars.

2. I don't know or care.

3. Because it does not change teh fact that the mayor has a racist policy and you support it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 Right...by just posting video of him speaking the words. 

(Trump's perceived racism is not what lost him the election)









						Opinion | Trump Lost to Himself
					

His own pollster shows why he became a one-term President.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yeah, we kinda do. Systemic racism.









						Column: Mayor Lori Lightfoot is correct: Newsrooms need more diversity
					

Journalists of color long had accepted the crumbs handed to us, Dahleen Glanton writes.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...




THe IQ gap is real. It is "science". That you don't like it, is irrelevant.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Trump's policies on trade and immigration were the best available from the field of candidates we had. 

THat you people flipped out, is just you...people, deciding that you would not respect elections that you lost anymore.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Yes, exactly, a short clip, taken out of context and then you people lied to mislead the American voters.


We are past that. Now the topic is that you disagree with his opinion on who was there. 


Which, is, as I pointed out, irrelevant. 


Which is why you changed the subject.


YOu have NOTHING but varying types of dishonesty.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Like I said you assume "wacism" as the reason. Any other reason, is dismissed by crying "Wacism".

And you use that to justify your actual racist policy, that you support. IE discriminating against white reporters based on their race.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You just exposed yourself for the racist I knew you to be.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That's peachy that you _think_ that. In both 2016 and 2020, the American people disagreed. 









						It's official: Clinton swamps Trump in popular vote
					

More Americans voted for Hillary Clinton than any other losing presidential candidate in US history.




					www.cnn.com
				












						2020 presidential election results
					

See maps and real-time presidential election results for the 2020 US election.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Alert the media!!!!!


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The media is already well aware of the racist underbelly of Trump supporters.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


They should be, they made them up.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




lol!! You are a dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




The popular vote is irrelevant to my point. 

Trump's policies on trade and immigration were the best available from the field of candidates we had.

THat you people flipped out, is just you...people, deciding that you would not respect elections that you lost anymore.


----------



## Correll (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



The media lies.

"and I’m not talking about the neo-Nazis and the white nationalists-- because they should be condemned totally.  "


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 19, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


He can only see through white male eyes


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Racist ignorant white man. No amount of evidence will wake you up


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have the ability to argue that it’s racist not to let whites be racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just because a republican wins the White House doesn’t mean we have to honor the kkk, ignore global warming, eliminate taxes on rich people and ban avbortion.

Checks and balances


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


That's what YOU are alright.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not by a longshot. You did just expose yourself as a racists though. It's called scientific racism and it's just as ugly today as it was when Hitler preached it.









						The unwelcome revival of ‘race science’
					

The long read: Its defenders claim to be standing up for uncomfortable truths, but race science is still as bogus as ever




					www.theguardian.com
				




_Its defenders claim to be standing up for uncomfortable truths, but race science is still as bogus as ever._​​_Although race science has been repeatedly debunked by scholarly research, in recent years it has made a comeback. Many of the keenest promoters of race science today *are stars of the “alt-right”,* who like to use pseudoscience to lend intellectual justification to ethno-nationalist politics. If you believe that poor people are poor because they are inherently less intelligent, then it is easy to leap to the conclusion that liberal remedies, such as affirmative action or foreign aid, are doomed to fail._​


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


To YOU. Most disagreed.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Your science denial is noted. Your kowtowing to ideology over reality is noted. YOur cowardice is noted. 


All so you can support the clearly and overtly racist policy of granting access by race, of racist discrimination against your own race.


Of course, this is ONE minor example of a widespread practice, in our society today.


You support all of it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Some libs tell you that a group is disproportionately white, you just believe them, and assume that the reason has to be evul white wacists.


AND you accept that, as a justification for actual racism against your own people.


You are a cuck. And an anti-white racist.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You people cried "RESIST" and you did. Years of bloody rioting in the streets, and illegal abuse of power by liberal deep state agents in the government, and massive lying (as noted in teh op) and monopolistic abuse of big tech, ect. ect. ect.


And now you want to spin it as just normal checks and balances? 

Also, only a faggot cuck would pretend that "kkk" makes any sense in that sentence, you faggot cuck.


My point continues to stand. You have no even come close to addressing it.


Because you know it is true.


Trump was the best candidate available, with the best policies. THe rest were mostly terrible. There was like one or two that weren't completely terrible. 


You people decided to pretend that pushing for better TRade and Immigration policies was the worst thing since pushing for Lebensraum, and you tore this nation apart. 


As per the op, you people are just liars. NOTHING YOU SAY, should be given any credibility.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I understand. This evidence is a problem for our Traditional America Ideological belief of All Men being created Equally by God.


Also, for you liberal ideology of always blaming the evul white man and his wacism for EVERYTHING. 


But in the real world, it explains a lot. 


I mean, the idea that the education gap is caused by evul wacist white teachers? 

LOL!!! Have you ever MET any teachers? They are the one of the most liberals groups on the fucking planet.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Disagreeing is one thing. Deciding to not respect the peaceful transfer of power, is another. 

You people choose to tear this nation apart. Good job. 

Hey, I remember asking you people, if you people don't respect the elections you lose, why should we. 


I never got an answer.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You really do live in a completely upside down world than the rest of the humans on the planet. 

I don't recall Hillary Clinton going around telling everyone the election was rigged and she really won. (And she actually got millions more votes than he did) I seem to recall a concession speech from her. 

Did you ever think maybe you didn't get an answer because your question was crazy?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You don't "understand" anything. You do realize this has been studied and your race/IQ bullshit has been debunked 12 ways to Sunday? The only people that still cling to it are *racists*.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Errr, sure. She didn't do that. Instead you have leftards rioting in the streets and lying to the feds to get warrants to gin up impeachments on false and illegal grounds, and cancel culture, and arresting people for defending themselves, ect. ect. ect.


I mean, you had to know that that was relevant, right?

oh, right. Of course you did. YOu were just lying again. Or is it still?

See, we need to ALWAYS remember that nothing you libs say, means shit. 


That bit where you pretended to not understand what I was obviously referring to? That was just you talking shit. To help support the BIG LIE.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I understand that liberals lie all the time. That anything that threatens their primary weapon, ie false accusations of racism, will be BURIED in lies from lying whores. 


IQ is real. The idea that it is not, is absurd. 


Do  you really want to derail the thread into a technical discussion of intelligence? 

What am I saying?  Of course you do, especially since you will just be crying WACIST, like a retarded monkey over and over again, which is what you think debate IS. 


The OP point stands. You people perpetuated a fraud on the American people and had violent brown shirt mobs roaming the streets during the campaign. That makes the election not free and fair and thus not legitimate.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What "riots" are you talking about? This more of your projection? Trump's mob rioted on January 6th. There was no Hillary mob riot. 

There was no "ginning up" of anything. Trump actually DID all the things he was accused of. Apparently you missed the Mueller report? And Trump really did threaten Ukraine that we would withhold aid if they didn't dig up dirt on the Bidens. That _*happened*_.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Are you pretending that the last 5 years of riots did not happen? 


Seriously?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You know who likes the term "you people"? Racists. Yes, IQ is real and can be effected by outside influence. You would know that if you read beyond the racist "studies" that seem to support your very racist world view. 









						Statistics Show IQ Disparities Between Races. Here's What That Really Means
					

Why is African IQ so low compared to Asians and whites? This question was originally answered on Quora by Harriet Washington.




					www.forbes.com
				




_In evaluating the claims by hereditarians with *known racist ties *of higher white and Asian IQ, we must be mindful of a tendency called the ‘Pygmalion effect’ The high intellectual achievement and IQs of whites and Asians may owe something to this. In a classic 1960 experiment, California teachers were informed that as a result of IQ test scores, certain students of theirs were found to be “special,” with prodigious potential and the expectation of intellectual greatness. Accordingly, the grades of the children labeled “special” improved dramatically, and, when tested a year later, half of their IQ scores had risen by 20 points. In fact, these children had been chosen at random, and the improvements in their scores served to demonstrate the outsize role that teachers’ expectations can play in a student’s academic success._​​_Also, in 2005 we saw an example of this effect when Broward County Department of Education which had formerly assigned children to normal, remedial or gifted classrooms solely according to their teachers’ assessments, began administering standardized tests to all second graders._​​_The number of gifted African American children in the district soared 80 percent, and that of gifted Hispanic children immediately skyrocketed 130 percent. Shortly thereafter, the policy shift resulted in a tripling of both black and Hispanic “gifted” students._​​_None of the students’ genes had changed._​


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There, seriously, has not been 5 years of "rioting". There have been mass protests since the killing of George Floyd by a police officer. Floyd died a year ago last month.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



In context, my use of the term, "you people" was obviously aimed at you liberals, and as you are white, if any race, white liberals. 


How ironic that you are arguing about intelligence and make such a retarded mistake. 

OF course, you did know that. YOU were just lying still.


Anyhow, you admit that IQ is real. Yes, it can be effected by "outside influences". Policy to address those "influences" would be reasonable.


What is not reasonable is denying that the gap is not still there. I note that your cut and paste article, focuses on black and brown numbers increasing relatively, 

with no discussion of how much they remained BELOW the percentages of white and asian children, proportional to the local demographics. 


Funny. I mean what would REALLY make your point, is if once corrected for, the differences or the "gap" disappeared. 

MMM?

You are terrified of information that might reveal the world to be less racist.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




lol!!!










						Timeline of protests against Donald Trump - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





You see repeated reports of violence from lefties, clearly showing up in 2016, before you even lost.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because the "gap" has nothing to do with race and only racists think it does.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ah, so you were employing hyperbole. There was not "five years of rioting" as you claimed. There were protests immediately after Trump as elected and some turned violent.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Funny. You cited a study and I addressed it. 


Instead of answering or rebutting my points, you just dropped the information based portion of our discussion and just called me wacist.


Because that is all you lefties have.


And that is why you are so terrified of information that might explain a significant portion of the achievement gap in our society. 

Because you NEED for it to be wacism, because without that assumption on your part and the part of blacks and browns, you have nothing left to point to, to justify your hate and rage and anti-white racism.


Would you be happy if it were proved to you, that was a real, valid reason for the results you see, taht was not something you could blame on white wacists, 

OR would you rather than the nation was a place where large groups of people, ie whites, are working together as a group to hurt their fellow citizens, just for the sake of hate and evulness?


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Actually I was underselling  it. THe rioting started even before he won and has not stopped. So more like SIX years of rioting.


BUT, my focus was more on the RESISTANCE, after his win, ie your side's refusal to accept the peaceful transfer of power.


But, I like the way you are avoiding the point to quibble over details. It shows that you are self aware enough  to realize that I am right and that your only hope is to distract from that.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I can see that you are dedicated to your racists ideals and that no amount of evidence to the contrary is going to dissuade you of the notion. You don’t care that the only people pushing this IQ/race narrative are racists. You don’t care that science has debunked the IQ/race narrative.

Blacks are not less intelligent than whites. Hispanics are not less intelligent than whites.

I want to see a nation where racists are marginalized and kept to the dark web.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Clinton Concession Speech, November 9th 2016.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Except that didn’t happen. There was no riot like we saw from the Trump mob. There was no effort to overturn the election results like we’ve seen from Trump and his merry band of sycophants. Hillary Clinton did not conduct a partisan audit of Florida ballots and continue to travel the country insisting she really won.

If it wasn’t for false equivalence y’all would have nothing.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Funny, if the iq gap is not real, funny you didn't mention anything about dealing with those outside factors that cause the appearance of the iq gap. 

After all, that study produces a supposedly huge increase in minority students.


Why are you not anxious to build on that success? 

Surely there are countries, perhaps in Europe where they don't  have evul wacist wepublicans, who stop good people like you from addressing those issues and thus have TRUE EQUALITY, and everyone lives together in peace and love. 

Twue Luv. Without limit or shame.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yeah, the day after she lost, because the night before she was too drunk and upset to pull herself together enough to do it. 


My point about the RESISTANCE and Deep State anti-democratic actions of your side stands.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Correct. THe left's riots were far worse, far larger, far longer lasting and far more deadly. 

THe anti-democratic efforts of your side have been discussed in teh op and since then. YOu are bringing up other shit to try to distract from them right now. 


YOu are a liar.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Hasn't it sunk in yet, Correll is a lonely cum stain who is only here to get the attention he can't garner in real life?


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Said the lying whore.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You live in an alternate reality...goes well with your alternate facts. 

the OP was moved to conspiracy theories...for a reason.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We should be taking the results of the California and Broward studies and figure out why minority students aren't performing as well as white students. We know, as a result of these studies, that it's not because of their race as racists like YOU contend.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Because the majority of them live in Democratic shitholes. They do not get an education. They get day care.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Yeah, but hurt libs getting their way. 


Compare teh riots, like you talked, but actually DO it.

The Right had about 4 hours of riots.

The left had about 6 years of riots.




And you people are seriously arguing the position that OUR side is the problem?


You want a civil war? DO YOU WANT A CIVIL WAR?


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




It's been decades, since you people have started pushing back against IQ. 

And you are still at the, "we should take a look at it stage"?  LOL!!!

You know, it  occurs to me, that your position on this issue makes no sense, on many levels.


1. Your initial claim to explain the supposed low number of black reporters is wacism. BUT, if the IQ gap is real, even if caused by "influences", then it is not wacism on the part of employers to not hire less qualified people.

2. If you really believe that the iq is caused by "influences", then you still believe in the iq gap, you just don't believe that it is caused by genetics. That makes you claim that believing in it, to be wacist is nonsense.

3. If you believe it to be caused by "influences" then why are you people not fired up to identify and address these "influences"? 

4. Because if you are correct, then the solution to wacism is simple. Identify the "influences", remove them from the children's environments, the next generation of minorities has no iq gap and are equally qualified and capable in every regard, and BOOM wacism gone.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It was moved because it's a conspiracy theory. 

Yes, "your side" is the problem. "Your side" is trying to undermine our small d  democracy. Trump's insistence that he won, despite ALL evidence to the contrary is endangering our democracy because his cultlike followers _believe_ him and were willing to attempt an actual insurrection as a result.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No. The country is way beyond the "look at it" stage. We are at the DO something stage. We, as a country, are finally starting to address systemic racism and it's long overdue.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


It was moved because this forum is biased. They have decided to side with the narrative. That is all it is, a narrative.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




So, you're dropping that bit you raised, where you pretended that 4 hours of rioting was worse that 4 years of rioting. 

BUT, you aren't admitting it was stupid shit. Because if I address the new shit you brought up to distract from the shit we were discussing, and I refute that stupid shit, and then the next piece of stupid shit you  bring up,

if you need to, you will work your way right back to the stupid shit where you pretend that 4 hours of rioting is worse than 4 years of rioting.


You are wally.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Except, you only brought up the IQ gap to smear your enemies, not to discuss how to fix it. And you  still have not mentioned ANYTHING you want to do to address it.

Cause, really, all you really want to do about "wacism" is keep the illusion of it alive, so that  you  can continue to cry wacism, like a retarded child, when someone is kicking your ass in a debate. 


I made a number of points, seriously and honestly replying to your stated position. Your response was to cry wacism. Like a retard.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

How much more do you need until this is not a conspiracy?​








						WE CAUGHT THEM: President Trump Warned Raffensperger and His Attorney Ryan Germany About Election Fraud - New Evidence Shows Germany Was Made Aware of Election Fraud on Election Night And Hid This From President Trump
					

Brad Raffensperger and his attorney Ryan Germany must be very concerned right now. We’ve reported on the corrupt and criminal results that were certified by Georgia in the 2020 Election.  Most recently we discussed the report that was provided to Georgia’s Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sorry, snowflake  but this time has already been written in the history books. It will show a period of civil unrest after police shootings of unarmed African Americans. It will also tell of a failed insurrection based on a lie.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We are starting to fix it. We are recognizing systemic racism. That's step one. 









						Unequal Opportunity: Race and Education
					

Brookings Review article by Linda Darling-Hammond (Spring 1998)




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## candycorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 20, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Not going to explain it again to a troll.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Try telling Unkotare that or im2. They think I’m a racist towards blacks you say I’m a traitor to my race. Im2 says he doesn’t even appreciate it. Perhaps I join you


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What do you mean impeachment on false grounds? Just because Mitch protected trumps criminal activities


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I’d respect you more if you didn’t deny things like trumps corrupt call to Ukraine. If you were honest and said you just don’t care I’d respect that. When Obama did something wrong I was willing to overlook it. I voted for Hillary even though she used private emails. I’ll admit it. I’m not a coward and liar like you


----------



## candycorn (Jun 21, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Nothing to explain.  There are no arrests, there will be no arrests....  Sucks to be you.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I'd love to see that class room, where the teacher has to field questions, like, "why did the riots start before the shooting?  Or, "why was there only one 4 hour riot from one side, and 4 years from the other?"

Of course,, if someone like you is in charge, they will just report the kid to the proper authorities as a wacist and he will be taken away for reeducation.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




If that is true, then, 


1. Why did you only bring it up, to smear conservatives as wacist?

2. Why did you first deny that it was a real thing?

3. Why are you still pretending that the outcomes are caused by systemic wacism, like a retarded child, when you have already admitted that iq gap is real?

4. Why, if you believe this shit, are you not talking about the "influences" that are so harmful that they cause a serious minus to various minorities iqs?


5. Funny, we've been discussing it for a while now. Without looking, since you must know, what is the biggest "influence" that causes a drop in iq in black people?


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




You see a group of reporters that don't seem diverse enough to you, you assume wacism from whites in the reason.

A black woman openly states that important  access will be denied to whites, based on race, and you don't see any racism. 


Yeah, i'll be happy to explain to either of them that you are racist against whites.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




The grounds for the impeachment, ie RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA, was bullshit.

Do you need me to explain what BULLSHIT is, or are you done playing games?


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




The topic wandered, but when you choose to jump it, was the IQ gap and wacism. 


Nothing in your post, was relevant to the post you hit reply to.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Guess we’ll just have to wait and see won’t we? I’m sure folks with your particular view on race had similar things to say in the 60s during the civil rights battle then…

Things like “blacks aren’t as intelligent as whites” or calling people who supported civil rights “race traitors” or “anti white”. Wash, rinse and repeat with racists.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, princess, his first impeachment was for his Ukraine phone call, the 2nd for the insurrection.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> The grounds for the impeachment, ie RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA, was bullshit.
> 
> Do you need me to explain what BULLSHIT is, or are you done playing games?


LOLOL 

You dumbfuck, Trump wasn't impeached for that.


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jun 21, 2021)

Poor Maga-ites....still pissed that no one is buying their "big lie" no matter how they twist and turn and parrot loudly.  As for Pollack....he has no credibility like his old boss Breitbart:









						Former Federal Prosecutors Criticize Joel Pollak | Law & Crime
					

After news broke Tuesday that President Donald Trump had been briefed on the whistleblower complaint at the center of his impeachment hearings before releasing the military aid to Ukraine, former Assistant U.S. Attorney Mimi Rocah said the revelation was “what prosecutors call consciousness of...




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jun 21, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Really?








						Trump isn't first president to abuse the Constitution, but he's gone so far we need a reckoning
					

We face a unique danger created by an authoritarian-minded president and a Congress shirking its constitutional responsibility to check executive power.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didn’t deny that it was real I said that race and intelligence are not related. That’s different. You think blacks and Hispanics are less intelligent than whites. All studies dispute your belief.

Racism has contributed greatly to the gap. Segregation, poorly funded schools…

The Black-White Test Score Gap: Why It Persists and What Can Be Done


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




LOL!!! And still all you have to come back with, is calling me names. like a retarded child. Not one real point or one serious attempt at refuting any of more points, or answering any of my questions.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Seriously, what *exactly *were you expecting?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 You really don’t get irony do you? I think you’ve called me a  “retard” in every post you have responded to.

If you don’t like being called a racist, don’t say racist things like “blacks are less intelligent than whites”. It’s kinda simple really.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Dude. Your own link's title, contradicts you.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


So, you don’t believe the statement that blacks are less intelligent than whites is racist?


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Exactly that, actually.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dudette, no it doesn’t. It does not attribute the IQ gap to being less intelligent as you contend like the racists always do.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I wouldn't say less intelligent as much as having more difficulty containing their passion.
I want to see safer neighborhoods,  the elimination of drugs and alcohol and emphasis on education so that the next generation does not need social programs in order to sustain themselves.
It's important to *use* one's intelligence.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Do you not realize that when you take an discussion to the point of name calling, which is what you are doing when you call someone a name, like "Wacist", 

that you will get called names, BACK?

Seriously, the way you libs are confused by this, there is real grounds from me calling you retarded. 

Far more than you  have for the stupid names you people call me. 

You've admitted the IQ gap is real. If discussing it makes one wacist, then you are just as wacist (or not) as I am, supposedly. 


Do you need to have the definition of racism, actual racism posted, like you are a newcomer to these shores and english is like your 4th language?


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Dude. I just don't have it in me to pretend to care about what fine little sematic distinctions you want to draw between i.q. and intelligence.


Just, save it for someone, some other time who's bullshit quota was not yet exceeded.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


lol:I guarantee you pulled "retard" out long before you outed yourself as a straight up racist...which was, what, day before yesterday when you pulled out the "blacks are less intelligent than whites" bullshit?


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Dude. Talking real shit about racial differences in iq is not "outing" me as anything, other than not scared of you retarded assholes.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Attributing them to diminished intelligence and not external, environmental factors is what makes you racist. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


He walks into a company full of black employees and he gets upset because in his mind they stole those jobs from white men. I walk in and I’m happy to see a company who doesn’t discriminate against minorities. He thinks the average white goober is more qualified than the average white man. He assumes the only reason they hired the black was because of color. He doesn’t care that blacks aren’t hired because of their color. As a white man it’s easy to deny bias exists. If it goes away that’s not good for him. Henc3 calling me a traitor to my race.

Well I’m for a future where race doesn’t matter either way. Until then I’m for affirmative action.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Did you know white women raise their kids differently? They work with them more. They use a bigger vocabulary. And also if black parents don’t do pre school their kid is already starting kindergarten behind the white who went to preschool


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


For whatever reason blacks are naturally more physically gifted. Blacks believe this is true. Jimmy the Greek explained it well and got fired for it.

So why can’t whites b more mentally gifted? It could be genetics. It could be centuries of education making our brains evolve differently, slowly over thousands of years. Or it could be nurture. Nature or nurture.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Environmental factors. Correll just thinks they are dumber.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Read my previous post. We as humans evolve slowly over time. If you live in Africa or an American ghetto the emphasis has always been more about physical. Chasing down a deer or making it into the nba. This has been the case for thousands of years. Where we’ve been writing Latin and Greek and English for thousands of years. Plato, Socrates, etc. so we have been passing this on for thousands of year. Our brains have evolved. Bigger. The African body has evolved to be superior but the white intellect has too.

Not trying to be racist. Is it possible our brains have evolved differently?

Consider for 400 years we wouldn’t even let them learn to read. It’s probably our fault.

Not to mention we underfund their schools. Always have and still do.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



In your mind, is that true, even it I am right about the facts?


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Everything you said there, was wrong.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He doesn't care about any of that. He just wants to use it to smear his enemies.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




That does seem to be the case. But the problem is that we are not allowed to talk about it. It is taboo.

If all ethnic groups are genetically equal in everything, then the lack of white basketball stars, is obviously wacism. That's hundreds of millions of dollars deprived to poor white jocks. Why is that not an issue?

Because on some level, we all know that that is bullshit. So, we don't make an issue of it.


Except, some people do make an issue of it, when they can use it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



lol!! If you really believed what you are saying now, fixing those factors would be your number one priority. 

Also, you would not be blaming employers for wacism, when the problem is YEARS before the workers walk into the interviews. 

Instead you say it, smear your enemies, and then just want to move on. You are using "environmental factors" as a shield against information that threatens your ideological world view, not looking at it as a real issue that needs solved.


Your own actions show that you don't believe the shit you are now shoveling.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




School funding means nothing. That has been amply demonstrated. School success is all about parental involvement.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You aren't. Blacks are not less intelligent than whites. 





__





						Why People Keep Misunderstanding the 'Connection' Between Race and IQ
					

Jason Richwine's IQ-based argument that American Hispanics are less intelligent than native-born whites has been called racist. It's also wrong.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




_Among the strongest evidence that IQ tests are testing not just innate ability, but the extent to which that innate ability has been put to work developing specific skills, is the remarkable "Flynn effect": In the United States and many other countries, raw IQ scores have been rising about three points a decade. This rise is far too rapid to have a genetic cause. The best explanation for what's going on is that increasing social complexity is expanding the use of the cognitive skills in question - and thus improving the opportunities for honing those skills. *The Flynn effect is acutely embarrassing to those who leap from IQ score differences to claims of genetic differences in intelligence.*_​
Of course, Trump supporters are beyond embarrassment.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I believe I'm right about bias and racism being factors in why blacks are not getting jobs but that's just one reason why.  Another reason is they don't take school seriously and don't put in the hours that it takes to climb the ladder.  Or their parents don't do a good job raising them.  For example if they don't put the kid in preschool, he or she is pretty much fucked as far as education goes.  He or she will be behind the white kid who did go to preschool.  

But then a black will say, "what about the black who did take school seriously and did put in the hours but wasn't given the promotion?"  All I can say to that is maybe there was a white who was more qualified.  OR, I would say that today most blacks who are smart enough and who do put in the hours ARE getting those promotions because most companies are desperately looking for qualified diversity candidates.  There just aren't that many to pick through.  Case in point.  My brother named this woman to be the new VP.  She was the only woman he could find qualified.  $500K a year.  Another company called her a year later and paid her a million.  Now her previous company is probably going to have to find a white dude because they can't find another woman who is qualified.  And if they do find one she's going to cost them twice as much as a white man would.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


My nephews went to the most expensive private school in Michigan.  Mitt Romney attended this school.  Today my oldest nephew is at Michigan State.  It's easy for him.  Why?  Because that great private school prepared him for college.

But you are right too.  My brother and his wife had to help them with their homework too.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




This would be a crushing blow to me. If I had denied that environmental influences are relevant. 

As I haven't, it means less than nothing. 

It does still raise teh question why you are not all fired up, as to what could be done about the environmental influences.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




The "case" you are describing does NOT support the idea that systemic racism is what is causing the lack of representation in blacks in certain fields, but instead the lack of qualified blacks. 

AND it is clear and blatant discrimination against white males.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Everything I've read on the matter, there have been plenty of examples of schools getting massive influxes of money, and it having no effect.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh it has an effect. It may help one or 100 black people but what it didn’t do is solve the problem.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Our economy relies on consumers. If I hire a white theyre going to save 20% of their pay. A black is going to spend all of it. On that alone I choose th3 black.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Your internal motive for the anti-white discrimination is noted. Your motive, teh motive of your brother's company, it matters, but the end result is a lot of pro-black discrimination and anti-white discrimination.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Same reason Walmart only hires part time workers who qualify for welfare. Those poor people are going to spend their foodstamps at Walmart. Who would you hire.

If you are a corporation you’re going to hire whoever will max your profits.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




That seems... not right. LIke, the impact of your employers buying so not be looming that large in any calculation.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who says I’m not? Having conversations in your head again? I am a fervent supporter of free pre-K and increased education funding.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




lol. What is the biggest environmental influence?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why does it have to be a zero sum game for you? Giving a historically marginalized minority an even playing field is not “anti white” (see “race traitor for historical context)


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Socioeconomic status.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The behavior he is describing is not "even playing field". That you even pretend for a second otherwise, is just you supporting the racism.


----------



## Correll (Jun 22, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Which is determined by anther factor. That you libs don't like to talk about, because dealing with it, would be hard.


Saying soci-economic status, gives you an excuse to just throw more money at the problem.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What "other factor" would that be? 

Yes, it does. Looks like it's working too. 









						New child tax credit could slash poverty now and boost social mobility later
					

President Biden has just signed into law a bill that fundamentally restructures the child tax credit: here's why that matters.




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Affirmative action isn't racism.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Correll l is the energizer bunny of idiocy.


Correll thinks we are a bunch of race traitors. I’m okay with that label…


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Illegitimacy.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Funny. We were discussing a real life example. The employer is NOT looking to hire the most qualified but looking to hire blacks and willing to pay more for them, and only hiring white males when no black candidate could be found. 


That is clearly anti-white discrimination. The motive for it, is if not a formal Affirmative Action program, is certainly part of the same general movement to "increase diversity".


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll l is the energizer bunny of idiocy.
> ...




I've never used that term. That was the voices in your head.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, being in a single parent home does contribute to an education gap. It is not however the number one reason for it. The number one reason is Socioeconomic.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, it really isn’t. When historically marginalized communities are given a leg up, it’s not “reverse racism” or any other ridiculousness that you can come up with.

Equity and equality are different.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I wish I could believe that. But you people lie too much for anything you say, or anything another lib says, to be given any weight. At all. 

Do you look for factors to explain away the gap, to eliminate it, so that the basic equality of man can be validated?


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll l is the energizer bunny of idiocy.
> ...


You're mentally ill.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


That is reversed. Equality belongs on the other side. Nice try. Dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Not need for a cute analogy, we were provided with a nice real world example of an employer, doing what you support.

And it was not, as you claimed earlier, an "even playing field". 


It was clear anti-white discrimination. 

Which you implicitly admitted by moving the goal posts to, "giving a leg up'.


When you "give a leg up" to current black job applicants at the expense of current white job applicants to make up for "historic marginalization", that is discrimination against whites. 


Discrimination based on race. 


Dude. YOur denial here, is a shameless lie. You are just lying.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You don’t have to believe me, genius. You have the entire fucking Internet at your fingertips.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Do you look for factors to explain away the gap, so that the basic equality of man can be validated?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, YOU would see it that way.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope. Not “anti white”. But, hey, like I said, I’m totally cool with you calling me a race traitor.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Okay. Better than racist any day of the week.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There are studies. We don’t have to guess.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


That is how the original cartoonist saw it and he is correct. Another example of feeble projection on your part.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




What about the actions of the employer described, as they looked for blacks, and paid more for blacks and refuse to consider whites except as a last resort where there was no blacks to hire, did not fit the definition of "anti-white"?


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I said nothing of guesses. 


Why are you afraid to answer a simple question?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2021)

Harrison Bergeron


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I think it was a made up story.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don’t have to “explain away the gap”. There are studies.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




No, you don't. You are just saying that  because you know it gives an accurate picture of what "giving a leg up" means, 

and it means, anti-white discrimination. 


Your denial is just a lie. YOu know that what you support is anti-white racism, but you lie because you want to spin it as positively as you can, so that you can defend it, dishonestly.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




LOL!! Your evasiveness shows that you don't believe in them any more than I do. 


You know you are a liar. YOu know that the libs who do the research know that they will be "canceled" if they find the wrong information. You LIKE it that way, so that you can have numbers that hide the truth.


----------



## Correll (Jun 23, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




What would happen, if you libs admitted that...let's say, 70% of what appears to be wacist discrimination in hiring and promotions and college admissions, is actually from the I.Q. gap?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I disagree. Right is right even if it does make me a traitor to my race or class. Sometimes captain Kurt sided with Spock over the other human characters because Spock was right.

FDR did a bunch of great things for we the people and they called him a traitor to his class. He did the right thing. The rich didn’t like it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I have no desire to give a group of people my money so they can waste away their educational years.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No one does


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm saying it because I don't believe it is true. . I don't believe a company is paying an employee more because they are black. It's silly...just like you believing that affirmative action is anti white discrimination is silly. You're not a victim...you just play one on the internet.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm not evading anything. I have already given you links to studies....you don't care. You have your narrative cemented in your head and nobody, no fact or evidence is going to change your mind.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You would have to prove it, princess.


----------



## Correll (Jun 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




You are racist. You are supporting policies that discrimination against people based on race. Which makes you a racist. Worse, you don't have the balls to face it, and you stone wall and gas light while openly supporting racist discrimination.


----------



## Correll (Jun 24, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




1. Sure you believe it. It makes complete sense. You admit that there is an iq gap, so qualified black applicants would be scare and  you have discussed repeatedly that corporations are pursuing diversity, so that is high demand and low supply.


2. AND, you people are all liars. So you are the one who is likely to lie if confronted by evidence that is a problem for your position. YOur denial means nothing. 

3. That bit where you wace bait? That is just more lying from you. 

4. You are an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Jun 24, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




Except, you did evade the question. Which means, your claim that you did not, is just you demonstrating AGAIN, that you people are all liars.

Watch, I can make you do it AGAIN, for anyone who still thinks that anything you say should be trusted at all.

Do you look for factors to explain away the gap, so that the basic equality of man can be validated?


----------



## Correll (Jun 24, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Said the liar. ie even when confronted by clear proof people like you lie. As demonstrated by your claim that "giving blacks a leg up" is not racist discrimination. 

I ask a second time. 


What would happen, if you libs admitted that...let's say, 70% of what appears to be wacist discrimination in hiring and promotions and college admissions, is actually from the I.Q. gap?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Sorry you are wrong.  My brother was VP of a fortune 500.  He's still on the level of a VP but he is not the VP of HR anymore.  Too much work, stress, travel.  The CEO wanted him to take the job but he refused it.  My brother said, "I THOUGHT YOU WANTED A DIVERSITY CANDIDATE?" but they were having trouble finding one.  There aren't a lot of black or women VP out there to steal from other companies and there expensive.  And there aren't a lot of qualified blacks or women in the position to get the promotion to VP within the company either.  So my brother says, "what about Maria?" and so they made Maria the VP.  No way she could have handled it without my brother, but I bet you someone mentored my brother too when he first got the job.  Does he think he hit the ground running when he first got the job?

So then Maria quits.  Goes to another company who doubled her pay.  They really wanted a diversity candidate.  Maria got my brother to go work for her at the new company.  The point is it's hard to keep a diversity candidate because headhunters are offering them more every day.  

Consider this:  Nearly 2,000 *CEOs* and Presidents are *pledging* to ACT ON supporting a more *inclusive*workplace for employees, communities and society at large.

I don't think this is a bad thing.  Too many white men in the top ranks of all the companies in America.  In a country as diverse as ours that's impossible without bias.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



There is no way bias isn't responsible for the fact that 90% of our CEO's and VP's in America are white men.  No way bias doesn't exist.  So we need diversity programs to make things right.  In a country as diverse as ours why are all the CEO's and VP's white men?  As a white man I think you are ridiculous.  

And you cry about racism towards white men?  Are you kidding me?  That's like a poor white down south saying just after slavery ended that it's unfair the government gave them 40 acres and a mule.  It's unfair right?  You never owned a slave.  You were too poor to own a slave.  You don't have 40 acres you only have 20.  You would have been one of those goobers making those stupid arguments.  

Now though at least you understand that to the rich, you're a N**$r too.


----------



## Correll (Jun 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




IF there is an IQ gap, even if you want to believe it is ALL "environmental influences", then it makes sense that for high level jobs, there was be a scarcity of qualified black candidates. 


That would be an alternative explanation for the lack of black representation.


----------



## Correll (Jun 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The "civil war" didn't just end. It's been 50, 60 years now, we've been "giving them a leg up". 

Those CEO's that hired the entire field of vps? They all went to the same colleges where liberal professors HAMMERED them with the same anti-racism indoctrination that you got. To assume that they, then discriminated against all the black qualified candidates 10 15 years ago, to get the lack of diversity NOW, 


and, where did they go? Did they give up and go live in the mountains, and now there are no qualified candidates left? 


Your position makes no sense, if you think about it, even for a minute.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Giuliani, a former New York City mayor and the former head prosecutor for the federal Southern District of New York, was suspended for making “false and misleading statements” about the election loss of his client, former President Donald Trump.









						Rudy Giuliani Suspended From Practicing Law In New York
					

It's a drastic fall from grace for the former New York City mayor and federal prosecutor.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Nothing in your post addressed anything I said. 

The "civil war" didn't just end. It's been 50, 60 years now, we've been "giving them a leg up".

Those CEO's that hired the entire field of vps? They all went to the same colleges where liberal professors HAMMERED them with the same anti-racism indoctrination that you got. To assume that they, then discriminated against all the black qualified candidates 10 15 years ago, to get the lack of diversity NOW,


and, where did they go? Did they give up and go live in the mountains, and now there are no qualified candidates left?


Your position makes no sense, if you think about it, even for a minute.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top General Feared Trump Would Use Military To Stay In Power, Compared Him To Nazis​
The Post, which obtained an advance copy of the book, said Milley was concerned after the November 2020 election as he listened to Trump spread lies about the results, echoing his public sentiments, backed by no evidence, that widespread voter fraud had cost him reelection to a second term.

Milley, the authors write, spoke with national security adviser H.R. McMaster to discuss if a coup was actually imminent and express concern about the Trump administration’s efforts to install administration-friendly officials throughout the government.

This is a former top general.  Don't you respect the military?  They didn't go along with Trumps attempted coup.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 15, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a conspiracy. These are things that have happened. THAT MAKES THEM FACTS.
> ...


Let' see some proof, not just them saying it happened. That kind of crap is old and just not believable anymore.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No matter how many former Trump associates corroborate these things you won't believe them.  Apparently none of them were willing to commit treason.  Not enough Republicans were that loyal to Trump.

This is a former general saying he worried Trump would try to use the military to stay in power.  Trump must have floated the idea.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


----------

